# Deer Hunting 101...Questions and Answers



## marathon

Been thinking about something for a while. I know there are a lot of young or inexperienced hunters out there that are wanting to learn as much as they can before hitting the woods this fall. What I propose is we have a Q&A thread where any and all can ask questions or even give tips about deer hunting. Heck I've been hunting since I was about 10 yrs. old and there are still a lot of things I don't know. I'll start it off by asking the first question: What is the age ratio in years comparing deer to humans?


----------



## elfiii

Don't understand your question?


----------



## marathon

elfiii said:
			
		

> Don't understand your question?



How 'bout this comparison? It is said that a dog's year is equal to 7 human years.


----------



## elfiii

Got it, and I don't know. I bet JBowers knows.


----------



## outdoorgirl

i think that that is a great idea Marathon! 



			
				marathon said:
			
		

> Been thinking about something for a while. I know there are a lot of young or inexperienced hunters out there that are wanting to learn as much as they can before hitting the woods this fall. What I propose is we have a Q&A thread where any and all can ask questions or even give tips about deer hunting. Heck I've been hunting since I was about 10 yrs. old and there are still a lot of things I don't know. I'll start it off by asking the first question: What is the age ratio in years comparing deer to humans?


----------



## outdoorgirl

Here is a question...when deer are bedding, do bucks and does bed together?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> Here is a question...when deer are bedding, do bucks and does bed together?



Only during the rut, with buck fawns being the exception.


----------



## bradpatt03

i think that's a good idea...i have lots of questions just not ont he top of my head....


----------



## marathon

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> i think that's a good idea...i have lots of questions just not ont he top of my head....




Well think 'em up and serve 'em out.


----------



## outdoorgirl

Is it best to have two seperate stands to hunt from....one for morning hunts and one for evening hunts?


----------



## PChunter

*answers imo*

First question: Since a deer's life span is typicaly 8 years in a non-predator enviroment and a man's is 73 then a buck deer's ratio in man years would be 9.125, so if a buck deer is 3yrs old then he equates to 27.375 man years.
Second question: bucks and does do bed together twice a year once during the actual concemation phase of the rut and again young bucks can be found bedded near does just about anytime of the year.
Third question: Two stands to hunt from?  Well, that all depends on the land you are hunting.  If there is only one food source and one main bedding area then its not neccesary to have have two stands. But, like in most cases there are numerous and the more stands the better.  The wind, weather and season change all effect what stand to hunt. It's nice to have a stand to catch the deer returning to the bedding area and then have one leaving it in the evening.  If you can find outthe routes there using then you are one up on the deer.  A lot of the time it's really just one big circle that they get into a sequence of going. 
Well, just my opinion.


----------



## Greg

For the "weekend hunter" who does not have alot of time in the woods during the week, is it more productive to hunt for a buck over food plots or in the woods near a food source there?


----------



## Spotlite

Greg said:
			
		

> For the "weekend hunter" who does not have alot of time in the woods during the week, is it more productive to hunt for a buck over food plots or in the woods near a food source there?


From what I have been told, depends on the rut if your hunting the buck. Before the rut, your probably better off in the woods near natural food sources. After the rut, I think any food source will do fine. But that may not hold true everywhere either. It has worked for me in the past though.


----------



## Spotlite

I have one, I have often heard that once a mature deer (buck or doe) gets "educated" and starts moving at night, they will always move at night. Is this fact or fiction?


----------



## Spotlite

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> Is it best to have two seperate stands to hunt from....one for morning hunts and one for evening hunts?


Depends on location. But in some areas I have hunted in the past, I have had stands that produced in the evening and nothing in the morning. And same deal with some that produced early and nothing late. As of right now with the place I have, I hunt one stand every time I go, morning and evening all season.


----------



## fulldraw74

Spotlite said:
			
		

> Depends on location. But in some areas I have hunted in the past, I have had stands that produced in the evening and nothing in the morning. And same deal with some that produced early and nothing late. As of right now with the place I have, I hunt one stand every time I go, morning and evening all season.




maybe you should let your wife answer. She is the one who kills the Big deer........


----------



## MoeBirds

I have a question ??...

Is this, or is this not, one of the best threads ever started in the _Deer Hunting Forum _ ?!


----------



## neckringer

just read and article that said most bucks in the 3.5+ age range become nocturnal whether they are on pressured ground or not.
My trail cam photos prove this sho nuff.


----------



## diehardawg

I have only hunted for 2 years and during that time almost all of my hunting has been done over food plots. I have only taken 2 deer and both of them have been in food plots. This year I am greatly considering moving away from the plots and into the woods. My question is how far away from the plots should I move. I understand that I need to locate and setup on the trails leading to and from the plots. I just need to figure out how deep into the woods I need to go. Do the deer tend to stage just off the plots? One more question: When scouting how can you tell where the deer are bedding? Other than matted grass in open areas I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## 243Savage

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> maybe you should let your wife answer. She is the one who kills the Big deer........



Yeah...Let's hear it from the teacher instead of the student.


----------



## diehardawg

Should I still hunt the food plots during the rut?


----------



## Spotlite

fulldraw74 said:
			
		

> maybe you should let your wife answer. She is the one who kills the Big deer........


----------



## Spotlite

243Savage said:
			
		

> Yeah...Let's hear it from the teacher instead of the student.


You didnt help much


----------



## MoeBirds

diehardawg said:
			
		

> Should I still hunt the food plots during the rut?



I'd say DEFINATELY YES!!

In the evenings I will place bowhunters in a pre-hung stand set-up about 30-40 yards _into_ the woodline.
The most important factor is to hunt said foodplot, presumably attracting hot does, from the down-wind side !!

Bucks, mature ones anyway, will typically circle down-wind of these foodplots inside the safety of the woodline to check for hot does. You want to be down-wind of them when they do this.


----------



## Spotlite

diehardawg said:
			
		

> Should I still hunt the food plots during the rut?


I do and will continue, but honestly, the bucks have not been killed in the plots. I cant recall shooting the first one in a plot before or during the rut.  Now what are the chances of them heading to the plot and I cut him off?  I guess 50/50


----------



## marathon

diehardawg said:
			
		

> I have only hunted for 2 years and during that time almost all of my hunting has been done over food plots. I have only taken 2 deer and both of them have been in food plots. This year I am greatly considering moving away from the plots and into the woods. My question is how far away from the plots should I move. I understand that I need to locate and setup on the trails leading to and from the plots. I just need to figure out how deep into the woods I need to go. Do the deer tend to stage just off the plots? One more question: When scouting how can you tell where the deer are bedding? Other than matted grass in open areas I'm not sure what to look for.




How far away would depend on surounding cover and habitat. Deer will generally stage just within sight of a field right up til dark. But if there's not enough cover or for some reason they're not comfortable that close they will lay farther back. 200-300 yds. is not out of the question. As far as bedding areas, matted down spots are usually the best indicator. If you hunt any hilly or mountainous areas look for slopes usually on the southern or southeast side of a hill or ridge, especially down towards the bottom. When you find what you suspect to be a bedding area stop and get on your knees and look around the area from a deer's perspective. You will see and realize things you've not noticed before.


----------



## Spotlite

Bound2Ramble said:
			
		

> I have a question ??...
> 
> Is this, or is this not, one of the best threads ever started in the _Deer Hunting Forum _ ?!


I think it is


----------



## elfiii

diehardawg said:
			
		

> Should I still hunt the food plots during the rut?



Like the others said, the does are going to stage close to the food plots so they don't have far to go to eat, and the bucks aren't going to be far away. You definitely want to be on the downwind side of the food plot, and you want to approach it from downwind, preferably in a straight line to where your stand is to minimize the spread of your scent. Regardless of how much attention you pay to scent control, you are still going to leave scent pheremones on your walk in, even if the only thing you touch is the ground with the bottoms of your rubber boots.

I also like to get as high off the ground as I can to get my scent way up over their heads. Our food plots have permanent stands which I will hunt during archery because they are closer to the ground (20-25') but during gun season I like to go 30'+ off the ground. I think that's a good rule of thumb no matter where you hunt.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

*A few simple rules for me!*

1-Always hunt with the wind blowing into your face and blowing away from where you expect to see deer. A cross wind is okay as long as you do not expect to have any deer downwind.
2- Patience will kill more deer than any new gadget or innovation.
3-During the rut hunt where you are seeing does. Big boy will be around as the does go into estrus and get ready to breed.
4-Deer will bed at a higher elevation in the morning and a lower elevation in the evening. The deer are using the thermals from the air as it heats and cools to scent check for danger coming from behind them. Set your stands along trails leading to and from these areas.


----------



## MoeBirds

Question ?? 

In your opinion are drag-rags, w/ doe-in-esterous scent, of as much use as we hear ??

I've never used them simply because I had usually tried to take a course to avoid a buck crossing my trail, much less follow it ?!

Seems he'd smell you too ?!


----------



## hunterb

I think Southern Steel is got some right on tips there


----------



## marathon

Bound2Ramble said:
			
		

> Question ??
> 
> In your opinion are drag-rags, w/ doe-in-esterous scent, of as much use as we hear ??
> 
> I've never used them simply because I had usually tried to take a course to avoid a buck crossing my trail, much less follow it ?!
> 
> Seems he'd smell you too ?!



They work for me, but I only use them during the rut. One time I heard something running in the woods behind me and turned around and saw a huge buck I never knew existed in my area. He followed my trail right to me. But of course he spotted me first and the gig was up. As far as him smelling you, I believe bucks get so infatuated with the smell of a hot doe they let their guard down a bit and throw caution to the wind in their pursuit.


----------



## PChunter

*Where to hang my stand?*

A little bit about the property.  Old house place with 6 mature apple trees aprox. 50yrds behind and to the west, with 20yrds to the tree line.  1 1/2 acre old garden area with wild tomatoes and numerous grasses (by the way the turkey love these little tomatoes) tucked into the woods behind and to the south of apple trees. 200yrds to the north of the apple tree are about 15 yards of persimmons along another 2 arce opening surrounded by trees. Off the north side of this opening there is a mature hardwood holler that runs about 800yrds untill it meets a crp field. The rest of the wooded area that runs from the old house to the crp field is make up of mixed hardwoods and pines of all sizes.  There is a creek that runs nw to se across the southern property and only has water about half the time.  The creek/ditch coming from the crp field has the typical 20yrds of woods around it until it meets the woods then it gets real thick around it once back in the wooded area.
Ok, here's what I did last year.  I hunted 75 yrds NW of the 1 1/2 acre opening pretty much in line with the apple trees about 100yrds to my east.  I saw a lot of deer during archery season at this location (I can only hunt during archery season because the landowner hunts the rifle season) but never saw anything older then a 2 1/2 yr old buck.  I was able to take 2 does but, the landowner is always killing good bucks.  Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## PChunter

I believe drag rags work during the rut.  I have used them when I rattled  and had good luck.


----------



## elfiii

Bound2Ramble said:
			
		

> Question ??
> 
> In your opinion are drag-rags, w/ doe-in-esterous scent, of as much use as we hear ??
> 
> I've never used them simply because I had usually tried to take a course to avoid a buck crossing my trail, much less follow it ?!
> 
> Seems he'd smell you too ?!



Its' been a mixed bag for me. I only use it during the rut, and then, rarely. If you do use it, drag it in, and drag it out. Warning, if you use it too frequently, going to the same stand, you're gonna' get busted whether you know it or not.

If at all possible, get into the woods early enough to drag it crosswind-wise on the upwind side of your stand location, say 30-50 yds out in front. You'll put out a bigger scent trail, and it will help cover your scent.


----------



## outdoorgirl

I agree...it is one of the best threads!


			
				Spotlite said:
			
		

> I think it is


----------



## outdoorgirl

This is probably a stupid question but when exactly is the rut?


----------



## marathon

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> This is probably a stupid question but when exactly is the rut?



No such thing as a stupid question, that's why I started this thing. As far as when depends on your geographic location. Here where I live it usually falls during Thanksgiving week. Correct me if I'm wrong on this guys but what causes the rut is this: Usually what happens is after the hunter's moon (the second full moon after the fall equanox Sept. 16?) the decreasing daylight triggers a gland inside the doe to start going into heat. This can last up to about 2 weeks or so until she is ready to breed.


----------



## elfiii

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> This is probably a stupid question but when exactly is the rut?



Its when the deer are actually mating. During that period of time is the peak of deer activity. The bucks are chasing the does trying to breed them. 

Mature bucks are basically nocturnal movers, but during the rut, they will let caution slip in order to breed a hot doe. In GA, the rut usually occurs between the end of October to the end of November, depending on the part of the state you are in. There is also a secondary rut, usually 30 days after the big one when all the does that weren't bred come back "into estrous" one more time.

Prior to the rut you will begin to see "buck sign" such as tree rubs and scrapes as the bucks vie against each other for territorial rights, with the amount of sign increasing the closer you get to the rut.


----------



## MoeBirds

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> This is probably a stupid question but when exactly is the rut?




A neat way to determine when _most_ of the breeding (rut) is actually taking place in your area is to harvest quite a few does the last week of the season and remove their fetuses for measurements. Sounds weird I know , but it's actually mind blowing to hold these somewhat developed deer in your hand and admire nature's handywork up close  !!
By taking the fetus and placing it on a fetus-scale (a plastic ruler about two feet long) these measurements will give you near precise dates of conception. The scale is available at Forestry Suppliers and only costs about $10.00. All of the directions are on the back and so is the equation to help you figure it out. 
It's important to get one BEFORE you harvest the deer though since you'll need to record the date of kill as well. This is vital and there are other pointers as well.

It's commonly used on Plantations and large managed tracts by the DNR when conducting research.

note- If your pulling fetuses, you might as well pull the jawbone while your at it, to determine the ages of the does being bred on certain dates.

It's a fascinating look into the nature of deer, and deer hunting !!


----------



## Spotlite

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> This is probably a stupid question but when exactly is the rut?


now that you have gotten a couple good responses, it is 24/7/365 around the house 



Sorry Marathon, forgive me


----------



## marathon

Spotlite said:
			
		

> now that you have gotten a couple good responses, it is 24/7/365 around the house
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Marathon, forgive me




Hey man, I just knew YOU couldn't resist. Forgiven my brother.


Now let's get back to business.


----------



## Spotlite

marathon said:
			
		

> Hey man, I just knew YOU couldn't resist. Forgiven my brother.
> 
> 
> Now let's get back to business.


Thanks


----------



## Sixes

*Bucks and does bedding*

I work in an LNG plant that is sitting on 950 acres that does not allow hunting, and I see deer every day. Not to argue with anyone, but I see bucks and does bed beside one another almost every day in the fall. Don`t see it as much in spring/summer but lots in the fall.

It`s amazing what we see, especially in the fall, where it is common to see up to 25 deer in an afternoon, with many bucks sparring and pushing one another. This begins in Sept as soon as velvet peels, the bucks begin to get aggressive, and most will stay in their own age class for the sparring, with occassionally a younger buck matching against a larger buck.

The best fight I`ve seen occured in mid-afternoon, when three bucks fought over one doe. The bucks pushed each other around a up a big hill, until the largest got an uphill advantage and rolled one of the other bucks down the hill.

Great place to work and learn about deer.

Another interesting observation is that deer will feed heavily until about 2 hrs after dark, then bed for a few hours and feed again. This cycle goes on all night..

TH


----------



## DCHunter

*2 questions*

If you're using doe estrus to attract a buck, is it pointless to do this while hunting on the ground? The scent has to be carried to the buck so naturally your human scent would go with it. Also, if you are using scent and you're about 20 feet up in a tree, do you still face into the wind, or do you face the other way?


----------



## Sixes

*Food plot/Rut*

Here one killed in the rut in a food plot edge.

TH


----------



## elfiii

DCHunter said:
			
		

> If you're using doe estrus to attract a buck, is it pointless to do this while hunting on the ground? The scent has to be carried to the buck so naturally your human scent would go with it. Also, if you are using scent and you're about 20 feet up in a tree, do you still face into the wind, or do you face the other way?



If you're hunting on the ground its' pretty much going to be useless, because you definitely need to be hunting upwind. If you're in an elevated stand and you go high enough, you can hunt all directions, at least I do.


----------



## elfiii

Sixes said:
			
		

> I work in an LNG plant that is sitting on 950 acres that does not allow hunting, and I see deer every day. Not to argue with anyone, but I see bucks and does bed beside one another almost every day in the fall. Don`t see it as much in spring/summer but lots in the fall.
> 
> It`s amazing what we see, especially in the fall, where it is common to see up to 25 deer in an afternoon, with many bucks sparring and pushing one another. This begins in Sept as soon as velvet peels, the bucks begin to get aggressive, and most will stay in their own age class for the sparring, with occassionally a younger buck matching against a larger buck.
> 
> The best fight I`ve seen occured in mid-afternoon, when three bucks fought over one doe. The bucks pushed each other around a up a big hill, until the largest got an uphill advantage and rolled one of the other bucks down the hill.
> 
> Great place to work and learn about deer.
> 
> Another interesting observation is that deer will feed heavily until about 2 hrs after dark, then bed for a few hours and feed again. This cycle goes on all night..
> 
> TH



Interesting. Do you think they interact like that because there is no hunting pressure on them? Just wondering.


----------



## Sixes

There is hunting on the surrounding land, but the nearest point is about a half a mile.

I think the deer naturally interact with one another. I`ve seen does nuzzle bucks, fawns nuzzle bucks, bucks nuzzle does and so on with all the deer. The only deer that I do not see intermingle are the 2.5 y/o bucks and the  5.5 y/o bucks. The older larger bucks will not tolerate the younger bucks.

The best example of this is a couple of years ago, about 1.5 hours after dark (our security cameras can be viewed in the dark), there were 21 deer in our front field with 11 of them bucks, the bucks were all staggered in groups sparring, when I see a huge (10 pointer about 200lbs LW) buck jump a guard rail at the furthest part of the field and slowly strut his way through the field, the buck checked every doe group in the field and then proceeded to split every buck group up and send them on their way. He was definitely the boss. 

After about an hour, the other bucks began sparring again and big boy joined in for a few minutes. He sparred for about 15 minutes and then strutted to one of the doe groups, scent checked them and bedded down in the middle of about 8 does.

I had all of this recorded on our security camera, but we upgraded our cameras and lost all of the footage.

The neat thing is that this all happened in early Nov during prerut. So, I think deer comingle alot more than I ever thought.

TH


----------



## marathon

PChunter said:
			
		

> A little bit about the property.  Old house place with 6 mature apple trees aprox. 50yrds behind and to the west, with 20yrds to the tree line.  1 1/2 acre old garden area with wild tomatoes and numerous grasses (by the way the turkey love these little tomatoes) tucked into the woods behind and to the south of apple trees. 200yrds to the north of the apple tree are about 15 yards of persimmons along another 2 arce opening surrounded by trees. Off the north side of this opening there is a mature hardwood holler that runs about 800yrds untill it meets a crp field. The rest of the wooded area that runs from the old house to the crp field is make up of mixed hardwoods and pines of all sizes.  There is a creek that runs nw to se across the southern property and only has water about half the time.  The creek/ditch coming from the crp field has the typical 20yrds of woods around it until it meets the woods then it gets real thick around it once back in the wooded area.
> Ok, here's what I did last year.  I hunted 75 yrds NW of the 1 1/2 acre opening pretty much in line with the apple trees about 100yrds to my east.  I saw a lot of deer during archery season at this location (I can only hunt during archery season because the landowner hunts the rifle season) but never saw anything older then a 2 1/2 yr old buck.  I was able to take 2 does but, the landowner is always killing good bucks.  Thanks for the help!!!




I would set up as close in proximity to the creek and persimmons as possible if you haven't done so already. Then I would go back into the thick stuff especially in the evening, 'cause that's where the bigger bucks are likely to be. It's going to be tough to get a look at a bigger buck during archery season, but it can be done.


----------



## Early Riser1

Sixes said:
			
		

> There is hunting on the surrounding land, but the nearest point is about a half a mile.
> 
> I think the deer naturally interact with one another. I`ve seen does nuzzle bucks, fawns nuzzle bucks, bucks nuzzle does and so on with all the deer. The only deer that I do not see intermingle are the 2.5 y/o bucks and the  5.5 y/o bucks. The older larger bucks will not tolerate the younger bucks.
> 
> The best example of this is a couple of years ago, about 1.5 hours after dark (our security cameras can be viewed in the dark), there were 21 deer in our front field with 11 of them bucks, the bucks were all staggered in groups sparring, when I see a huge (10 pointer about 200lbs LW) buck jump a guard rail at the furthest part of the field and slowly strut his way through the field, the buck checked every doe group in the field and then proceeded to split every buck group up and send them on their way. He was definitely the boss.
> 
> After about an hour, the other bucks began sparring again and big boy joined in for a few minutes. He sparred for about 15 minutes and then strutted to one of the doe groups, scent checked them and bedded down in the middle of about 8 does.
> 
> I had all of this recorded on our security camera, but we upgraded our cameras and lost all of the footage.
> 
> The neat thing is that this all happened in early Nov during prerut. So, I think deer comingle alot more than I ever thought.
> 
> TH



It's really amazing what you can learn from watching deer that you don't intend to kill!


----------



## Thunder Head

Heres a tip. I have been very succesful with this.
After the rut, hunt little out of the way places that no one has hunted all year. It does not take many acres. There is about 10 acers behind my moms that has heavily hunted tracks on both sides. I have seen as many as 21 deer in a single sitting.
 I now have several spots that i save for december. After  hunting for bucks for 3 months i killed 2 does in december last year.


----------



## Spotlite

Sixes said:
			
		

> Here one killed in the rut in a food plot edge.
> 
> TH


Nice deer !!

I wonder what the what affect it has on deer in the woods  vs open field around food plots? I know for us, we are open field and at the beginning of the rut, the bucks tend to hang around the edge of the field rather than coming on out in the open. But when its on, they will follow those does anywhere. after the rut, they dont hesitate to come right on in to the plots. The only time they get a little shy is at the beginning so is that typical for all bucks or just location and their surrounding that makes them hesitate early on.


----------



## futuredoc

*Proximity of bedding and feeding areas*

What are your tactics for hunting feeding areas that are in very close proximity to bedding areas?  Say an oak bottom bordered by thick pines that are a well-known bedding area.  Would you hunt such a place in the morning and risk running deer out of there on the way in?  Do you hunt with the mindset that the deer will feed their way back to bed in the morning or get up at some point in the morning to feed again?  Or do you stay out of there all together and only hunt it in the evenings?


----------



## bradpatt03

do deer try to cross creeks in one area every time?

will a deer avoid crossing water if its too deep or the current is too strong?

is it true that when a deer is staring at you stomping his foot that it is releasing a "warning scent" to alert other deer in the area of danger? i have had them do this before and then never blow and return to normal behavior 

if you jump bedded deer right near your stand on the way in, should you still hunt it or find somewhere else?

do deer and turkeys get along? 

do deer listen for sounds of other animals to let them know an area is safe to enter? (ie. would a deer be spooked by the warning chatter of a squirrel??)

i will list some more up here as they come to me


----------



## outdoorgirl

When a buck grunts, what exactly does that mean? ...Why are they grunting?


----------



## PHIL M

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> When a buck grunts, what exactly does that mean? ...Why are they grunting?


I think it is more or less a location call. It lets deer in the area know that there is a willing buck working the area, or is in pursuit/chasing a doe.


----------



## bilgerat

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> do deer try to cross creeks in one area every time?
> 
> will a deer avoid crossing water if its too deep or the current is too strong?
> 
> is it true that when a deer is staring at you stomping his foot that it is releasing a "warning scent" to alert other deer in the area of danger? i have had them do this before and then never blow and return to normal behavior
> 
> if you jump bedded deer right near your stand on the way in, should you still hunt it or find somewhere else?
> 
> do deer and turkeys get along?
> 
> do deer listen for sounds of other animals to let them know an area is safe to enter? (ie. would a deer be spooked by the warning chatter of a squirrel??)
> 
> i will list some more up here as they come to me


ok lets see
[1]  no
[2] yes, but wont hesitate to cross or swim any water if being chased of threatened
[3]scent??? dont think so but not sure, good question
[4]sure, deer have short a memory
[5]yes
[6]yes


----------



## elfiii

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> do deer try to cross creeks in one area every time?
> 
> will a deer avoid crossing water if its too deep or the current is too strong?
> 
> is it true that when a deer is staring at you stomping his foot that it is releasing a "warning scent" to alert other deer in the area of danger? i have had them do this before and then never blow and return to normal behavior
> 
> if you jump bedded deer right near your stand on the way in, should you still hunt it or find somewhere else?
> 
> do deer and turkeys get along?
> 
> do deer listen for sounds of other animals to let them know an area is safe to enter? (ie. would a deer be spooked by the warning chatter of a squirrel??)
> 
> i will list some more up here as they come to me



Good questions.

1. I have a lot of creek bottom on my property. There are several "well worn" crossings where the bank on  either side has been beat down. I'm sure they "mix it up" and change crossings but not by design.

2. I assume they're like every other critter and take the path of least resistance, but I busted one one morning on the creek bottom and she jumped off a 6' high bank into one of the deepest pools in the creek and was across a 30' wide creek bottom in two bounds, in waist deep water on me.

3. Don't know. I've had them do that to me many times and have wondered about that behaviour too.

4. Flip a coin. I jumped 10 deer, one at a time, bedded down in the high grass around a pond. If I had stopped and moved slowly I could have shot one. Never did go back and hunt the spot though so I don't know.

5. I've seen them in the same food plot. Usually the turkeys show up first, and if they don't alert, deer will come out and graze in proximity to them.

6. I know squirrels' chatter gets their attention.


----------



## HighCotton

futuredoc said:
			
		

> What are your tactics for hunting feeding areas that are in very close proximity to bedding areas?  Say an oak bottom bordered by thick pines that are a well-known bedding area.  Would you hunt such a place in the morning and risk running deer out of there on the way in?  Do you hunt with the mindset that the deer will feed their way back to bed in the morning or get up at some point in the morning to feed again?  Or do you stay out of there all together and only hunt it in the evenings?




I usually try not to hunt feeding areas (food plots) in the mornings and sometimes not at all.  IMHO, a food plot should be a "safe haven" for deer.   I would suggest you find trails between the feeding areas and the bedding area and set up there.  In the mornings, generally your strategy is that you are trying to catch deer going back to bedding areas.  If bedding areas and food areas are close, you'll need to hopefully find a way to get to your stand without disturbing the food area/without spooking deer and most importantly, get in there EARLY (1 hr before official sunrise-- this will be about 30 minutes before "shooting light").    If I hunt food plots at all, it's usually afternoon. 

HC


----------



## bradpatt03

-how far ahead of season should you set a stand up so that deer can get used to it being in the area

- when a dominant buck has gone almost completely nocturnal what are the best tactics for gettin him

- do the same group of does stay together for the majority of the season (it seems like i always see the same group of 3, or the same group of 5, or whatever)

- is the blowing nose done in order to clear the nostrils and smell better or to alert other deer (heard it told both ways)


----------



## PHIL M

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> -how far ahead of season should you set a stand up so that deer can get used to it being in the area
> 
> - when a dominant buck has gone almost completely nocturnal what are the best tactics for gettin him
> 
> - do the same group of does stay together for the majority of the season (it seems like i always see the same group of 3, or the same group of 5, or whatever)
> 
> - is the blowing nose done in order to clear the nostrils and smell better or to alert other deer (heard it told both ways)



The only time I use permanent stands is when I want to overlook a large area. Cutovers, select cut, foodplots ECT. I wont use a fixed stand in a confined area. All it takes is that big buck smelling your presence one time, and the game is over. I like to slip in with a climber. If I leave my climber there, I will set it real high up the tree where a deer might not come in contact with it.

I like to hunt big bucks as close to, or in their bedding area as I can. I dont worry about hunting rubs and scrapes. 90% of that is done at night. I try to place my self where a buck will be comfortable being on his feet during the day. Pay close attention to what you see when you are trying to locate bedding areas. they can take many forms. bedding areas arent allways the thickest place on your property. they will bed in areas where they have never encountered human scent. that could be deep in the woods, or right by the road. road noise does not bother deer at all. If you ever think you have found a big buck bedding area. back out and dont disturb it. try to figure out a way to hunt it thats not invasive. JMHO.


----------



## HighCotton

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> -how far ahead of season should you set a stand up so that deer can get used to it being in the area
> 
> - when a dominant buck has gone almost completely nocturnal what are the best tactics for gettin him
> 
> - do the same group of does stay together for the majority of the season (it seems like i always see the same group of 3, or the same group of 5, or whatever)
> 
> - is the blowing nose done in order to clear the nostrils and smell better or to alert other deer (heard it told both ways)



Brad--

(1) I usually try to give the site at least a couple of weeks to "settle down".  Obviously, longer is better but often if scouting new area it's not possible.  I've set up a stand one day and hunted it the next........... but, I usually try to give it a week or 2.  

(2) A really truly nocturnal dominant buck, you and I may never see.  If the doe:buck ratio is very high you may not see him even during rut.  I think the best chance might be to rattle and grunt during rut... but I'll yield to someone else on this one.  

(3) Yes, I think does tend to stay in the same groups.  I've noticed the same thing you have.  

(4) "Blowing", I believe, is both an alert mechanism and an anger mechanism.  Most of the time when I've heard one blow, they're usuallly spooked by smell or movement.  

HC


----------



## marathon

Spotlite said:
			
		

> Nice deer !!
> 
> I wonder what the what affect it has on deer in the woods  vs open field around food plots? I know for us, we are open field and at the beginning of the rut, the bucks tend to hang around the edge of the field rather than coming on out in the open. But when its on, they will follow those does anywhere. after the rut, they dont hesitate to come right on in to the plots. The only time they get a little shy is at the beginning so is that typical for all bucks or just location and their surrounding that makes them hesitate early on.




From what I've seen that seems to be typical behavior. I believe the bucks are cautious at the first part of the season because of human presence. Of course the rut changes everything as we all know. They will follow the does anywhere that they normally wouldn't. After the rut is over I believe the bucks start thinking something like this: (Hey I went out in that field after that doe and nothing happened then, so maybe it's o.k. to go out there after all) Got no scientific data to prove this, just a hunch of mine.


----------



## Patriot44

Great thread-

One thing I love about deer hunting is that no two peices of land are the same.  Although the basics of deer hunting apply, to me, it's all about discovering the land and what methods work the best.

I myself, have had very little luck on food plots and seeing bucks.  But then again, come the rut, I have already picked a few spots that I stick with and very seldom stray.

I still have more questions than answers and I have been deer hunting for 20 years.  Thats the fun part.  Hearing how others interpret things vs someone else.  Then trying them both yourself.

In 2003 and 2005, I took to fine bucks, one bumping 140 and the other 125.  In both cases, I took the bucks using a stradegy very few others use.  The payoff.  It's about 90% to 10%.  Using the wind to my advantage and having the wind to my back.  Extreemly diffucult, but that 10% payed off.  I wonder how many times I blew it and never knew it.  I have found it only works during the rut though!

Rut time- best stradegy is to hunt does, not bucks.

What fun!  Some interesting thoughts from ya'll.


----------



## marathon

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> is it true that when a deer is staring at you stomping his foot that it is releasing a "warning scent" to alert other deer in the area of danger? i have had them do this before and then never blow and return to normal behavior
> 
> Deer have a gland between the front hooves which I believe is called the interdigital gland that will release an odor when they stomp their foot. It will get the attention of other deer that approach later on to let them know that something has caused concern. Stomping the foot is also a way for the deer to buffalo something into showing itself.


----------



## bradpatt03

> Deer have a gland between the front hooves which I believe is called the interdigital gland that will release an odor when they stomp their foot. It will get the attention of other deer that approach later on to let them know that something has caused concern. Stomping the foot is also a way for the deer to buffalo something into showing itself.



i see...reason i ask is because a few years ago i was hunting a food plot during bow season and the same 3 does came out at the same time 2 weekends in a row...come the 3rd weekend i decided i was going to take one if they came back out and my dad got in a ground blind across the field from me about 100 yards with a video camera...

same does came out...2 smaller ones stayed right under me but the one big one (the one i wanted) went straight toward him....literally for 15 minutes she just glared at him and stomped her foot....he stayed dead still...every so often she would drop her head like she was going to calmly start eating but before she got it all the way down she would jerk back up real fast, as if to try and trick him into moving....it was really neat and we got it all on tape...


----------



## bucktail

Does everyone that hunts public land use a stand of some kind? Is either stalking or finding a big tree and hold up in an on site ground blind not some of the safest ways to hunt public land? I guess I am thinking that with a large number of people on public land it isn't very safe to be walking around during the day. 

This will be my first season. I have gone out on my Bros place in PA but there he has a ground blind overlooking a creek.


----------



## HighCotton

bucktail said:
			
		

> Does everyone that hunts public land use a stand of some kind? Is either stalking or finding a big tree and hold up in an on site ground blind not some of the safest ways to hunt public land? I guess I am thinking that with a large number of people on public land it isn't very safe to be walking around during the day.



I've never hunted public land but unless there is some type of system that allows hunters to know where others are... that would be real scary and I sure wouldn't be out there.   

I like to know who I'm with, have trust in them, and that we all know where everybody is.  That's the ONLY WAY ...  

HC


----------



## bradpatt03

keepin it at the top....


----------



## Patriot44

[bucktail]-get there 2 days early and scout.  Others will be doing the same.  If you see another vehicle parked in the same spot for a long time, there going to hunt that spot.  Stop and talk to them-get a feel for where there hunting and let them know where you are going to be if you are close-

Use a climber.  Don't leave it in the woods.  It WILL grow legs!

And wear LOTS OF ORANGE, Fly a orange flag if you have to.LOL  For as many good hunters on public land I have met, I have met 10X more dumb ones.


----------



## DYI hunting

bucktail said:
			
		

> Does everyone that hunts public land use a stand of some kind? Is either stalking or finding a big tree and hold up in an on site ground blind not some of the safest ways to hunt public land? I guess I am thinking that with a large number of people on public land it isn't very safe to be walking around during the day.



I always hunt a stand on public property.  I use a climber that I can lock to a tree, but sometimes carry it in and out with me.  

I do see the occasional person stalking or hunting on the ground, but many or most use stands.


----------



## GTBHUNTIN

ttt


----------



## PChunter

I use both climbers and blinds on wma's depending on the lenth of the walk and the terrain.  I hunt river bend and it's really thick near those swamps, you just about have to have a blind.  But, I will take an extra orange vest and lay it on the top of the bind. I tend to find that if you take the time to stop and talk to the hunters hunting the same area as you that it will help you in the long run.  I've help drag out many deer for someone I've meet and had many help me as well. Plus, you teld to form a relationship with the guys that go to the same area's each year, and I look forward to seeing them year after year.


----------



## PChunter

Question?  What is the best way to make a shooting rail that will work with my lock on, but I can't put any nails or screws in the tree?

Question?  Has anyone used the codeblue sents? Arer they any better that tinks 69 which is a lot cheaper?


----------



## PHIL M

PChunter said:
			
		

> Question?  What is the best way to make a shooting rail that will work with my lock on, but I can't put any nails or screws in the tree?
> 
> Question?  Has anyone used the codeblue sents? Arer they any better that tinks 69 which is a lot cheaper?



Sometimes I will cut a shooting stick with a fork in it. then when I get in the stand, I cut it to the right length with my limb saw.
In 26 years of hunting. There was only one time that I had a buck come to scent, so I dont use it much myself. other than doctoring up scrapes. Im sure others have had good luck with it though.


----------



## futuredoc

*public land*

I took 5 deer off of public land a few years back with a bow.  I used a climber because you are not supposed to put any kind of spikes in trees on public land.  I also had a friend hunting with me who was very successful doing the same.  

fd


----------



## DCHunter

I tried Trails End #307 last year (my first season) and had 4 different bucks (no shooters) and a doe come and check it out. It has some kind of hunger/curiosity ingredients mixed in with the doe urine.


----------



## bucktail

Thanks for the responses!!! I'll see if I can come up with a climber before the season starts. Being my first season I probably will not going out on opening weekend, too many people with cabin fever. I was going to put in for a couple quota hunts. Any suggestions for a first timer? Least amount of hunters for the size of the WMA I guess. I was also thinking about going up to the Chestatee mostly because I am a little more familiar with it from fly fishing on Dicks and Waters Creeks, I have explored the area around the two creeks a little bit. How has that area been in the past? It gets kinda steep in some places. But I don't remember running into that many hunters whenever I was there, though I guess that's during bow season.


----------



## Early Riser1

PChunter,

I used Code Blue last season. Only had one response to my knowledge. 3:30 one afternoon, I tied a cloth to a 6 foot stick with a string, like I was fishing. I put Code Blue on the cloth and swished it up against a buck rub on the edge of a pasture several times. Then I drug the cloth to my stand. Less than 15 minutes after settleing in the stand I saw an 8 point slowly following and sniffing my trail. He would take a step, drop his nose to the ground and sniff and then look around and sniff some more. He moved very cautiously and did this over and over. Must have taken him 10 minutes to move 20 yards.

He worked his way within 20 yards of my stand, but I didn't get a shot at him because there was an overhanging branch half-way between him and me that would likely have intercepted my arrow. I'm sure that he smelled me on the trail, too, because the trail became very narrow at that spot, and I know that I had brushed against some of the palmettos beside the trail. He was coming in pretty good on the part where I could drag the cloth out to the side, but he lost his nerve where the trail narrowed down and slowly back on out of there.

Smart deer, maybe I'll get him this year.


----------



## MoeBirds

Question ??

When I was in school we studied where deer travel in what are called: "elipticle movement patterns"; meaning _they _(mostly doe's), if left undisturbed, will travel using the same routes to-and-from food source to bedding sites day-in-day-out.
This refers to momma does who begin the pattern (initial route) and her female off-spring will move in a pattern parallel to her's which will overlap at certain points in and around food sources.

 Knowing this allows a researcher (or hunter) to pattern their movements, which might vary by as little as a few minutes some days and maybe an hour on others.

Has anyone ever actually used this information before to bag a buck who's followed a doe along these routes, or have we all at one point or another and never realised it  ??


----------



## PHIL M

Most of the mature bucks I have shot came during the roaming stage of the rut. I dont think bucks always follow does into their domain. If its a mature buck. I think the does will pretty much hang out at his bachlor pad until the buisiness at hand is done. Does prefure mature bucks to father their fawns.


----------



## marathon

Thanks to all who have participated so far. I myself have learned a great deal from this. Season is getting nearer and hopefully we still have some more Q's & A's out there.


----------



## justus3131

15:1


----------



## marathon

justus3131 said:
			
		

> 15:1


----------



## fulldraw74

marathon said:
			
		

>



2+5


----------



## GaBowman21

*Deer Scents?*

What particular brand or type of deer scents does everyone use and when do you find to be the best time to use them. 
I have used Tinks 69 for a long time and it has proven to be quite effective during the pre-rut, rut and post-rut stages. 
I have also used code blue, but with little success b/c I have only used it for one season. 
Has anyone used the expensive code blue that is like $30.00 a bottle? Had any success with it?


----------



## Ozzie

*White Oak Acorns = Success!*

For the new hunters, one of the single best things you can do to help your hunting is to learn to recognize what a white oak looks like.  There's lots of different kinds of oaks, and the deer by far prefer the white oak acorn above all others.  The easiest way to do this while scouting is to look up the trunk and you'll see the bark gets kind of "shaggy" about 20 feet up the tree.  If you find a mature old white oak in a creek bottom that is really dumping the acorns you've got it made!


----------



## DCHunter

I got my first bow recently which is a PSE cheapo. I expected it to be loud, but what kind of things do you do to quiet them down? I don't think mine has anything on it for that purpose, so where would you start? Or is it just hopeless with my bow?


----------



## PHIL M

Limb savers, and string leaches, or whiskers, and a dampening stabilizer.


----------



## DCHunter

I suppose it has to be put on a press to install the dampening stabilizer? The bow actually came with Bow Jax string silencers but the both broke off the second day of shooting it. What kind of string silencers do you recommend?


----------



## deersled

bump


----------



## the HEED!

do deer wonder if WE taste like chicken?


----------



## the HEED!

seriously, when and at what time, kill, run or drt or anything else, which do you recall as the meat tasting the best


----------



## DAWGFANinTN

*The mythical rut*

I've read all the books and they all seem to refer to the area north of Georgia (2nd full moon after the fall equinox).  They all say they don't know about the south.  But there also seems to be different times even between north and south Georgia.  

In particular what are some of your experiences in extreme south Georgia and Northern Florida.  My dad says September.  Alabama's is in January.  Are there any books written on the rut in the "deep South"?


----------



## whitetailaddict

DAWGFANinTN said:
			
		

> I've read all the books and they all seem to refer to the area north of Georgia (2nd full moon after the fall equinox).  They all say they don't know about the south.  But there also seems to be different times even between north and south Georgia.
> 
> In particular what are some of your experiences in extreme south Georgia and Northern Florida.  My dad says September.  Alabama's is in January.  Are there any books written on the rut in the "deep South"?



early to mid october in se ga, but our doe to buck ratio is so out of whack that you will see bucks chasing all season long.


----------



## Timberman

> In particular what are some of your experiences in extreme south Georgia and Northern Florida.



In Thomas, Brooks, and Madison(Fl) counties, most big deer as I remember came around Christmas and New Years. In Gadsden(Fl) and Decatur counties, mid January was when the big ones showed up. In Decatur the season has ended by the time the rut gets going big time. The season needs to be later in SW Ga...


----------



## Torupduck

How much should I use a grunt call opening day of bow season and which level?  (Dominant buck, mature buck, doe etc.....)  How long should I wait in between grunts?


----------



## corn grinder

GaBowman21 said:
			
		

> What particular brand or type of deer scents does everyone use and when do you find to be the best time to use them.
> I have used Tinks 69 for a long time and it has proven to be quite effective during the pre-rut, rut and post-rut stages.
> I have also used code blue, but with little success b/c I have only used it for one season.
> Has anyone used the expensive code blue that is like $30.00 a bottle? Had any success with it?




I think Tinks 69 is some of the best. If you can get to Stone Mountain Ga. to the Yellow River Game Ranch on Hwy. 78. The've got home made lure. Where they hang bags on mature does that bucks are following. Man this stuff is dynamite and as fresh as you can buy. Bucks will trail a drag rag right up to your stand. I watched a buck follow my exact trail across a field, weaving around the same patch of saw briers that I had too. I always hang my drag rag on a limb 4 to 5 feet off the ground, hoping the scent will carry. He scraped that little tree to death right under me. He finally left mader than a wet hen, with my drag rag tangled in a big knot in his rack I was laughing so hard I could'nt shoot him.  But ever since that morning I only use the game ranch formula during the rut. And Tinks 69 any other time!


----------



## goodoleboy1012000

*Hot weather?*

Most of my trail cam pics are right after it gets dark this is all deer including does. Do you think when and if the weather ever gets cooler this will change?


----------



## marathon

toridak said:
			
		

> How much should I use a grunt call opening day of bow season and which level?  (Dominant buck, mature buck, doe etc.....)  How long should I wait in between grunts?



I wouldn't use a grunt call too aggressively that early in the season for many reasons. First of all, with all the thick foilage and undergrowth there may be deer close by that you may spook instead of arousing their curiosity. Also at that time of season the bucks, if not already, are starting to disburse to stake out their own territories and grunting too aggressively may run off any subordinate bucks quicker than on their own. Unless previously disturbed they will still be in their "routine" of eating, drinking, bedding, and just being deer. If you go in and start imitating "bull of the woods" before nature intends, the deer are going to know something is just not right, especially the older, wiser deer. I would suggest a low tone soft grunt a couple of times a few seconds apart. I would wait a good 20-30 minutes before trying again simply because they can and will sneak up on you in the thick stuff.


----------



## Torupduck

Thanks marathon.  That makes sense.


----------



## jcarter

i got a question most of you have probably never considered. knowing that a mature buck uses his scenting ability more than any other of his defenses to stay safe. do you think he also tries to avoid detection by trying to stay downwind of a perceived threat. in other words do you think he is smart enough to know that if he can smell danger that its possible for danger to smell him if he doesnt work the wind?


----------



## Dana Young

I am going to say no because he uses his scent to define his territory and dominance as well as doe attraction so I think he uses the wind to carry his scent every direction he can.
But you do make a good point that I have never thought about.


----------



## PHIL M

jcarter said:
			
		

> i got a question most of you have probably never considered. knowing that a mature buck uses his scenting ability more than any other of his defenses to stay safe. do you think he also tries to avoid detection by trying to stay downwind of a perceived threat. in other words do you think he is smart enough to know that if he can smell danger that its possible for danger to smell him if he doesnt work the wind?


I dont think so. A big buck (atleast in the east) doesnt have to worry too much about predation.


----------



## jcarter

PHIL M said:
			
		

> I dont think so. A big buck (atleast in the east) doesnt have to worry too much about predation.


i was actually talking about human predators. do you think the deer know we dont have good scenting ability. my main reason in asking is because ive jumped deer at close quarters with the wind in my face. close enough for the deer to visually lock on me. then they still circle to get downwind. if they have seen me why do they need to circle. they already know danger is present and their escape should be straight away. i cant figure why else they would circle unless it is to get out of a scent path.


----------



## Dana Young

I've always believed that deer rely on two senses before they will leave the area. That being said it may be that they are tring to get the scent to figure out what they need to do.


----------



## marathon

jcarter said:
			
		

> i was actually talking about human predators. do you think the deer know we dont have good scenting ability. my main reason in asking is because ive jumped deer at close quarters with the wind in my face. close enough for the deer to visually lock on me. then they still circle to get downwind. if they have seen me why do they need to circle. they already know danger is present and their escape should be straight away. i cant figure why else they would circle unless it is to get out of a scent path.



I don't think they can tell one way or another how well our scenting abilities are. You do raise a curious question about deer directing their scent though. As far as them circling downwind, I've always figured that was their way of keeping tabs on us while possibly being fixated on that particular area with some immediate purpose in mind. Kinda like the deer's thinking "I'm gonna rub, scrape, urinate or whatever right here, right now, just gonna let you scoot out of here then continue on while I keep tabs on your scent while I'm doing it." Just a guess on my part,  but I have turned it to my advantage in the past using the "deer can't count theory" to kill deer that have circled downwind.


----------



## outdoorgirl

Just curious...is it good to hunt after it rains?


----------



## Spotlite

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> Just curious...is it good to hunt after it rains?


Yes, but I have noticed for me that hunting is better just before a front moves in. I dont understand it but I have noticed it for me.


----------



## Torupduck

outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> Just curious...is it good to hunt after it rains?


It helps with the noise in the leaves.


----------



## Public Land Prowler

I have a tip for bowhunters..something you may want to try if you hunt in an area with live oaks,and palmetto's..like where I hunt.

Have you ever had a deer browse on acorns,and it's meandering around just out of bow range?

I  take small rocks the size of acorns,and when I see the deer...just barely toss one out and let it fall into the palmetto's.It sounds like a fresh acorn falling,and the rock won't hold your scent.You can also toss one every few minutes if you want closer to dark when you know the deer are feeding,sometimes it will bring a deer in that you never knew was near by looking for fresh acorns.

I have used this a couple of times to get a deer to come my way into bow range before.It's awesome to see a deer look up when he hears it,then start browsing your way.Hope this helps.


----------



## Sixes

Public Land Prowler said:
			
		

> I have a tip for bowhunters..something you may want to try if you hunt in an area with live oaks,and palmetto's..like where I hunt.
> 
> Have you ever had a deer browse on acorns,and it's meandering around just out of bow range?
> 
> I  take small rocks the size of acorns,and when I see the deer...just barely toss one out and let it fall into the palmetto's.It sounds like a fresh acorn falling,and the rock won't hold your scent.You can also toss one every few minutes if you want closer to dark when you know the deer are feeding,sometimes it will bring a deer in that you never knew was near by looking for fresh acorns.
> 
> I have used this a couple of times to get a deer to come my way into bow range before.It's awesome to see a deer look up when he hears it,then start browsing your way.Hope this helps.



Baiting with rocks, huh! 

I have done this in the past, I usually pick up a few acorns and put them in my pocket and flip them off tree limbs if the deer won`t come closer, sometimes it works and sometimes it don`t, but the deer will look up and pinpoint from where there falling..

Good tip.


----------



## SowGreen

*great thread*

Is anyone working on making this a new category on Woody's. Hard to keep up with all the different q&a. Any ideas on what to call it. Maybe, Things you may or may not know Q&A.


----------



## cowboy_eddie7185

Have heard all degrees of time,  But for the sake of discusion.....How early should I reach my stand before a morning hunt and the same would apply for my evening hunt?


----------



## Torupduck

cowboy_eddie7185 said:
			
		

> Have heard all degrees of time,  But for the sake of discusion.....How early should I reach my stand before a morning hunt and the same would apply for my evening hunt?


I don't know what the most common answer is but I get in my stand and comfortable at least 30 min before legal daylight.  In the afternoon I shoot for 3 hours before legal sunset.


----------



## Horatio

outdoorgirl said:


> Just curious...is it good to hunt after it rains?



If you have had a steady full day of rain it is awesome and most would agree that mid-day after a rain is the best time.  I still see alot of deer movement after a rain even if it is a brief rain so the answer is yes.


----------



## Horatio

marathon said:


> Been thinking about something for a while. I know there are a lot of young or inexperienced hunters out there that are wanting to learn as much as they can before hitting the woods this fall. What I propose is we have a Q&A thread where any and all can ask questions or even give tips about deer hunting. Heck I've been hunting since I was about 10 yrs. old and there are still a lot of things I don't know. I'll start it off by asking the first question: What is the age ratio in years comparing deer to humans?



Correlating this with a comparison of how canine age is compared to that of a human I would say it works this way.

End year 1=  Deer age is 16
End year 2=  Deer age is 32
End year 3=  Deer age is 40
End year 4=  Deer age is 48
End year 5=  Deer age is 56
End year 6=  Deer age is 64
End year 7=  Deer age is 72
End year 8=  Deer age is 80
End year 9=  Deer age is 88
End year 10=  Where is this deer I would love to see it.


----------



## Horatio

diehardawg said:


> Should I still hunt the food plots during the rut?



I find this interesting also.  From what I have read one should hunt food plots during the peak of the rut and after the rut.  The reason is that during the peak they are with the does who are usually on food plots when daylight is still an option.  After the peak they are depleted of nutrients from rutting activity and trying to re-bulk at the food plots.  I have not personally hunted plots enough to testify to this but it makes sense.  I personally think it is bad to hunt directly over plots any time of the year.  I hunt ambush points going to and from my plots in order to keep most of the deer feeding on my plots without fear of me and my untrustworthy thunderstick.  They may associate danger with some points to and from the plot, which I can change.  But they will not associate danger with the plot itself, which I cannot move.  I coordinate my hunting these ambush points as if I were actually hunting over the plot itself.
Now I pose a question.  I have read or heard that entering upon a full moon and exiting from a full moon one should hunt food plots in the morning or evening depending on what stage of the full moon your location is in.  Do you hunt plots in the morning leading up to a full moon, or do you hunt plots in the evening leading up to a full moon?


----------



## Horatio

cowboy_eddie7185 said:


> Have heard all degrees of time,  But for the sake of discusion.....How early should I reach my stand before a morning hunt and the same would apply for my evening hunt?



This is an awesome question.  I do not have a definitive answer but I do have some insight.  In the past I have entered my stands approximately thirty minutes before daylight and I hunt until eleven.  The only thing I have seen before nine-thirty is coyotes.  My dad, on the other hand, enters his stand approximately thirty minutes after daylight and hunts until twelve.  Almost all of my buck kills have been after ten.  Most around ten-thirty.  My dad has a higher success rate than I do on older bucks.  I am going to change to his way of entering the stand this year.  I may increase my stay time until one in the afternoon just to see if I can tweak his wisdom a little.  It also depends on if you are hunting close to bedding or in between or close to a food source.  I usually hunt close to bedding areas or in between.  Great question and good luck this year.


----------



## Horatio

jcarter said:


> i was actually talking about human predators. do you think the deer know we dont have good scenting ability. my main reason in asking is because ive jumped deer at close quarters with the wind in my face. close enough for the deer to visually lock on me. then they still circle to get downwind. if they have seen me why do they need to circle. they already know danger is present and their escape should be straight away. i cant figure why else they would circle unless it is to get out of a scent path.



I do not think deer think about it.  I believe they associate patterns very well due to instincts.  Deer know under what conditions a predator got too close to them and probably will not allow it to happen many times.  Deer circle to confirm what they are seeing.  The use their nose more than their eyesight since their sense of smell is so strong.  A person that is not moving could or could not be a strange tree to deer that have had little contact with humans.  The nose will tell them if it is a tree or not.  If they confirm it may be danger then they will be out of the scent range of the danger and thus harder to track as they flee from this percieved danger.  This also allows the deer to tell if the predator is catching up from behind them.


----------



## GunRights4US

I’ve always aimed to be in my stand, both quiet and comfortable no later than one hour before sunrise.  And if I have a long drive to get to where I’m hunting in the morning, I give a fair amount of attention to calculating the absolute latest time I can wake up and still make that.  But if for some reason I can’t be there by then, I don’t let it keep me off the stand entirely.  I’ll still go get in my stand, even if it’s after sunup.  

For afternoon hunts I’ve got no special time to be back on stand.  That’s because I’m either in the stand all day, or I came down just to relocate and go right back up.  If work or something dictates only hunting in the p.m., then I try to be on stand by at least two hours before sunset.  But if hunting for a particular day only meant the last 30 minutes of legal was available, I’d take it.  

I’d rather be in the woods…


----------



## bugkiller

*Plant it and they will come*

In most cases you will see a lot more deer on a good food plot. (Well fertilized and limed) On my club we plant lots of food plots but two words of wisdom. 1.) In middle Ga where I hunt the best food plots are wheat, oats, ryegrass, and clover. Don't waste your money on products like BIOLOGIC most of the seeds in these products are just one of the above seeds. Several other of the seeds don't become palttable until we have a couple of frosts. (End of November where I hunt. I have even seen deer not touch them until January.) 
2.) Because you can't plant cool season crops until middle of September they are little use for bow season. Find natural foods until muzzleloader season when the food plots are being used. Does will come to food plots and the bucks will follow.


----------



## urbaneruralite

PChunter said:


> Question?  What is the best way to make a shooting rail that will work with my lock on, but I can't put any nails or screws in the tree?
> 
> Question?  Has anyone used the codeblue sents? Arer they any better that tinks 69 which is a lot cheaper?



A PVC pipe tee zip tied to the platform provides a stable pivot for a length of pipe that you can use as a rest.


----------



## BRUNO

I have been wondering something . The property I am hunting is 140 acres ( 20 acres of new pines , 40 acres of old pines , 80 acres of thick  mixed wood creek bottom ) . we normally just hunt the old pines where there is a couple water oaks . I have seen does and 2  year old bucks and plenty of sign of big bucks but never see them . should we hunt the creek bottom or hunt the old pines between the new pines and the creek bottom .we have only went out this year to set up stands due to my brother and my bows have to be reworked .


----------



## apanavila

*Shotgun use*

Could anyone tell me at what distance would you need to be to use a 20 gauge shotgun to shoot a deer?


----------



## RatherBHuntin

If slugs, only as far as you can still hit a pie plate.

If Buckshot, only about as far as about 3/4 of the pellets stay in a 12-16 inch circle.  Probably about 40 yards.


----------



## JohnBenoit09

Not during rut would you attrack deer by rattling, grunting, or using a doe bleat in any way?

At night time when we are at our cabin we have a pond dam that is somewhat 200 yards away and we usually hear alot of movement and blowing during dark, but it is very thick and I mean thick. Would this be a good place to hunt?

What is the best way to hunt 8 year old planted pines that are to small to use a climber or a ladder stand?


----------



## SkyHigh

When is the best time to shoot a doe? Early season before the rut, and then have less does for bucks to chase? Or late season, after the rut when the  does are already pregnant?


----------



## PHIL M

I think before.


----------



## jigman

me and my daughter is in on a lease and have struggled try to find a good place to set up to hunt, we have found a good bedding location in a lake bed bottom that hasn't filled up with water yet and it's close to another bedding place in a hardwood bottom close to thick pines. my question is, this is the only place we have to hunt and will be hunting it every afternoon or everyother afternoon and mornings on the weekends and will be traveling the same path going in and out, is this a bad thing and if so what can we do to keep from spooking the deer. scents, not so often ? this place is so thick and hard to get to it would be hard to get to anyother way with out trespassing.
Also we have gotting a late start and just put up a ground blind and a climber yesterday and need to go back today and mark our path with reflective pins, do we need to let this place rest before hunting and if so how long ?


----------



## Headshot17

I have a buck on our property that seems to be large according to the size of the tree being rubbed.  Each week I go back one tree is torn more and more to shreds and I have found lots of others.  I haven't got a chance to see him yet.  I guess my question is how do I go about hunting this big boy?


----------



## jigman

me and my daughter found these rubs yesterday afternoon along with about seven other rubs in the same location. I'm thinking about 30 to 40 yards down wind with buck lure on three scent strips around my climber and draging a scent rag to and from the truck with doe in heat scent ? right or wrong ? what should I do?


----------



## bollman85

What is a cull?


----------



## KiltedHiker

I moved to North Ga 10 years agoe and have noticed the Deer here (or on my lot) aren't realy vocal.
 They slip in quet as they can, run around, play, eat and I have only heard 5 or 6 grunts.
 How do I use a grunt call with out spooking them?


----------



## SkyHigh

A Cull buck is a buck thats rack will never reach its full potential. Like a 4 point with a really 17 inch inside spread or a 8 point with 6 on one side and two on the other.


----------



## Bigboy33

*deer calibers*

I am a new hunter looking to buy a good deer rifle that I can use forever.  I understand 30-06 is the most popular (and for obvious reasons).  I've also been told that a .270 is much better because it will ensure that the deer won't run away after being shot because the bullet stays inside the deer more than a 30-06 bullet.  However, it is my understanding that a 30-06 goes through a deer and leaves a much bigger exit wound than a .270, so it is much easier to find blood and track the deer if it runs.  Does any experienced hunter have some insight for me???   Thanks!


----------



## SkyHigh

I have never heard of that although I have never hunted with a 30-06. You shouldnt shoot a deer if you plan on tracking it. Shoot it to drop it. If what you have heard is true, then by using a 30-06 you will only have less meat. A 270 would be my choice. Great gun.


----------



## Torupduck

Bigboy33 said:


> I am a new hunter looking to buy a good deer rifle that I can use forever.  I understand 30-06 is the most popular (and for obvious reasons).  I've also been told that a .270 is much better because it will ensure that the deer won't run away after being shot because the bullet stays inside the deer more than a 30-06 bullet.  However, it is my understanding that a 30-06 goes through a deer and leaves a much bigger exit wound than a .270, so it is much easier to find blood and track the deer if it runs.  Does any experienced hunter have some insight for me???   Thanks!



I have killed deer with both and I find them to be very similar.  I can not tell you any differences pro or con about the calibers after shooting both for many years because neither did anything to shine above the other.  The differences I found was in the rifles themselves.  Picking your caliber is a minor part of the equation when picking your rifle.  Pick a model that will make you happy for years and has a reliable rep.

As far as the exit wound and blood trail both calibers are very efficient for whitetail.  I prefer remington cor lokt 150 grain with the 30-06 and 140 grain with the .270.




P.S. I love my 30-06.


----------



## Bigboy33

toridak said:


> I have killed deer with both and I find them to be very similar.  I can not tell you any differences pro or con about the calibers after shooting both for many years because neither did anything to shine above the other.  The differences I found was in the rifles themselves.  Picking your caliber is a minor part of the equation when picking your rifle.  Pick a model that will make you happy for years and has a reliable rep.
> 
> As far as the exit wound and blood trail both calibers are very efficient for whitetail.  I prefer remington cor lokt 150 grain with the 30-06 and 140 grain with the .270.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I love my 30-06.



30-06 it is!  Thanks for the help toridak!


----------



## urbaneruralite

SkyHigh said:


> When is the best time to shoot a doe? Early season before the rut, and then have less does for bucks to chase? Or late season, after the rut when the  does are already pregnant?



I say before the rut. With less does the bucks have to move around more to find mates. With less does the remaining deer have more to eat. I think you might get a few extra days of hunting specific food sources as well.

I'd like to see a professional wildlife biologists take on this, though, b/c we can't use doe tags in SC until after muzzleloader season.


----------



## urbaneruralite

jigman said:


> me and my daughter found these rubs yesterday afternoon along with about seven other rubs in the same location. I'm thinking about 30 to 40 yards down wind with buck lure on three scent strips around my climber and draging a scent rag to and from the truck with doe in heat scent ? right or wrong ? what should I do?



Deer will learn to avoid your stand if they know its there. They learn mostly from hearing or smelling you. If I intend to hunt a spot more than twice I don't use scents or calls and try to get in and out without a trace.

Wind swirls and changes direction often. Stay as far away from the spot you expect to see the deer as you can without hindering your ability to see the animal when it shows.


----------



## Torupduck

urbaneruralite said:


> Deer will learn to avoid your stand if they know its there. They learn mostly from hearing or smelling you. If I intend to hunt a spot more than twice I don't use scents or calls and try to get in and out without a trace.
> 
> Wind swirls and changes direction often. Stay as far away from the spot you expect to see the deer as you can without hindering your ability to see the animal when it shows.


Good advice.  It makes perfect sense yet our instict tells us the more the better but I  believe less is more sometimes.  Now I just need to make it habit!


----------



## justus3131

Is wind still a factor to be considered if you are over 40' up a tree in a climber?  I have heard that any height over 30' would nullify the problem of being upwind of a deer?  I recognize that a swirling wind would present a problem, but I am speaking of nothing stronger than a gentle breeze.


----------



## Grizzly

Humans-85yrs, deer-2.5 yrs.


----------



## Grizzly

KiltedHiker said:


> I moved to North Ga 10 years agoe and have noticed the Deer here (or on my lot) aren't realy vocal.
> They slip in quet as they can, run around, play, eat and I have only heard 5 or 6 grunts.
> How do I use a grunt call with out spooking them?



If I was getting shot at every year, I wouldn't be making a lot of noise either!


----------



## Torupduck

Grizzly said:


> If I was getting shot at every year, I wouldn't be making a lot of noise either!



Maybe the occasional "ouch".


----------



## flyingt

I use a Marlin 30-30 and have never had a problem dropping a deer in there tracks ....well this year my sights were off so that was  the problem there. If you shot em good then the calibur is up to you. I have always heard that more deer have been killed with a 30-30 then any other gun, but a 30-06 hunter may say differently.


----------



## REMINGTON710

I know we wear our orange no to getshot but why do hunters spend so much money on camo just to cover it up. why can't we take it off in the stand


----------



## Torupduck

SHARPSHOTwithaSPOTLITE said:


> why can't we take it off in the stand


I will not taint a young mind with my bad habits.  I am sure uncle fulldraw will do enough without me.


----------



## kenan

*morning hunt vs evening hunt*

I hunt on land without any fields. It is all hardwoods and some mature pines with a creek running through the middle of it. Of course there is some real thick green bush all along the creek. There are also several ridges. On land like this without an open field where do you hunt in the evening vs. the morning (ridges, bottoms, etc.) or is it pretty much the same, just wherever the deer are moving?


----------



## Torupduck

Kenan it all depends where the deer are feeding.  Whatever their food of choice is where you want to hunt.  Either way I try to determine their path and catch em leaving it in the AM and going to it in the PM.


----------



## swamp hunter

Find their bedding areas and the entry points to the inside,,Hunt 100 yards away, bout 40 /50 yards off the trail thats got the most use Go throw some fertilizer on the closes oaks,That,ll keep you busy for a few weeks.Food is  number 1 ,but secure cover is right there at 1 1/2. They,ll allways go to the best cover neares the best food source. I hope the deer read this also ,cause sometimes I think their confused


----------



## swamp hunter

*cull this*



bollman85 said:


> What is a cull?



A Cull Buck is one that tastes good


----------



## Son

*101*

No, a cull buck is the one's I usually get.


----------



## swamp hunter

*tough one*



futuredoc said:


> What are your tactics for hunting feeding areas that are in very close proximity to bedding areas?  Say an oak bottom bordered by thick pines that are a well-known bedding area.  Would you hunt such a place in the morning and risk running deer out of there on the way in?  Do you hunt with the mindset that the deer will feed their way back to bed in the morning or get up at some point in the morning to feed again?  Or do you stay out of there all together and only hunt it in the evenings?


I hunt sometimes in very N Fla. and the bedding area is about 1/2 mile from the feeding areas. Well after a little pressure the deer [bucks] start going to the bedding areas well before first light and by shooting light ,their in bed, It,s the devil to catch one out where you can shoot him. And their not moving till full dark.You,ll see tons of does ,but the big boys are holdin tight.Nothing gets them out ,even a little, till full dark. Be thinkin about a controlled burn, and maybe some firecrackers,Good luck!


----------



## jimbo4116

*hunting food plots*



Greg said:


> For the "weekend hunter" who does not have alot of time in the woods during the week, is it more productive to hunt for a buck over food plots or in the woods near a food source there?



  You will see bucks come into your food plots during the rut.Usually immature bucks.  When a mature buck enters the food plots during hunting hours he is usually in pursuit of a doe and does not present a good shot.
  Hunt the trails leading into your food plots. The mature bucks will be a little less cautious in cover.
  Another suggestion, Plant strips of grain Sorghum(milo)
through your food plots.  Provides illusion of cover and provides late season food source.  Deer usually will not eat the milo heads until they are fully dried.


----------



## copecowboy84

I have a question. I have only been hunting a few years, but havent been able to go that much so. I always herd my buddies dad talk about the moon phases in deer hunting. Does the moon really have that much of and effect? And if so how so? thanks guys!


----------



## swamp hunter

copecowboy84 said:


> I have a question. I have only been hunting a few years, but havent been able to go that much so. I always herd my buddies dad talk about the moon phases in deer hunting. Does the moon really have that much of and effect? And if so how so? thanks guys!


Boy, get ready for 50 different answers, It,s like trying to figure out women!  I guess in my years of hunting them things , I notice on bright nites they,ll feed most of the night,go to bed early in the morn (dark). and get up to mosey bout. 10/11 .Come early evening , their raring to get back to eating!They,ll start sneaking out early So yea, the moon has an effect on their movement, , if it,s bright they,ll feed all night.of course I,v e shined the field many a night when it was prime solonuar time and not a soul, Like them women I was talkin about


----------



## livetohunt

copecowboy84 said:


> I have a question. I have only been hunting a few years, but havent been able to go that much so. I always herd my buddies dad talk about the moon phases in deer hunting. Does the moon really have that much of and effect? And if so how so? thanks guys!



I think this is the biggest misconception in deer hunting today..I have keep detailed records and have found no correlation between moonphase and daytime activity. Also, my trail cameras prove this . In fact, I see more early morning deer during a full moon than otherwise.. 

I have seen overcast nights and heard hunters say " It's a full moon tonight so the deer wont move well tomorrow during daylight hours".. I have never figured that logic out??


----------



## JasonF

I have read that to kill a mature whitetail, your best bet would be to hunt the bedding areas consistantly because most deer go nocturnal after about 3 to 31/2 years.  My question is how do you go about finding the bedding areas?  Do you start from a food plot and follow the trails until you find one?  Also im sure every deer uses different bedding areas so to find one that a mature whitetail is using would probably take all season.  What do you think??


----------



## urbaneruralite

Bucks often bed near rub and scrape lines in heavy cover. They will lay up where they can remain hidden but still monitor the line for activity by smell.

Find the sign, then go downwind to the briar thicket, etc. That'll be his bedroom.  In this situation, I don't expect them to come out until the last minute of legal shooting light, if they come out at all. A Haydel's DG-87 and a bit of another buck's urine will sometimes turn the trick when simply waiting does not.


----------



## potsticker

this is going to be the best thread ever. Only 35 years of hunting whitetails can bring me to this result. It depends on the what part of the rut and food sources are available. After the does start to drop fawns the does do not want any part of bucks in the area. a doe wants the nursury as clean of scent as possible and a buck smells like a buck all year long. So does the doe so they all  have their grounds for rasing fawns. This time of uear-misd to late july the fawns are starting to follow their mothers to feeding grounds. Bucks are in groups and stay away from mom. If he doesnt she will fight him off. On are about mid august the bucks will start to hit fields and show off their stuff,in a couple of weeks lets say  the first of sept. to mid sept. bucks will slowly dissperse. ad this is when the rubbing of trees and some scrapes appear. Come late august or early sepy. bucks start following does and it is verry common to see several bucks bedding with a doe. This is chosen by the doe and is normally around deep cover and a food source.in early all bets are off, the rut is in full swing and deer are everywhere. many bucks can follow a hot doe and bed around her when the mature bucks waits until the time is right. Suprise, ive seen several bucks mate does early in the season and all of them were 11/2 year olds. Hence the largest buck might not be first! gOOD HUNTING AND REMBER WHEN YOU HEAR A GRUNT, HAMMER BACK!


----------



## mickyu

*I've got a question*

This will be first season with the bow. I've got a place back behind my house (live in a pretty large subdivision in Cherokee County with lots of greenspace) it's pretty thick and have found several trails that look like highways almost. The only place to set my stand to have a decent shot is almost on top of the trail, do I go for it, or should find aspot well off the trail?


----------



## potsticker

youall are making this deer huntn sound awlfully sofiscated. I may be too stupid to hunt by myself. Sounds like these deer have upped their iq by 100 points. What ever happened to the ole get out of the truck and walk to a nice little hardwood bottom and take a deer? If bucks were as smart as this the the fall and winter gon would a lot thinner. Good huntin professors.


----------



## BKA

potsticker said:


> youall are making this deer huntn sound awlfully sofiscated. I may be too stupid to hunt by myself. Sounds like these deer have upped their iq by 100 points. What ever happened to the ole get out of the truck and walk to a nice little hardwood bottom and take a deer? If bucks were as smart as this the the fall and winter gon would a lot thinner. Good huntin professors.



You sound like a wise man.....


----------



## Brad#1

when is the best time for rattling calls? does the volume of the rattling really make that much of a difference? I've heard not to rattle loud before the rut because It could scare a buck because at that point in time they just spar instead of actually fighting.


----------



## BONE HEAD

Pre peak and post peak.  Which is before the chasing starts, and right after the breeding ends. Timing of this depends on location and some other mysterious forces that will cause men to argue for hours.


----------



## biggtruxx

hmmm good ?  depends on which brain he's thinking with! if the doe's are hot then he's gonna trot!


----------



## nickE10mm

D_Happyfeet said:


> My son will be hunting in the back of our property.  We live on approx. 7 acres.  The back of our property backs up onto a Very large pasture (not ours).  In the front of our property we have just grass, bordered down both sides, one side has oak trees.  The other side has some pines, with muscadine vines scattered up and down.  The back is very swampy(well usually until this drought) it is swampy, thick, high grass, leading into a wooded area.   Almost at the back of the property there is a small clump of about 4 large trees, one is an oak, not sure on the others.




See if you can draw out a map (maybe w/ MS Paint?) of approximately what your property looks like ... or better yet, post some aerial photos and topos of the area.  Make sure you label the type of area (ie, oaks, pines, swamp, high grass, where you've seen deer grazing and deer tracks, etc).  I'm sure I and others could find some nice funnels for you to set a great stand at.


----------



## buck_hole8

To answer the moon phase question. I think that the moon effects the whitetail movement some. the movement is also effected by the barometric pressure, weather, food sources such as feeders that only feed at certain times, etc. I could go on all day.  If you want my opinion, watch the weather. If you have a good cold frosty morning go to the woods and put your time in. Hunting is more the law of average. the more time  you spend in a stand the better your odds are on bagging a bruiser.


----------



## smokinbass16

I know that deer have good noses but I think that durring the rut, if that buck smells that estrus, he aint worried about what else is in there except that estrus.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

I am going to hunt on my uncle land in Tattnal county right outside of Reidsville(he doesnt hunt). I was wondering the doe to buck ratio down there? Its about 300 acres and it almost all mature planted pines any tips?


----------



## louherz

*Early Season Hunts*

Hello all,
   I've been bow hunting on Ft. Gordon.  I found food sources (Muscadines, Persimmons, Food Plots).  Deer Tracks all over the place, but they seem to be moving after dark.  Last night I was coming in and saw 4 about 20 minutes after dark.  I am going out in the morning tomorrow.  Any tricks on what I could do to increase my odds.  I have been looking at Topo Maps for funnels, spent countless hours scouting.  Know were the water, food are.  Any ideas would help this frustrated hunter.  Thanks in Advance


----------



## browning 1

marathon said:


> How far away would depend on surounding cover and habitat. Deer will generally stage just within sight of a field right up til dark. But if there's not enough cover or for some reason they're not comfortable that close they will lay farther back. 200-300 yds. is not out of the question. As far as bedding areas, matted down spots are usually the best indicator. If you hunt any hilly or mountainous areas look for slopes usually on the southern or southeast side of a hill or ridge, especially down towards the bottom. When you find what you suspect to be a bedding area stop and get on your knees and look around the area from a deer's perspective. You will see and realize things you've not noticed before.


i have been  hunting  for  6 years  and  i  never  killed  a deer  . idon;t  konw  what  i am doing  wrong


----------



## browning 1

i have been  hunting for 6 years  and  not  killed  a deer . i don't  kown what  i am  doing . i try  all  the  thing  that  i hear  on  the hunting  showes  .


----------



## browning 1

i have been  hunting for 6 years  and  not  killed  a deer . i don't  kown what  i am  doing . i try  all  the  thing  that  i hear  on  the hunting  showes  .


----------



## browning 1

i have been  hunting for 6 years  and  not  killed  a deer . i don't  kown what  i am  doing . i try  all  the  thing  that  i hear  on  the hunting  showes  .  i hunt  safe  and  i try  be quite and use all  the cover scents .  what  am  doing  wrong  . maybe one you  had  the  same problem.  i wood like to hear from some you and  maybe get some  tips from  othere  hunters


----------



## louherz

*Morning or evening better?*

Which is better this time of year, Morning or Evening?


----------



## gordoshawt

Wen you hear a grunt should you grunt back?


----------



## DonMorris

browning 1 said:


> i have been hunting for 6 years and not killed a deer . i don't kown what i am doing . i try all the thing that i hear on the hunting showes . i hunt safe and i try be quite and use all the cover scents . what am doing wrong . maybe one you had the same problem. i wood like to hear from some you and maybe get some tips from othere hunters


 
You need to be where the deer are. Scouting is the way to find the deer. Learn how to find their sign: droppings, chewing, rubs, scrapes, trails, bedding areas. Also keep in mind that they need food and they will be near food sources. Crop fields are great. Find someone who can teach you how to scout and find deer. 

Also keep in mind that deer change their patterns. Scouting in the spring isn't neccessarily going to tell you where they will be in the fall. When their habitat changes they will change where they eat, sleep and travel. If a food source is exhausted they will move to find another one.

Another hint: when the acorns are on the ground they will eat those. When the acorns are gone they will find something else. Food plots with green grass is typically where they like to go. When I hunt in AL in the early season I hunt my neighbor's land because he has tons of hardwoods with a lot of acorns. In the late season I hunt a food plot with late season grass on my property (so does my neighbor) because they move to that area.

Try still hunting / scouting in the middle of the day. I have surprised more than one deer doing this. As you still hunt scout for sign: recently travelled trails, droppings etc. If you find some good sign try hunting it after a few days since your scent will spook the deer.

Calling: I have mixed feelings about calls. I have had succcess with and more success without. I know for a fact that several deer that have come to me was because of calling. Everytime it was with an estrus bleet. The problem with calls is that you have to sound authentic and that may not be easy to do. You can definitely kill deer without them if you locate the deer. I would focus on locating deer and avoid calling until you get some kills.

Prayer also works. I was with my son about 6 years ago and the entire lease was slow that year. I prayed in my tree that my son would get his first deer and 15 minutes later I heard him take a shot. I then helped him load his deer into my truck.


----------



## cnorton

I'm new to hunting in Jefferson county. Always hunted Wilkes county. Can someone tell me when the rut usually starts in Jefferson county? One of my friends shot a 130 class 8 point last week but no does were with him.


----------



## DonMorris

louherz said:


> Which is better this time of year, Morning or Evening?


 
I think they are both good. I like evenings better because the deer (in my opinion) are not as alert during the day because they are resting. I can get into my stand without spooking them easier for that reason and because I can see what I am doing better. Also like evening better because it's easier to stay warm than it is in the morning.

I think morning and evening both produce. I think newer hunters will do better in the evening. My son killed his first in the morning though.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Southern Steel is right on target. The greatest stand location in the woods is no good if the wind is blowing your scent into the area you're hunting.


----------



## BowtechRedneck

*Scouting Scraps and Rubs*

Do Bucks stand while scraping trees?Found two new scrapes today first one on a 1 1/2 tree scraped pretty good to where the top of tree fell off.The second scrape about 45 yards from first one along same trail was on 2 1/2 to 3 inch tree one foot from bottom to about 7 feet up the tree.
Could it be a monster?Was thinking about buying a trail cam if I dont get him this year for next season.Ive never seen a scrape this large before has anyone else seen this kind of sign before?I prey its a Buck but my disbeliefs make me also think that maybe a ATV run over the tree.


----------



## BowtechRedneck

ttt


----------



## medic1

ATV or tractor if it is on a manmade trail.


----------



## mopidman

*Where to hunt in altoona area*

Hi I am new to Georgia hunting moved here about 7 years ago. People I work with don't hunt, and have not had alot of time to meet anyone that hunts, with raiseing a family and work. My boys are now 14 and 15 and are very interested in learning how to hunt and I am excited about that, but I have noticed there are very few public areas to hunt around here and I don't want to go on private property without permission.I sure would appreciate anyones advise on where to go to get at least 1 deer to keep my sons interested. Thanks again in advance


----------



## BowtechRedneck

*Chest Depth*

Does anyone know the average Chest Depth of Georgias deer?


----------



## BowtechRedneck

mopidman said:


> Hi I am new to Georgia hunting moved here about 7 years ago. People I work with don't hunt, and have not had alot of time to meet anyone that hunts, with raiseing a family and work. My boys are now 14 and 15 and are very interested in learning how to hunt and I am excited about that, but I have noticed there are very few public areas to hunt around here and I don't want to go on private property without permission.I sure would appreciate anyones advise on where to go to get at least 1 deer to keep my sons interested. Thanks again in advance


 
I would on your way home from work or just going home from or to store stop by and just ask a good ol farmer and just ask.Telling him or her what you just said earlier.shucks they cant bite ya and besides you just might a good friend.And the worst thing that can happen is that they tell you no in a polite or rude manner but my girlfriend tells me that all the time


----------



## akmrue

Ok, I hunt WMA's because I don't have the money to join a club and I don't know anyone well enought to hunt there land. The problem is I haven't really learn to scout well becuase the lack of time in the woods. I have really buckled down this season to learn everything I can and start scouting now. Because I hunt wma's it is hard/scary to leave my stand in the woods without someone wanting to take it. This goes for gamecams also. So as of now I am going by scrapes and rubs. Which I am learning everything I can abou them. I have yet to see anything in my stand although I have spooked a couple on foot. The wma's do have "food plots" but it doesn't look like anything but dead grass to me. But they are everywhere. I have hunted those in the past but no luck.

Question is: What would be the best way to scout and what should I really focus on to kill a nice buck.

Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rem270

What other tactics are there for taking a late season buck other than hunting food sources??  Do they really shut down after the rut in December?


----------



## Rem270

akmrue said:


> Ok, I hunt WMA's because I don't have the money to join a club and I don't know anyone well enought to hunt there land. The problem is I haven't really learn to scout well becuase the lack of time in the woods. I have really buckled down this season to learn everything I can and start scouting now. Because I hunt wma's it is hard/scary to leave my stand in the woods without someone wanting to take it. This goes for gamecams also. So as of now I am going by scrapes and rubs. Which I am learning everything I can abou them. I have yet to see anything in my stand although I have spooked a couple on foot. The wma's do have "food plots" but it doesn't look like anything but dead grass to me. But they are everywhere. I have hunted those in the past but no luck.
> 
> Question is: What would be the best way to scout and what should I really focus on to kill a nice buck.
> 
> Any and all advice would be greatly appreciated.



Before I joined my lease I hunted WMA's with hit or miss luck.  Seems like the bigger the WMA  the harder it was to pin point deer movement and location.  I would start by finding a WMA large enough to hold deer and let a good group of hunters on it without being on top of one another but not too big to scout and see deer.  Anything under 5k acres did well for me in the past.  Start by using topo maps and satellite photos.  Try to find places that are natural pinch points and funnels for deer.  Then scout them and choose one with the most sign, both deer trails and scrapes and rubs.  I would try to hunt the areas with the most activity you found during the rut.  Your best chance for a good WMA buck is during the rut chasing does.  Of course, the better the sex ratio, the better your chances are of the WMA having a real rut.  Ask the local rangers for each of your local WMA's what sex ratio is and when the peak rut is and go for the one with the lowest sex ratio.  Getting a good buck on  a WMA is hard, and luck plays a huge role, but if you can find a good active area holding does, you'll increase your chances of seeing a good buck come the rut on that WMA.  Good luck!!!


----------



## TheWalrus

I have a couple of cents to throw into the mix:

1) How many times out of ten hunts do you NOT see any deer?

2) Do you see more deer in the early hours or later hunts?


----------



## akmrue

Rem270 said:


> Before I joined my lease I hunted WMA's with hit or miss luck.  Seems like the bigger the WMA  the harder it was to pin point deer movement and location.  I would start by finding a WMA large enough to hold deer and let a good group of hunters on it without being on top of one another but not too big to scout and see deer.  Anything under 5k acres did well for me in the past.  Start by using topo maps and satellite photos.  Try to find places that are natural pinch points and funnels for deer.  Then scout them and choose one with the most sign, both deer trails and scrapes and rubs.  I would try to hunt the areas with the most activity you found during the rut.  Your best chance for a good WMA buck is during the rut chasing does.  Of course, the better the sex ratio, the better your chances are of the WMA having a real rut.  Ask the local rangers for each of your local WMA's what sex ratio is and when the peak rut is and go for the one with the lowest sex ratio.  Getting a good buck on  a WMA is hard, and luck plays a huge role, but if you can find a good active area holding does, you'll increase your chances of seeing a good buck come the rut on that WMA.  Good luck!!!





Ok, I hunt the Altamaha WMA which is 29k acers...(huge I know). Where can I find Topo maps at? Also how can I tell where a funnel is located? I will find out what the sex ratio is for next season. The Townsend WMA just opened up and is 6+K acers... so I may be scouting that over there summer. I just ordered a bleet call from basspro. I am hoping this will help also. I am buying a bow in Jan and I plan to prepare for my first ever bow hunt. I think I will get a good chance to kill me a nice one then. Thanks for the advice!! All is appreciated. I am 21 and I hunt alone 80% of the time. I need a huntin buddy!


----------



## Rem270

akmrue said:


> Ok, I hunt the Altamaha WMA which is 29k acers...(huge I know). Where can I find Topo maps at? Also how can I tell where a funnel is located? I will find out what the sex ratio is for next season. The Townsend WMA just opened up and is 6+K acers... so I may be scouting that over there summer. I just ordered a bleet call from basspro. I am hoping this will help also. I am buying a bow in Jan and I plan to prepare for my first ever bow hunt. I think I will get a good chance to kill me a nice one then. Thanks for the advice!! All is appreciated. I am 21 and I hunt alone 80% of the time. I need a huntin buddy!



akmrue, first off, bow hunting is awesome.  Nothing else like it.  All I can say is practice, practice, practice!!!  Not just on the ground, but in a tree, shooting through trees at different targets.  A funnel is just a natural bottle neck where two different topo features like creeks, rivers, lakes, or high ridge lines, squeeze a piece of land together forcing the deer through it.  Example, a creek bottom with hardwoods with thick pines on either side of it.  This forces the deer through the creek bottom due to the change in topo and vegetation.  Google earth, microsoft terraserver and my topo.com are great places to get maps and satellite photos.  Try not to hunt alone, we are all guitly of doing it but it isn't safe.  If you weren't so far south I would team up with ya.  A bleat call works just fine during the beginning of the rut. Same with a grunt call as well.  I would suggest reading books on the subject.  I just got done reading Whitetail Wisdom by Daniel E. Schmidt.  He is one of the publishers of Deer and Deer Hunting.  Gather as much knowledge about deer, not just hunting.  It's important to understand them and the way they behave and why.  This will make you a better hunter.  I hope some of this helps.  I wish you all the luck.  I am some what new myself. I have only been hunting 6 seasons and I still have a ways to go.  Good luck.


----------



## akmrue

Rem270 said:


> akmrue, first off, bow hunting is awesome.  Nothing else like it.  All I can say is practice, practice, practice!!!  Not just on the ground, but in a tree, shooting through trees at different targets.  A funnel is just a natural bottle neck where two different topo features like creeks, rivers, lakes, or high ridge lines, squeeze a piece of land together forcing the deer through it.  Example, a creek bottom with hardwoods with thick pines on either side of it.  This forces the deer through the creek bottom due to the change in topo and vegetation.  Google earth, microsoft terraserver and my topo.com are great places to get maps and satellite photos.  Try not to hunt alone, we are all guitly of doing it but it isn't safe.  If you weren't so far south I would team up with ya.  A bleat call works just fine during the beginning of the rut. Same with a grunt call as well.  I would suggest reading books on the subject.  I just got done reading Whitetail Wisdom by Daniel E. Schmidt.  He is one of the publishers of Deer and Deer Hunting.  Gather as much knowledge about deer, not just hunting.  It's important to understand them and the way they behave and why.  This will make you a better hunter.  I hope some of this helps.  I wish you all the luck.  I am some what new myself. I have only been hunting 6 seasons and I still have a ways to go.  Good luck.




I will be sure to grab some books! Too bad you are way up there but I bet the huntin is great! We have smaller deer down here on the coast! But some of the prettiest woods you will find! Well I guess I am off to check out the sites you suggested! Thanks!


----------



## mercer77

I think you have to be careful here. If you move to far away from the plot, your going to get into the bedding areas. I think the idea is to move far enough off from the plots to catch the deer in a staging area... this is where the deer will stage waiting for darkness to conceal them.


----------



## akmrue

I am still trying to figure out where and what they are eating and where they go to bed.


----------



## Rem270

akmrue said:


> I am still trying to figure out where and what they are eating and where they go to bed.



Generally it's somewhat of thick cover.  Young pines, thick grown over clear cuts, and thick creek bottoms are great places.  Heck, I have found where they bedded down on top of wide open wooded ridges with flat tops.  I'm sure you know what to look for, but if not, deer will leave flat matted down areas.  Sometimes you can find hair in them too.  If you find clumped up droppings you are right on um.  Deer bed for various reason but the too most common are to chew on cud after feeding and resting.  If you find clumped droppings you have found a place they frequent often, not just a place to lay up and chew cud.  I have found deer don't just bed in one place, but in different places depending on where they are feeding, time of year, and weather.  NOT TO MENTION HUNTING PRESSURE!!!  It's hard to find bedding areas without going in and pushing the deer out.  You almost have to do it when the deer are up and moving (when you should be hunting).  Start by finding deer trails in known areas where they feed and follow them till you get to some thick "deer" cover.  If the trail is heavily used and has lots of droppings and fresh tracks, sit on that trial close to where they bed or to where they feed.  Sometimes that trail between the two spots isn't very long.  This time of year though, you should focus mainly on food sources.  We might not have a real harsh winter, but the food sources still die out anyway and the deer know that so they bulk up while they can.  Good luck bud!!


----------



## akmrue

Rem270 said:


> Generally it's somewhat of thick cover.  Young pines, thick grown over clear cuts, and thick creek bottoms are great places.  Heck, I have found where they bedded down on top of wide open wooded ridges with flat tops.  I'm sure you know what to look for, but if not, deer will leave flat matted down areas.  Sometimes you can find hair in them too.  If you find clumped up droppings you are right on um.  Deer bed for various reason but the too most common are to chew on cud after feeding and resting.  If you find clumped droppings you have found a place they frequent often, not just a place to lay up and chew cud.  I have found deer don't just bed in one place, but in different places depending on where they are feeding, time of year, and weather.  NOT TO MENTION HUNTING PRESSURE!!!  It's hard to find bedding areas without going in and pushing the deer out.  You almost have to do it when the deer are up and moving (when you should be hunting).  Start by finding deer trails in known areas where they feed and follow them till you get to some thick "deer" cover.  If the trail is heavily used and has lots of droppings and fresh tracks, sit on that trial close to where they bed or to where they feed.  Sometimes that trail between the two spots isn't very long.  This time of year though, you should focus mainly on food sources.  We might not have a real harsh winter, but the food sources still die out anyway and the deer know that so they bulk up while they can.  Good luck bud!!




Thanks. My back is actually to a HUGE thicket with all kinds of trails leading into it. I also have about 5 "medium" rubs around my stand about 50 yards. I am sitting near a white oak acorn tree.  But there are plenty of those around. I am sitting around some 4 foot or so tall bamboo. Not real thick though. There is a bottom to my right about 50 yards wide and then up a little hill to some more bamboo and thick stuff.

Now that I have told you that I will tell you whats been happening. I went to this spot late in the season... around Thanksgiving. First morning I was there I couldn't find my stand until 7:30am just light enough to see. By 8:30 I had a 6 pt and 3 does come in to feed. (First time I have ever heard deer eating acorns) boy was it loud! Needless to say they were on my right side so I would have to shoot off hand. So I tried standing up and turning but I was busted by the "big" doe. So they all scatter. Well I have been back about 4 times and have had no luck. But over the past 4 years. My cousin and I have shot 3 deer and 2 hogs from that location. We never hunted it much. We used it as a back up spot in case our other spot was takin. So IF no one else knows/hunts that spot it gets hunted 5-10 times a year. I have never seen anyone there. But I have hear someone calling. Which means they had to be close.

Does it sound like I am in a good spot? Should I just focus on hunting it hard? 29,000 acers is a lot of hunting area. Most of it is swamp. So I try to stay close to the road. I do 80% of my hunting alone now.


----------



## Rem270

akmrue said:


> Thanks. My back is actually to a HUGE thicket with all kinds of trails leading into it. I also have about 5 "medium" rubs around my stand about 50 yards. I am sitting near a white oak acorn tree.  But there are plenty of those around. I am sitting around some 4 foot or so tall bamboo. Not real thick though. There is a bottom to my right about 50 yards wide and then up a little hill to some more bamboo and thick stuff.
> 
> Now that I have told you that I will tell you whats been happening. I went to this spot late in the season... around Thanksgiving. First morning I was there I couldn't find my stand until 7:30am just light enough to see. By 8:30 I had a 6 pt and 3 does come in to feed. (First time I have ever heard deer eating acorns) boy was it loud! Needless to say they were on my right side so I would have to shoot off hand. So I tried standing up and turning but I was busted by the "big" doe. So they all scatter. Well I have been back about 4 times and have had no luck. But over the past 4 years. My cousin and I have shot 3 deer and 2 hogs from that location. We never hunted it much. We used it as a back up spot in case our other spot was takin. So IF no one else knows/hunts that spot it gets hunted 5-10 times a year. I have never seen anyone there. But I have hear someone calling. Which means they had to be close.
> 
> Does it sound like I am in a good spot? Should I just focus on hunting it hard? 29,000 acers is a lot of hunting area. Most of it is swamp. So I try to stay close to the road. I do 80% of my hunting alone now.



You say most of the land is swamp huh??  What WMA is it by the way??  Tell you what, I shot my buck last year on a creek bottom that branched off the swamp on our club on the ogeechee river.  Sounds like you are in a good spot though.  Take a look at a topo and find a good creek leading into the swamp and scout it.  The deer will use that as a travel route (natural funnel) and browse while they move through.  Find a good oak flat or ridge next to that creek bottom and hunt a tree that affords you a good view of the creek bottom and the area where the deer are feeding on the acorns (if there are any left).  Don't be discouraged that you haven't seen deer in your spot in a while.  There are many factors that could lead to that.  Like I said before, deer will be focusing in on food source before winter, whatever that might be.  As far south as you are they might still be feeding on acorns.  If the WMA you hunt has food plots, try finding one back away from a major road and look for some well used deer trails leading to it.  You won't have to go to far back in the woods on that trail to find where the deer stage before entering the food plot in the evenings.  If you find a good spot with acorns and browse and good droppings all around, that's most likely where the deer are stagging before making their way to the food plots.  Hope this helps.  Good luck.


----------



## akmrue

Alright... I will try that. Thanks Rem!


----------



## Zeus

Does anyone plant any spring plots?  Is the last week in February the best week to plant?  What seems to attract deer the most?  I hunt in Habersham County.  Any suggestions would help.


----------



## amaughon01

*Hunting Regs*

Can anyone tell me the law on legal distance from a residence and property line while deer hunting?


----------



## DonMorris

There isn't anything in the regs about how far from a house or property line. Only roads and bait.

Check out the reg yourself: http://www.georgiawildlife.com/Assets/Documents/Hunting_Regulations/web_version.pdf


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Check local city/county ordinaces....*



amaughon01 said:


> Can anyone tell me the law on legal distance from a residence and property line while deer hunting?



Although this is not covered in the general Georgia Hunting Regulations and Guidelines, _there IS USUALLY A SPECIFIED DISTANCE from buildings and structures limiting discharge of firearms covered by many local city and county ordinances._ 

I would suggest checking with the local city/county law enforcement sheriff (etc.) in the county you are planning on hunting in. If needed do a web search for the local city/county ordinances at their web sites. It might save you a "headache" and subsequent legal issues if you're caught in violation of this ordinance.

There was a discussion on the forum earlier this year when one county attempted to pass an ordinance restricting hunting and discharging firearms within 300 yards of any structure, building or county maintained road in their county. It was subsequently defeated due to large public protest, but demonstrated the 'uncaring logic' of some public officials when getting complaints from non-hunting and anti-hunting members of the community. 
I believe there was also an issue of taxing any 'hunting camp' (even tents) involved in this discussion. Both would have eventually made it impractical to hunt within that county without UNDUE HARRASSMENT from the county.


----------



## GONoob

Is masking your scent really important? I see plenty out and about near homes, lol.


----------



## BIGWALK

*food plots*

I am new to food plots and we have decided to give it a shot this year at our property. I am at a loss as of where to start. First, what kind of seed or mix of seeds should we use. Second, how should we prep the soil for the best growth. Third, what should we do to keep the plot going after initially getting started. Our property is a 90 acre tract with a mix of 8 year old planted pines, mature hardwood stands, and probably five or so acres of open field.


----------



## sman

Not a food plot expert but the first thing I would do is take a soil sample where you want to plant a food plot.  Your local county extension agency can help determine what you need to add to get a good soil content.  If you plant near the pines you will need some lyme.

Secondly I usually make my own mix.  I usually go to a local garden and seed store and get my seeds.  I plant wheat and oats mostly.  To make my plots better I buy a couple pounds of crimson clover and mix these in with my other seeds.  After my plot starts to sprout I fertilize them.  In the past if I didn't apply any fertizlier, you could really tell.  Hardly any deer sign in the plots.  Also for the fun of it, I usually grab a variety of garden seeds and toss them out in the plots.  If they come up great, if not then I am out $2.


----------



## oregonbowhunter

ok i got a huge buck with another buck with a odd looking rack and 4 does and one lil-one. they feed in this big field but right at the edge and everytime i stop to take pics (hide my truck) they will slowly slip back into the woods but never see me and the wind is always perfect, so in order to get this buck bowhunting im not sure what to do! 
Should i put out a salt block? 
camera? 
treestand? 
or should i just wait till bow season and try to sneak in with a stand and wing it?


 the area is one mile by 1/2 mile of thick thick vegetation with a fire break that runs along the field they feed in, the only problem is that the main road that runs by this piece of land is a no hunting allowed ever on the other side!!!! Im so excited and so dang worried that they will not be there during bowhunting season.


----------



## sman

Hopefully he will still be there, I usually try not to start watching my deer until august.  Just can't stand the day to day worrying.  The deer i see in August are there on the opener.  As soon as I know where they are coming in the field, I find their trail and back into the woods about 100 yards.  I have  had success both taking a climber in and hanging a lock on two weeks before.  I prefer the lock on.  Find their trail put the stand up at lunch time well in advance of the hunt.  I take it you are seeing these deer in the afternoon.  Does usually hit the field first then bucks, by being 100 yards off the field you will have plenty of light to shoot before he hits the field and he won't have time to mysteriously figure out your truck is there.  Does this help?

I hunted a soybean field with a buddy of mine 3 years ago.  The deer were all over the field late in the afternoon.  The first time we hunted it I sat on the edge of the field.  I saw 9 different bucks.  I noted where they came into the field at.  This past season he invited me back once more, I went to where they were coming into the field and found their trail.  I followed it 50 yards in and climbed up.  I stuck a doe 45 minutes before dark and a big 8 20 minutes before dark.  I saw about 10 deer that evening and ended up losing the 8 to a beaver pond.  My buddy still has trail cam pictures of the buck.


----------



## RipperIII

Hey guys, new hunter here. I have joined a hunt club recently which allows "private primary areas" I picked an area (based on the suggestion of one of the founders)that is located between two roads leading to two food plots, this area is primarily hardwood bottom area with a creek running the full length and merging into a second creek creating a "v" between gently rising ridges, there is planted pine separating the hdw bottom from the food plots. I have never scouted before, any suggestions as to how to go about scouting this area?


----------



## sman

I would start where the planted pines meet the hardwoods, I love hunting where old meets new.  I would then move to the creeks looking for food sources and any kind of natural funnels.


----------



## RipperIII

Thanks, smanville, should I be concearned about "bumping deer" over the next 3-4 weeks?


----------



## AnesMerc

Great info guys. Keep it coming.


----------



## deerhunter70

diehardawg said:


> Should I still hunt the food plots during the rut?



 Hunt does during the rut. That's where you will find the bucks. So to answer your question if you are seeimg does in the food plots hunt them!!!!


----------



## countsbo

*New Hunting Club*

I just joined a hunting club that my dad is a member of.  What should I be looking for when I scout for deer?  We are putting in 6 food plots to try to attract deer.  We have seen footprints and some old scrapes, but nothing excessive.  It is mostly Pines, with a hardwood bottom and a pretty big swamp.  We have found some old stands, but not sure if we should stay the same places that those stands were.  I think we have decided to put stands on each food plot.  I have a climber, and would like to find a place that no one knows about.  What should I be looking for?


----------



## littlewolf

countsbo said:


> We have found some old stands, but not sure if we should stay the same places that those stands were.  I think we have decided to put stands on each food plot.



Definitely put stands where you can see the plots. But maybe give those old stand locations a hunt or two out of a climber.  I've found old stands on our lease before in what I thought was an unlikely spot. Then I hunted next to them and sure enough..they were there for a good reason.


----------



## BMCS

*Drag rags*



MoeBirds said:


> Question ??
> 
> In your opinion are drag-rags, w/ doe-in-esterous scent, of as much use as we hear ??
> 
> I've never used them simply because I had usually tried to take a course to avoid a buck crossing my trail, much less follow it ?!
> 
> Seems he'd smell you too ?!



2 years ago I hunted a bottom, when I walked out I used the tinks 69 solid and wiped it on every tree coming up the hill, the next morning my dads friend shot a monster 10 pt that I had told him I had seen but couldnt get a shot on, he said the deer smelt every tree on his way up the hill, I had never told him what I had done.
Last year I used Doc's extreme heat on a rag attached to my boot.  I walked past my stand 75 yards and hung it in the tree. I had been in my stand for 5 minutes when a little 6 point came running in nose to the ground clearly on my trail, he walked slowly up to the tree with the rag in it, he pressed his nose right up to the rag and his lip curled up as he took the loudest and deepest breath.  These were the only 2 times I have done it that it actually worked.


----------



## matthew.b.russell2

What's the best way to scent block my clothing?


----------



## gawhitetail

*Imho*

You are going to get several different opininons.

I wash my clothes in Arm and Hammer unscented dye free detergent.  I use the Scent Away dryer sheets in fresh earth scent or line dry.  Then into a plastic bin.

When I go to the woods I use Dead Down Wind.

Also, I use Dead Down Wind bath soap.

Now, my Dad has killed more monster bucks than anyone I know and he says just to go in clean.  Don't smell like a human.  Also, stand placement, approach, and being willing to make the choice not to go into a spot if the wind is wrong.


----------



## letshunt20

what is it


----------



## banana-clip

Has anyone had any luck with "the Can"?


----------



## uga1blake

*Yeah*



outdoorgirl said:


> Here is a question...when deer are bedding, do bucks and does bed together?


Yeah


----------



## uga1blake

Deer


----------



## 4x4

Im hunting in an urban setting(middle of Athens), there is 30 acres of hardwoods and freakin deer is eveywhere. Since bow season opened, Ive seen deer every time Ive went. The only sign I have of a good buck is its tracks. Out of the 40 acres of woods I have permission to hunt only 5 acres of this land(which was all clearcutted early in 2007). What is the best way to get one of these big boys in bow range when the rut comes in? Would a decoy doe and some Tinks do the trick?
Any way to lure him in before the rut?


----------



## old florida gator

Any Thoughts On Scapula Shot On A Deer????????????


----------



## gringo77

I've never hunted with a bow before, but i found what i feel is a good deal on a Bear Truth 2 (30% off).  Is this a good deal and a good first bow?  i do not want to buy something only to find out a few months from now i should have bought something else. And while i know there are other good bows that are less expensive, i like getting the most for my money.  Some advice please...???


----------



## dougburnette

*In north ga. Rocky Mountain in rome ga.*

In north ga. Rocky Mountain state park is a great place for bow hunting and you don't even half to have a management stamp. I have killed atleast 2 deer every year there and could kill more if i wanted to.





mopidman said:


> Hi I am new to Georgia hunting moved here about 7 years ago. People I work with don't hunt, and have not had alot of time to meet anyone that hunts, with raiseing a family and work. My boys are now 14 and 15 and are very interested in learning how to hunt and I am excited about that, but I have noticed there are very few public areas to hunt around here and I don't want to go on private property without permission.I sure would appreciate anyones advise on where to go to get at least 1 deer to keep my sons interested. Thanks again in advance


----------



## droptine20

can some one please tell me where in the world to look for deer beds. i know the deer are comin thru but i cant figure them out, it is pretty much in a swamp,,


----------



## Tiftonite

I hunt at a place in south Georgia. It has a lot of swampy area but also regular woods. We have no food plots. Where should I hunt at the beginning of firearm season?


----------



## pope and young

*Scrapes.*

I have a ? When and how often do Bucks check their scrapes?


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Archery or Gun?*



john m ondrovic said:


> Any Thoughts On Scapula Shot On A Deer????????????



FYI: 
For those who may not know.... the _"SCAPULA"_ is the cartilage like plate that attaches a deer's front legs to the shoulder. This "scapula shot" is commonly referred to as a "Shoulder Shot" on a deer.

Are you talking about using a bow/crossbow or a gun? 

With a gun, it is usually a "high-probability" of 'dropping them where they stand' if you shatter the scapula where it connects to the upper leg bone (it often also catches part of the lungs on a direct 'side-shot"). If hit properly, it will take the front legs out from under them.... also transmits a lot of "hydrostatic shock" to the vital area. Not a very good area to hit on a 'quartering-going away' shot. Deer can run long distances with only THREE LEGS working.  

With a bow/crossbow it can sometimes be a "chancey-shot" depending on the type of broadhead being used, especially on a larger deer with heavier scapula and bones. If the shot is a quartering shot, then the possibility of 'deflection' of the arrow is increased, especially if the upper leg bones are hit. Also, since it is a "higher shot" area, bleeding and 'blood trail' may be reduced significantly. If possible, stick with the "heart-lung" area shot for a "higher probability" of a QUICKER KILL.


----------



## greasemnky20

*Climber advise*

I have always hunted a ground blind or a ladder stand, but this year I am thinking about getting a climbing stand.  The only problem is I am scared to death of falling out of the tree (I have known people who died this way).  Which would be the best one to get, I am 5'10" and 265 so it needs to be heavy duty.  Also what safety measures should be taken to prevent injuries from falling?


----------



## HALOJmpr

there's a lot of places to "look".  I just got back from scouting 175 acres I'm going to hunt this year and when all was said and done the deer were bedding in the most downwind corner of the property, right up against the thickest growth and within 250 yards they had a pond for water and the only real oaks since most is planted pine.  Deer instinct is pretty stable.  I still walked it all to see what I could find with rubs and scrapes but I found about 10 beds all pretty much together.  I set up a granola block and trail cam so I'll let you know what it finds when I go back this weekend.


----------



## Jack Ryan

diehardawg said:


> I have only hunted for 2 years and during that time almost all of my hunting has been done over food plots. I have only taken 2 deer and both of them have been in food plots. This year I am greatly considering moving away from the plots and into the woods. My question is how far away from the plots should I move. I understand that I need to locate and setup on the trails leading to and from the plots. I just need to figure out how deep into the woods I need to go. Do the deer tend to stage just off the plots? One more question: When scouting how can you tell where the deer are bedding? Other than matted grass in open areas I'm not sure what to look for.



Move where the deer are.

It sounds like a "smart" answer but it's really just that simple. If you are seeing deer you want to shoot then don't move at all. If the ones you want have stopped showing up when you can shoot them, you need to move. They have you patterned.

Move past the furthest deer you've seen and use a climber to get as high in the tree as you can stand, so you can see further. If deer you want to kill don't start coming under you and looking to where you were before then double the distance from your original stand.


----------



## Jack Ryan

MoeBirds said:


> Question ??
> 
> In your opinion are drag-rags, w/ doe-in-esterous scent, of as much use as we hear ??
> 
> I've never used them simply because I had usually tried to take a course to avoid a buck crossing my trail, much less follow it ?!
> 
> Seems he'd smell you too ?!



They can be but you must plan your hunt for their use. I don't look for a way to use the latest gadget but I do look for the tool I can use to best take advantage of the place and deer I want to hunt. That's a big difference I don't think a lot of people recognise.

I like to use a drag when I'm in wide open area like a pasture of harvested field. There is just way too much open area and they can choose to go willy nilly any direction they care to. It doesn't take much to get in their head they don't want to go one way or do want to go another.

Use a drag to make that an advantage. Go to the max to make your self scent free prior to use. Wear clean rubber boots. Go extreme to make your drag scent free. I wash tampons out car wash soap. No scents or UV brighteners in that soap and it's cheap. Tampons are easy to use for a drag. Use a film canister to carry scent drags, never apply scent to something you can not seal up when you don't want to use it. Tie the drag to several feet of string to drag and go past the place you want to stop them. Walk in a circle about 4 feet around in the place you want to take a shot and go on past a good way. 

Seal up your scent drag to not give off scent and getting them looking at you and looking your way when you are trying to draw a bow or move a gun.

Carry a little rag of white tee shirt with you in your pocket. If you are in a tree stand leave your pull up rope long enough to reach the ground. When you have your gun up then tie the white cloth to the line and drop it to the ground.

Max out your trick bag with a True Talker grunt call.

Don't use any thing you don't have a  reason to but it one is following the scent drag and hangs up or is getting pulled off by competition get your hand on the string. Give out a bleat if it's a buck and a grunt if it's a doe that's coming. If a doe still doesn't respond and continue then try a fawn bleat and a flash of white near the ground. If she starts to move your way again get ready to shoot. You've made the sale.


----------



## Jack Ryan

bradpatt03 said:


> is it true that when a deer is staring at you stomping his foot that it is releasing a "warning scent" to alert other deer in the area of danger? i have had them do this before and then never blow and return to normal behavior


No. They are trying to make you move so they can figure out what you are.



> if you jump bedded deer right near your stand on the way in, should you still hunt it or find somewhere else?


I would.


> do deer and turkeys get along?


So long as there is some taters or carrots between them.


> do deer listen for sounds of other animals to let them know an area is safe to enter? (ie. would a deer be spooked by the warning chatter of a squirrel??)


They are listening all the time. They will often look up if a squirrel keeps it up but they are just looking around to make sure it's just a squirrel or to see what he is worked up about. If they don't see, smell, or hear any thing else out of the ordinary they will go right back to what they were doing and probably ignore him from then on.

If you think they are on to you because of some thing like that then that's when the trick bag comes in handy. Give them an excuse to ignore the squirrel or even come closer.


> i will list some more up here as they come to me


----------



## Jack Ryan

bradpatt03 said:


> -how far ahead of season should you set a stand up so that deer can get used to it being in the area



If you've really got an educated big one you just have to get...

Use his smarts against him and start hunting him ahead of the season. I've hunt stands in August and hung a shirt and pants in the tree stand. I changed it every time I was in the area to cut wood so he got used to seeing "some one" in the stand that stunk like a human and never shot at him.

LOL, then all of a sudden the "dummy" blew his brains out one day.


----------



## Jack Ryan

PChunter said:


> Question?  What is the best way to make a shooting rail that will work with my lock on, but I can't put any nails or screws in the tree?
> 
> Question?  Has anyone used the codeblue sents? Arer they any better that tinks 69 which is a lot cheaper?



On your way in pick up a  stick with a fork in it. Take it up your tree with you in the stand. With every thing else secure and your hands free, sit where you want to shoot from. Turn the stick fork down so it rests on the stand and break it off above your head or cut it with the saw on your Leatherman.

Now you've got a free shooting stick/rail to use in that spot from then on.


----------



## Jack Ryan

Dana Young said:


> I am going to say no because he uses his scent to define his territory and dominance as well as doe attraction so I think he uses the wind to carry his scent every direction he can.
> But you do make a good point that I have never thought about.



No I don't think so.

I do think the use of his nose comes in to play when they lay down or stop moving. I've noticed they most often face down wind so they can SEE what they can't smell.


----------



## Jack Ryan

Dana Young said:


> I've always believed that deer rely on two senses before they will leave the area. That being said it may be that they are tring to get the scent to figure out what they need to do.



I agree 100% unless they have been hunted heavily. Then I belive the quick learners will spook a lot easier.


----------



## Jack Ryan

Public Land Prowler said:


> I have a tip for bowhunters..something you may want to try if you hunt in an area with live oaks,and palmetto's..like where I hunt.
> 
> Have you ever had a deer browse on acorns,and it's meandering around just out of bow range?
> 
> I  take small rocks the size of acorns,and when I see the deer...just barely toss one out and let it fall into the palmetto's.It sounds like a fresh acorn falling,and the rock won't hold your scent.You can also toss one every few minutes if you want closer to dark when you know the deer are feeding,sometimes it will bring a deer in that you never knew was near by looking for fresh acorns.
> 
> I have used this a couple of times to get a deer to come my way into bow range before.It's awesome to see a deer look up when he hears it,then start browsing your way.Hope this helps.



That is an absolutely awesome idea. Brilliant.

Thank you.


----------



## Jack Ryan

apanavila said:


> Could anyone tell me at what distance would you need to be to use a 20 gauge shotgun to shoot a deer?



I know I'm in the extreme minority here but I say a snuff can. It's about the same as a heart and on the range you should be at LEAST twice as accurate as you are going to be in low light from a tree shooting at a live animal that can move at it's own whim.

If you can hit a tennis ball, snuff can, deer's heart with every shot on the range then you have plenty of room for error when these field challenges arise.

If you like to chase them, a pie plate is good enough.

For my opinion, the distance doesn't change and the accuracty required doesn't change with the weapon. If you can't hit a snuff can with every single shot on the range, that's too far to shoot at a live game animal. But then I hate to chase/track/blood trail wounded animals.


----------



## Jack Ryan

GONoob said:


> Is masking your scent really important? I see plenty out and about near homes, lol.



What is important is that nothing seems out of the ordinary to them.

I've watched deer just stand and chew and watch as group after group walk a trail to the next station on a sporting clays course. Shoot shoot shoot bang bang over and over all day. Every group stinking and sweating in the summer and fall heat, talking, making noise, driving carts, walking, and shooting over and over. The deer never moves, just watches and feeds.

Let one single person step off the trail and he's out of there. Even if they just stop on the trail and look and point if some one happens to notice and he is on full alert.

I've seen it over and over. What they are looking for is something they haven't seen before and percieve as a threat.


----------



## Braz

Wind Direction,

If its not obvious, what is the best way to go about finding it.

Braz,
Never been hunting but will this year.


----------



## bull0ne

Braz said:


> Wind Direction,
> 
> If its not obvious, what is the best way to go about finding it.
> 
> Braz,
> Never been hunting but will this year.



http://www.noaa.gov  has the latest weather forecast, including wind direction and speed.

Past that..............I ALWAYS keep a 12 inch length of white sewing thread on the end of my barrel as a constant wind direction indicator.


----------



## Jack Ryan

Braz said:


> Wind Direction,
> 
> If its not obvious, what is the best way to go about finding it.
> 
> Braz,
> Never been hunting but will this year.



Go to the craft area and get some of that fuzzy yarn in a color you can see easy. Then I tie some to my bow and just pull out a few strands. It really floats on a breeze and you can watch it a long way.

Tonight I just picked up one of those fuzzy seed pods and stuck the stem in my hat. Judging from what I used this evening a couple more pods would give me wind checkers for the rest of the season.


----------



## knotsure

just started hunting a new area in Fl. with bear..
Am I wasting my time were bear travel or eat from feeders?


----------



## Scotty G

For the guys who asked about scents....I've used code blue and tinks with hit or miss results.  I've found a new place for my shttp://www.stonycreekwhitetails.com/cents.  I by no means get paid for this but they are the best that I've found.  They are only available certain times of the year (when does are in estrus) and are shipped with a cold pack to ensure freshness.  I ordered the combo last year and it arrived on sat....at my office.  I didn't get it till Monday and it had warmed up by then.  They sent me a fresh pack free of charge and a hat even though it was no fault of their own.  Great CO and I will be ordering again soon.  Check out their site for a lot of great info.


----------



## elmerspride

*The rut*

With the format of questions being open'd, With the full moon in November bieng the 13th and the full moon in December being the 12th,at best guess, when will the rut be in south Georgia this year?


----------



## Scotty G

greasemnky20 said:


> I have always hunted a ground blind or a ladder stand, but this year I am thinking about getting a climbing stand.  The only problem is I am scared to death of falling out of the tree (I have known people who died this way).  Which would be the best one to get, I am 5'10" and 265 so it needs to be heavy duty.  Also what safety measures should be taken to prevent injuries from falling?



There are alot of stands rated at 300 lbs.  Most come with a saftey harness but those are very uncomfortable.  Check out the HSS or hunter saftey system.  It's a vest and you're safe the whole way up the tree, not just when you get to the top and "tie it off".  The best climbers are all around $300 and if you hunt all day, they are well worth it.


----------



## nickE10mm

Scotty G said:


> There are alot of stands rated at 300 lbs.  Most come with a saftey harness but those are very uncomfortable.  Check out the HSS or hunter saftey system.  It's a vest and you're safe the whole way up the tree, not just when you get to the top and "tie it off".  The best climbers are all around $300 and if you hunt all day, they are well worth it.



I use a Lone Wolf Sit n Climb and its an amazing stand.  I even use the harness that it comes with (a true 5pt harness) and I just wear the harness all day over my hunting clothes... its no bother.  Then, when I start climbing up the tree, I'm safe the whole time.


----------



## Scotty G

*rut*



elmerspride said:


> With the format of questions being open'd, With the full moon in November bieng the 13th and the full moon in December being the 12th,at best guess, when will the rut be in south Georgia this year?



I thought the rut was triggered by the amount of daylight decreasing...shouldn't the question be "how many hours/minutes are in a day when the rut begins".  I'm not sure on this but isn't that why the rut starts earlier the farther north you go??  I know in MI it starts in early nov so I would assume it would be mid to late nov for Georgia??  That's just an assumtion though and you know what they say about assuming.


----------



## hiawassee1

*NGA rut*

Live in the far n/e corner of ga., anybody have any idea when the rut may begin up this way?


----------



## Scotty G

Here you go guys.  http://www.gon.com/article.php?id=87&cid=87  This is a good article on the rut.  It gives a general time of year but it looks like you need to subscribe to the mag to get the actual rut "map" but maybe someone here has the subscription and can tell us.


----------



## elmerspride

*the rut*

I have hunted south Al. N.W. florida and in ga. west of Macon and south of Columbus

The rut in sth Al.is just as n.w. florida in late January to early febuary . I have always used the moon for the rut not the ammount of daylight in a day. For as many of you know sth Ga. tends to rut around thanksgiving or should I say mid november depending on the full moon. I'll ask again,:with the full moon in Nov. being the 13th and the full moon in Dec. being the 12th, when is the rut in south Georgia? Think about this a little before answering the question. The moon justifies the rut not the ammount of daylight in a day. Always hunt the 3/4 moon.


----------



## snook24

Does anyone know if german shepards make good trailing dogs...I want to get into this for fun and to stop loosing deer and about to get one of these dogs?


----------



## buggs

what can a fella do to get rid of 2 big cats in my hunting area i'll be honest i'm kinda afraid of going in the woods before daylight i've seen many tracks 2 different sizes mabey a male and a female i dunno but i do know that there is 2 and they do cross through my propertyany info on big cats would help oh and will they adventualy run my deer out of the country


----------



## Scotty G

elmerspride said:


> I have always used the moon for the rut not the ammount of daylight in a day. For as many of you know sth Ga. tends to rut around thanksgiving or should I say mid november depending on the full moon. *I'll ask again*,:with the full moon in Nov. being the 13th and the full moon in Dec. being the 12th, when is the rut in south Georgia? *Think about this a little before answering the question*. _The moon justifies the rut not the ammount of daylight in a day_. Always hunt the 3/4 moon.



First off, I don't appreciate the "tone" in your reply.  For every ten articles stating the rut is triggered by the moon, I'll give ten more that state it starts with the amount of daylight and the weather.  This is not science but merely speculation and history that we go by.  To say one's wrong without evidence to back that up is foolish and rude.  I personally think you are wrong but I won't be a horses rear about it.  Leave your attitude at the door.  Some people in here are trying to help one another so do us all a favor and LOOK IT UP or FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF.


----------



## Scotty G

Furthermore...
During the time of the study the second full moon after the fall equinox occurred from as early as Oct. 25 to as late as Nov. 22; it occurred most frequently during the last week of October and the second week of November. If the peak breeding moon hypothesis are correct (peak breeding occurs 5-7 days after the full moon or, 5-7 days before the new moon), then peak breeding (over the course of the 8 -year study) should have occurred during the week of Nov. 5; and the peak should have lasted for three weeks. But, it didn't! It occurred during the week of Nov. 12, and it lasted for one week. This graph shows no correlation between peak breeding and any lunar phase. It is conclusive evidence that the moon hypothesis don't hold up


----------



## tbonestep

MoeBirds said:


> I have a question ??...
> 
> Is this, or is this not, one of the best threads ever started in the _Deer Hunting Forum _ ?!




Yes it is


----------



## SLASH1340

How long should a grunt be from a call and how often?


----------



## Chasm

What will the affect be of someone seeding our lease with moth balls?


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*The 'obvious' answer....*



Chasm said:


> What will the affect be of someone seeding our lease with moth balls?



NO MOTHS!


Actually, it may have a 'short term' affect since it will be a NEW, STRANGE SMELL to the deer and they may avoid the area.... or be especially wary when passing through the 'seeded' area. After a few weeks or after a good rain, the affect should diminish some. If it's only in a certain area then someone may have been trying to get the deer to avoid that area and travel through an adjoining area they have stands set up in (????). 
   


Have you had any 'disgruntled' ex-members lately (or 'disputes' between members) or someone who got 'penalized' for violating club/lease rules? If not, you may want to contact DNR Enforcement to report possible "Hunter Harassment Law" violations.... that way you will have more grounds for prosecution if you find someone tresspassing on your lease later - hunting or otherwise. 

Slug-Gunner


----------



## aflake1

I have a question about WMA hunting. Can you hunt any day during firearms season for deer or is it only on specified days? The confusion comes from regs written like this...

Firearms (Buck only & bear - either sex deer last day) Nov. 25-29; check-in

What does this mean? I feel dumb asking but I want to understand the rules to avoid doing something wrong


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*WMA Hunting....*



aflake1 said:


> I have a question about WMA hunting. Can you hunt any day during firearms season for deer or is it only on specified days? The confusion comes from regs written like this...
> 
> Firearms (Buck only & bear - either sex deer last day) Nov. 25-29; check-in
> 
> What does this mean? I feel dumb asking but I want to understand the rules to avoid doing something wrong




_First thing, EACH WMA HAS DIFFERENT HUNTING DATES AND TYPES OF HUNTS._

You will need to go to the back of the 2008-2009 Hunting Regs and look up the different WMA's you wish to hunt for the specified hunts available and what 'restrictions' or dates apply to that hunt. Some have a 'general' hunting period with only 'check-in' required for the initial day you start hunting. Others are 'special hunts' (like the one you give an example of) which are open only during the specified dates given (in your case - starts on Nov 25 and ENDS on Nov 29 with 'check-in' required on the first day you hunt [some allow 'check-in' the day/evening before the first day - call WMA for details]). On the last day, Nov 29, you may take either sex (for deer), but on Nov 25-28 it is 'BUCK ONLY'. If this is a 'special hunt' and you take a deer, it must be checked in at the DNR check point where DNR will weigh and age/measure it.... often, these deer taken DO NOT count against your "Annual Harvest Record" and a 'Special Tag' will be attached to your deer by the DNR personnel on duty there.

_But to answer your original question more specifically, NO you may not hunt on many WMAs during the general open season for deer UNLESS THAT WMA HAS A GENERAL 'OPEN SEASON' PERIOD LISTED IN THE BACK OF THE CURRENT REGS. Additionally be sure you are using the CORRECT WEAPON for the season specified for that WMA as they may be different. _

NOTE:
If you are unsure/unclear of the 'restrictions' for a WMA hunt, call the DNR main HQ or district office for that WMA and talk to a DNR supervisor for clarification of the 'restrictions' that may apply. These phone numbers are listed in your current hunting regs. Write down the name of that person and date/time of your call.

Slug-Gunner


----------



## aflake1

Thanks, I appreciate the response for helping me out. I guess I'll just call the district office and double check everything after I check my regs.


----------



## AUB.270

*fustrated hunter*

Question. Been hunting on a freinds farm. Having trouble seeing deer. have 2 stands in the woods next to a peanut field. have seen alot of tracks on the edge of the field. I guess they were feeding on the peanut leafes. The peanuts have been pulled up now. Should I stay in the woods now that the peanuts are gone or should I move a stand on the edge of the field? May be a stupid question but im not that experienced of a Hunter. Please help. Starting to get fustrated. Havnt seen a deer yet and I know there alot there and have put alot of time and effort into this season. thanks for any advice.


----------



## walton fire

Stay there. but try hunting in the middle of the day.  Usually from dark till 10:30 a.m. then head back about 12:30 or 1:00 p.m. till dark. The longer your their the better chance you will have.


----------



## Scotty G

Came across this today and made me think of Elmer.

"The rut occurs at the same time nationwide.

There is no correlation between weather and rut. Nor is there one with regard to the moon.

Here are the proven facts. Bucks begin to rut and want to mate when Does begin their estrus cycle. 

A doe begins her cycle, and starts putting out pheromones when the days get shorter. A less and less light passes through a Doe's eyes, it sends them into their cycle.

I recall a test from a university many years ago where 3 species of deer, White tail, Black tail, and Mule Deer, were placed in an indoor environment. As the testers controlled how much daylight entered the building, the deer were fooled by getting short days in July. This sent the Doe's into their cycle, and the bucks began to rut.

Also the tests showed how in November, artificial light sustained long days, and there was no rut in October and November.

This is fact. The shorter days of Autumn bring on the Rut, and it is the same time everywhere in the continental US. The Rut begins around the 2nd week of November, and runs until the 1st week in December. Its Peak is around the 3rd and 4th week in November.

Good Luck and Happy Hunting."


----------



## Buckhunter

1) If a buck busts you climbing a tree how long should you avoid that area/tree?

2) If said deer busts you around his scrapes and rubs will he continue or abandon and create more?

3) what is the lowest power yet effective binoculars  you need if your furthest shot will be 100 yds?

4) Do young white oaks drop their acorns at the same time as mature ones?


----------



## Scotty G

Don't want to see this thread die like it has so here are some tips, regarding rubs, I found a while back that work VERY well.

When I was younger I was told rub lines and scrape lines are the place to be when bow hunting. I'll leave the scrapes to another forum member and I'll talk about rub lines. Years went by and I killed a few bucks hunting rub lines. However, as time went by I learned that even if I was hunting a rub line that was full of 10 inch tree's rubbed to shreads, I wasn't seeing the big buck that made those rubs. Instead, I'd end up seeing smaller bucks that happened to use the same area as a travel route. This led me to really research these rubs to find a better way of reading them and apply what I learn to possition my self for a shot at the monster that made the rubs to bigin with. I found that most of these huge rub's were actually "Sign Post" rubs that were generally made at night. They usually showed up in heavy travel areas for two reasons. One, to mark this mature bucks property which let other bucks know that if you enter this area, you're entering at your own risk and may very well get your tail kicked. Secondly, it was a way to let the does know that this is where they want to come to meet the biggest baddest breeder in town. Countless times while hunting over these "sign post" rubs, I watched does come up to these rubs and smell, lick, and even rub their heads against these rubbed up trees.

So just seeing these big rubs in the woods doesn't mean you should plant a stand right next to that rub. What I do is "carefully" scout the area so that I don't push this buck out of his core area, because you'll need to gather some additional information before you can out smart him. I use a map of the area I am hunting and I mark up the map with these sign post rubs. Ten out of ten times, I find a pattern that tells me where this buck is spending most of his daytime hours. They seem to mark the outter edges of where they spend alot of time. Almost creating an "invisible fense" around this "core" area. Mark up your map with these rubs and draw lines between the rubs and you will find a triangle 6 out of 10 times. Why... I honestly don't know? It may be just coincidenses? But regardless of the shape, you will find a core area in the middle of this fense of rubs. 

Hone your attention to these areas and locate prime bedding areas, their location to food and water, where doe bedding areas are outside the core area. Once you mark these locations, STAY out of the bedding areas in the core area early in the season. The more you spread your sent around that place, the less likely your going to slip an arrow between his ribs. Instead, hunt wisely. Early in the year just after these rubs show up, find key areas within this core area that offer lots of mast browse between the bedding area and the farm fields. White oak flats within this area can be lethal to mature bucks that haven't felt much hunting pressure. As the pre-rut comes into play in your area, start setting up between the area you believe he is bedding in, and doe bedding areas outside his core area. The need to breed is starting to focus his attention on checking his does. Setting up between these areas will be your best chance to intercept him. Once the rut comes in... All bets are off!LOL, When the chacing faze has started, I get right into his bed room well before day break and wait for him to slip in to take a snooze. I hunt this time of year, from before sun up until dark. If the wind isn't right, I'll abandon his bedroom and set up in the does bedding area. But quite honestly, when the rut heats up, he can be anywhere!


----------



## Scotty G

More...
Maybe I was a lucky study but early on I found out that perching myself over a food source and waiting on a mature buck was a long game that ended up with me impatiently shooting a doe or a lesserbuck more often than not. Truth is , 19 days out of 20 throughout the majority of the season that mature deer isnt available to the food source hunter.

I lucked up on a buck in his bedding area and after two blown attempts finally nailed his butt while laying in his bed. Short of a few breif minutes in the am and the same in the pm that buck was in that hole during the remainder of daylight hours.Not as persistant about security does and younger deer tend to linger longer and provide more daytime opportunities , but none the less when you add the minutes up you'll find that 90 % of their time during daylight is spent in the thick.

Moving into the thickets to hunt immediately poses a slew of problems. One your effective viewing area is greatly reduced. Two you most definately have closed the distance gap by hundreds of yards and this means close encounter hunting.Three you cant just amble in anytime , you have to beat the deer there or have an approach that gets you in without being heard seen or smelled.All these things add up to one thing, you have to be a better woodsman . 

Reading sign and understanding daytime to nightime trails entry and exits, swirling winds, breeding stages and feeding stages , doe trails / buck trails , primary and secondary trails , escape paths and travel paths and why all of these are used on any particular day.Next thing a hunter has to swallow is your deer sightings are going to decrease dramatically. No longer are you in the great wide open where every white ear and tail can be seen. More often than not its a flick of an ear and crack of a twig or a slinking splotch of grey is all you get.Ive gone days without seeing a whole deer or even having the slightest chance for a shot ,yet knew without question several dozen had been closer than 50 yards. But the bonus is coming right around the bend.

When you hunt in a deers living area on that day that they leave on your target trail system, you see the whole darn bunch of them. Big small buck and doe, all at ease in their lowest sense of alertness. This is where they feel comfortable and make mistakes day in and day out that cost can them their lives . I know big bucks that I would bet a grand will never be killed outside of the rut by a stand hunter anywhere but in the thickets. Simply put when they do leave their security they stay on such 
high alert and so tight to cover you wont see em and these opportunities a very far and few between.

Just look around at the local hunters and the truth is easy to see. Theres a half dozen guys that killed a big one this season and indeed it was the buck of a liferime or decade at the very least. They got lucky and witnessed a rare mistake by an older deer. Its no wonder why the rut gets so much publicity and anticipation , its the only time during the seaon your likely to see an older buck move from his security and make a mistake. Theres just to many non rut days in the season to bank all my effort and patience on that.

But, look around again and take note of the men that kill big mature bucks year in year out, these hunters usually have learned as I have to hunt mature bucks where they live 90 % of the time not 10 % of the time. They have realized that in order to even get a chance you have to get to where hes comfortable and likely to show himself.Short of a very few folks I know who have tremndous mature herd to hunt on very quiet private land most all the regular big buck killers are hunting the thick.

All this however requires tremendous dedication , heightened woods awareness and preparedness ,superb scouting, perfection in wind reading ,and patience of a snail . The payoffs are big and the hunts exciting. It was hunting this way that also rekindled my bowhunting spirit. My buddies said heck John your always hunting where you cant shoot 30 yards anyhow what do you need a rifle for? The really great part for me is while 80 percent of the hunters I know are waiting for the chance to even get a glimpse of a mature buck in the great wide open, I have seen him very close a half dozen times and just havent had the right shot yet. 

My tip in a nutshell .... hunt where the deer live 90 % of their lives hunt the thickets.


----------



## Scent Free

Scotty G said:


> More...
> Maybe I was a lucky study but early on I found out that perching myself over a food source and waiting on a mature buck was a long game that ended up with me impatiently shooting a doe or a lesserbuck more often than not. Truth is , 19 days out of 20 throughout the majority of the season that mature deer isnt available to the food source hunter.
> 
> I lucked up on a buck in his bedding area and after two blown attempts finally nailed his butt while laying in his bed. Short of a few breif minutes in the am and the same in the pm that buck was in that hole during the remainder of daylight hours.Not as persistant about security does and younger deer tend to linger longer and provide more daytime opportunities , but none the less when you add the minutes up you'll find that 90 % of their time during daylight is spent in the thick.
> 
> Moving into the thickets to hunt immediately poses a slew of problems. One your effective viewing area is greatly reduced. Two you most definately have closed the distance gap by hundreds of yards and this means close encounter hunting.Three you cant just amble in anytime , you have to beat the deer there or have an approach that gets you in without being heard seen or smelled.All these things add up to one thing, you have to be a better woodsman .
> 
> Reading sign and understanding daytime to nightime trails entry and exits, swirling winds, breeding stages and feeding stages , doe trails / buck trails , primary and secondary trails , escape paths and travel paths and why all of these are used on any particular day.Next thing a hunter has to swallow is your deer sightings are going to decrease dramatically. No longer are you in the great wide open where every white ear and tail can be seen. More often than not its a flick of an ear and crack of a twig or a slinking splotch of grey is all you get.Ive gone days without seeing a whole deer or even having the slightest chance for a shot ,yet knew without question several dozen had been closer than 50 yards. But the bonus is coming right around the bend.
> 
> When you hunt in a deers living area on that day that they leave on your target trail system, you see the whole darn bunch of them. Big small buck and doe, all at ease in their lowest sense of alertness. This is where they feel comfortable and make mistakes day in and day out that cost can them their lives . I know big bucks that I would bet a grand will never be killed outside of the rut by a stand hunter anywhere but in the thickets. Simply put when they do leave their security they stay on such
> high alert and so tight to cover you wont see em and these opportunities a very far and few between.
> 
> Just look around at the local hunters and the truth is easy to see. Theres a half dozen guys that killed a big one this season and indeed it was the buck of a liferime or decade at the very least. They got lucky and witnessed a rare mistake by an older deer. Its no wonder why the rut gets so much publicity and anticipation , its the only time during the seaon your likely to see an older buck move from his security and make a mistake. Theres just to many non rut days in the season to bank all my effort and patience on that.
> 
> But, look around again and take note of the men that kill big mature bucks year in year out, these hunters usually have learned as I have to hunt mature bucks where they live 90 % of the time not 10 % of the time. They have realized that in order to even get a chance you have to get to where hes comfortable and likely to show himself.Short of a very few folks I know who have tremndous mature herd to hunt on very quiet private land most all the regular big buck killers are hunting the thick.
> 
> All this however requires tremendous dedication , heightened woods awareness and preparedness ,superb scouting, perfection in wind reading ,and patience of a snail . The payoffs are big and the hunts exciting. It was hunting this way that also rekindled my bowhunting spirit. My buddies said heck John your always hunting where you cant shoot 30 yards anyhow what do you need a rifle for? The really great part for me is while 80 percent of the hunters I know are waiting for the chance to even get a glimpse of a mature buck in the great wide open, I have seen him very close a half dozen times and just havent had the right shot yet.
> 
> My tip in a nutshell .... hunt where the deer live 90 % of their lives hunt the thickets.



Well said


----------



## Scent Free

Scotty G said:


> Came across this today and made me think of Elmer.
> 
> "The rut occurs at the same time nationwide.
> 
> There is no correlation between weather and rut. Nor is there one with regard to the moon.
> 
> Here are the proven facts. Bucks begin to rut and want to mate when Does begin their estrus cycle.
> 
> A doe begins her cycle, and starts putting out pheromones when the days get shorter. A less and less light passes through a Doe's eyes, it sends them into their cycle.
> 
> I recall a test from a university many years ago where 3 species of deer, White tail, Black tail, and Mule Deer, were placed in an indoor environment. As the testers controlled how much daylight entered the building, the deer were fooled by getting short days in July. This sent the Doe's into their cycle, and the bucks began to rut.
> 
> Also the tests showed how in November, artificial light sustained long days, and there was no rut in October and November.
> 
> This is fact. The shorter days of Autumn bring on the Rut, and it is the same time everywhere in the continental US. The Rut begins around the 2nd week of November, and runs until the 1st week in December. Its Peak is around the 3rd and 4th week in November.
> 
> Good Luck and Happy Hunting."



I'm going to have to disagree.  The rut in Alabama is almost 6 to 7 weeks later than in Ga.  I have never had it explained to me in a way I understood why. But that is a fact.


----------



## tnix

Does any one auctually see deer in the rain ?


----------



## BowtechRedneck

*The rut*

Usually after the first good frost in the winter I come home for work everyday waiting impatently till the girlfriend starts having mood swings and cramps then I run out the door heading right to my stand  This time in Central Ga usually falls about mid-late Nov


----------



## BowtechRedneck

*Does any one auctually see deer in the rain ?*



tnix said:


> Does any one auctually see deer in the rain ?


 I have set in my bowstand in light rain all day and the rain seemed not to effect the movement of the deer but they did seem more alert and cautious.I believe if it wasnt for the rut we wouldnt even be able to hunt the darn smart son of a guns.Once I watched three does moving in close to my stand.the one leading would stop and watch while the other two would advance eating acorns then after they walked every 10-15 yards one of the two would stop and watch while the does in the back caught up and swaped watch again each having there turn they did this the whole time untill they where out of site.I was shocked at what I was seeing I totally forgot that I was there to shoot one but just sit there instead in astonishment just injoying what I had just witnessed and thanking god for such beautiful creations while Praying that some big stud muffen was hot on there trail  I can Honestly say I didnt bring home the trophy that day but it turned out to be one of my best hunts I ever had.Becoming a bowhunter has made me smarter better and most of all patient If you can still pull a bow back I reconmend giving it a try.We all know an 8 year old can shot a deer 250 yards off


----------



## cyoung03

Okay, I have a question... What's the difference in hunting over a natural food plot than hunting over a corn feeder?


----------



## Buckhunter

cyoung03 said:


> Okay, I have a question... What's the difference in hunting over a natural food plot than hunting over a corn feeder?



Legality

Seriously though this topic has been beaten to death. Search the deer hunting forum and you will find all the arguements. Not trying to be whatever but I think this thread is for tips and such, and not for philisophical debates.


----------



## hiawassee1

This is my first year hunting, have been blessed to harvest a nice 6 pointer, but my question is : Rattling, is that good for deer in visible sight, or will it pull them out of the woods within distance, also is it more productive during the rut?


----------



## megabuck

During the rut I like to hunt where I can see along ways. Never know where and when ole mossy horns will step out.


----------



## Scotty G

hiawassee1 said:


> This is my first year hunting, have been blessed to harvest a nice 6 pointer, but my question is : Rattling, is that good for deer in visible sight, or will it pull them out of the woods within distance, also is it more productive during the rut?



You shouldn't rattle if you can see the deer.  It's really to bring them from affar.  I don't rattle during the rut but I suppose you could.  I prefer drags and scent wicks w/ estrus during the rut.


----------



## Zeus

When sitting in the woods, do you see or hear deer first?


----------



## n4rj

Question:  If a Deer comes to your foot Trail and sniffs it out, how does he know  which way you were walking to in contrast to the way you came from?  Or, a Bloodhound?


----------



## Buckhunter

n4rj said:


> Question:  If a Deer comes to your foot Trail and sniffs it out, how does he know  which way you were walking to in contrast to the way you came from?  Or, a Bloodhound?



Just assuming but my guess would be that the scent would be getting stronger or weaker according to the direction


----------



## Scotty G

Buckhunter said:


> Just assuming but my guess would be that the scent would be getting stronger or weaker according to the direction



Exactly

Zues...It depends.  Deer are sneaky.  If it's fall w/ a lot of leaves or crunchy snow, you should hear them first but a lot of the times they sneak up on you.  Good rule of thumb is if you can get to your stand quietly...so can the deer.

On a off note...I like to take a small rake and make a path to my stand so I can walk in quietly.  Good Luck


----------



## JoeyG

Zeus said:


> When sitting in the woods, do you see or hear deer first?



Of all the big bucks I have had encounters with, I have never heard them coming but only seen them tring to sneak by me. younger bucks and does I hear coming sometimes but the big boys I never hear only see and sometimes I wont even shoot because there sneaking so good I will only see glimpses fo them.


----------



## Zeus

Makes sense.  I read on my blackberry alot and the only deer I see are the ones that I hear first.  I think maybe big boy has slipped by without detection.  I will be more aware and see if I can see em before I hear em.


----------



## Zeus

How do you stay warm when hunting?  I'm going in the morning and the temp will be 25 with a 10mph wind.  I want to stay on the stand all day, but usually get cold and end up walking out to warm up a bit.


----------



## Jcon87

Do bucks typically make rubs at night or does it just depened...? And I have an older viper climber can I buy replacement cables the rubber has warn off...?And last where can I find a solid safety harness that will protect me from a fall on the way up or down thanks alot....


----------



## Jcon87

Scotty g you answered my question thanks


----------



## TJFitz2009

*whats up with the deer now??*

When it gets to a time like now in Georgia kinda the post-rut, food sources are good to hunt, but im not seeing the deer i used to see and at the times. does the rut have an effect on the times they come out now...i see more deer at night now than i do in the morning and evening hunts i go on. Whats going on with the deer right now and how could i get one in bow range.??? 

thanks, 

TJ


----------



## Bow Hunter

deer know where the natural food plots already are they have to find the feeders.


----------



## Jcon87

What do you guys think about hunting in the rain......? Such as today


----------



## oldman 45

Primary rut happens around Thanksgiving, can we assume that those that did not take and the yearlings come in or back in in 30 days?


----------



## Crazyhorse

I have a question.  I know there is a big market with the scent blockers and cover scents, but a few of my friends have told me that most of the deer they've killed have been while smoking a cigarette, including some big bucks.  Does smoking in the stand affect the deer in any way or is it a natural smell that doesn't really bother them?


----------



## oldman 45

I doubt that the smell is going to hurt, since the whole world smokes they should be used to it by now, on the pocket of rocks post, Icarry rocks to run off the turkey as with bad ears, these critters hamper my hearing more, and a rock bounced off their body really puts them in the wind.


----------



## Nastytater

Thanks guys,these questions and answers are really coming in handy for the new partner I'll be bringing into the woods this next following season.  Also,I'd like to point out that alot of the hunters on here are giving very good advice,but one of the key things to remember are the kids...Most of the questions they'll ask are "Whats the rut or Whats a scrape?"    "Do I really have to take a Bath every time before I go and why?"
       Yes it's true to answer some of the most asked questions that you and me would already be keened on but what about if they've never been around all the slang? Then what,they won't even know what the RUT or Scrape or Rubs are....Please simple questions and answers please.And I'll try to do my part by answering some of these as well.  
        A rub is where a Whitetail Buck rubs the Velvet skin of his antlers every year onto a tree..Usually he'll scrape the bark right off of the tree and it will appear to be shreaded....


----------



## Nastytater

I'd have to say that I'm a smoker and that when i was younger and didn't smoke,I saw alot more deer in the woods...also keep in mind that you don't have as much movement if you don't smoke either...Your not putting the cig to your face as much and the smell from a cigerette is not a natural smell in the woods.They might have just lucked up with the wind direction...


----------



## miles58

Jack Ryan said:


> What is important is that nothing seems out of the ordinary to them.
> 
> I've watched deer just stand and chew and watch as group after group walk a trail to the next station on a sporting clays course. Shoot shoot shoot bang bang over and over all day. Every group stinking and sweating in the summer and fall heat, talking, making noise, driving carts, walking, and shooting over and over. The deer never moves, just watches and feeds.
> 
> Let one single person step off the trail and he's out of there. Even if they just stop on the trail and look and point if some one happens to notice and he is on full alert.
> 
> I've seen it over and over. What they are looking for is something they haven't seen before and percieve as a threat.



Exactly!

Where I hunt they get used to seeing ATVs moving by  them all the time.  I swear to god I could make a cardboard cutout, paint it like an ATV, record the engine noise, and then play the noise while you walked the cutout right up to them and stuck a gun barrel in their ear.  

The deer don't worry about us hunting grouse in amongst them.  They lay in their beds until you get too close.  They will let you walk walk within a few feet if you seem not to notice them.  They bed down to chew their cud in the evening within 100 feet of the cabin and don't move unless you zero in on them.  If they think you don't notice them not smell, not noise, not movement will bother them.

If you are in a place where they don't usually find a person they may snort at you and stomp at you but if you turn away they are about as likely to follow you as anything.  Having had the opportunity to watch them interact, a deer snorting at something will alert all deer within earshot.  It won't necessarily make even a close deer move though.  I have had a buck snorting at my ATV, and another deer thirty feet from him that couldn't see the ATV just kept focused on the buck.  Usually deer more than 100 yards from the snorter will pay attention but not abandon what they are doing.

Their whole existence depends on picking out the abnormal.  That means food too.  Freshly cut timber/brush or freshly turned earth is just a magnet.  Not all change in their world is bad change.  Provide sound with the automatic spreading of corn from a feeder and the deer will soon learn that the sound means food.  Take the feeder away and play the sound and the deer will come in looking for the food.  Makes no matter if you play Dixie every time the feeder turns on or play dog barks.


----------



## miles58

Bigboy33 said:


> I am a new hunter looking to buy a good deer rifle that I can use forever.  I understand 30-06 is the most popular (and for obvious reasons).  I've also been told that a .270 is much better because it will ensure that the deer won't run away after being shot because the bullet stays inside the deer more than a 30-06 bullet.  However, it is my understanding that a 30-06 goes through a deer and leaves a much bigger exit wound than a .270, so it is much easier to find blood and track the deer if it runs.  Does any experienced hunter have some insight for me???   Thanks!



A 30-06, a 35 Whelen, a 270 Winchester, and a 25-06 Remington all use the same case.  Think of the case as the engine that drives the bullet.  That makes all of them pretty much a horse apiece when it comes to energy because you can't get more out than you can put in.

The bore diameter make for pressure differences between them.  A 150 grain bullet is mid range for a 30-06,  It's a heavy bullet for a 270 and it's beyond the capability of the 25-06 and below the range of the 35 Whelen.

In days gone by you needed that weight for thump and penetration.  Today we have several companies making all copper bullets which don't shed weight when the hit and penetrate all the way through.  The also expand well and are capable of massive tissue damage.  A 130 grain 270 bullet can well outperform a bullet weighing twice as much.

My loads with 130 grain copper bullets in 2008 accounted for eight deer.  all one shot kills, none went more than a few feet.  When you compare bullets, calibers and guns you need to take a lot into consideration.  Any cartridge based on the 30-06 case will be enough gun to use for the rest of your life.  Any one of the four will take any animal that you will find in North America, although if you are going to shoot a griz or polar bear I would stick with the '06 and Whelen.  Or better yet look to just a tad bigger.

Deer/elk/moose will fall down dead from any one of them.  If you need more range and will be hunting mostly deer then 25-06 and 270 are plenty of gun out to 400 yards especially for down south deer.

If you're going to buy one you want to be good for life buy a first quality gun and put a decent piece of glass on top.  Skimp on either and you'll be selling one or the other or both.  I personally think you need to spend at least as much on glass as you do on gun.


----------



## GONoob

Question: Hunters will spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars masking themselves to avoid being seen or smelt. At my house I can literally walk up to a deer within 30ft. Just tonight after I nearly ran one over in my driveway, I turn the car off slammed my door, and walked towards it. They didn't even flinch. 

What gives?


----------



## irocz2u

i  usly  hunt  the  north ga montiens  n  my  favert spots  are  were  they  have  ridge  trails  more  then  one  on  the  side  of the  montien  have  some  nice  120+ buckes   chaseing  does  there  or  go  to a old  stand  n  use  my climber  30  yards away


----------



## Sting'em!

What lengths do you guys go to for scent control while hunting and/or scouting during the season?  I realize you want to always keep the wind in your favor, but beoynd that, do you use rubber boots?  use a cover scent?  special soap/detergent?

Seems like all you can really hope to do is cover your scent from walking because if a deer approaches upwind,it is going so smell you regardless of how much cover scent or whatever you have on right?


----------



## Sting'em!

How high up does your deerstand need to be?  Is a 15 ft. ladder stand  high enough?  How high do you need to go to take wind/scent out of the factor?


----------



## buckslayjay

marathon said:


> Been thinking about something for a while. I know there are a lot of young or inexperienced hunters out there that are wanting to learn as much as they can before hitting the woods this fall. What I propose is we have a Q&A thread where any and all can ask questions or even give tips about deer hunting. Heck I've been hunting since I was about 10 yrs. old and there are still a lot of things I don't know. I'll start it off by asking the first question: What is the age ratio in years comparing deer to humans?



its hard to say because a deer in the wild usualy lives about 5 or 6 years if he dont get shot, but in captivity i think the average is 8 or 9. so as far as wild deer go i would say a month is like a year


----------



## buckslayjay

Sting'em! said:


> How high up does your deerstand need to be?  Is a 15 ft. ladder stand  high enough?  How high do you need to go to take wind/scent out of the factor?



highth can be a trcky thing, depending on the spot, a ground blind could be best or you may need to be 30 feet in a tree. but on average 15 feet is plenty. its hard to avoid the wind with highth because you never know for sure what the wind is going to do, if there is a swirl it doesnt matter how high you are, my advice is scent free laundry detergent, shampoo, soap and scent killer spray, but if you can afford scentlok clothing, theres nothing better. but, thats just my oppinion, good luck


----------



## buckslayjay

GONoob said:


> Question: Hunters will spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars masking themselves to avoid being seen or smelt. At my house I can literally walk up to a deer within 30ft. Just tonight after I nearly ran one over in my driveway, I turn the car off slammed my door, and walked towards it. They didn't even flinch.
> 
> What gives?



deer are very intelligent, somtimes they know when someone means to harm them or not. i was in a club once where deer would come within 10 yards of a campfire at night, its like they knew we couldent touch them after dark


----------



## buckslayjay

snook24 said:


> Does anyone know if german shepards make good trailing dogs...I want to get into this for fun and to stop loosing deer and about to get one of these dogs?



i knew a guy who had a german shepperd for a coon dog, he was a great coon god, but the problem was when he would shoot the coon the dog would tear it to shreds


----------



## bassmaster71

*the expensive code*



GaBowman21 said:


> What particular brand or type of deer scents does everyone use and when do you find to be the best time to use them.
> I have used Tinks 69 for a long time and it has proven to be quite effective during the pre-rut, rut and post-rut stages.
> I have also used code blue, but with little success b/c I have only used it for one season.
> Has anyone used the expensive code blue that is like $30.00 a bottle? Had any success with it?


yes i used it last year and had a deer come in from about 300 yrds or morethe code blue standing doe estrus is good but i have something better let me know if you want to know what it is


----------



## COLDBORE

when does the rut start in ga


----------



## 1killshot

the only answer is WIND!!  if the wind is not in your favor-the rest doesnt matter anyway!! once a hunter knows this,the rest is easy. you can have all the knowledge in the world,but if you dont use commen sense-the time is wasted!  wind is the reason for 2 stands,wind is the reason a deer ages,wind is the reason you didnt see a thing,wind is the reason you killed that big buck.  the rest is a need to know thing,but wont put a big buck on the ground!  great idea for the kids!!


----------



## mrbrent

It looks like the DNR has really cut back on available hunting dates on th WMA's all over Georgia for 2009-2010.
It's starting to look like the best thing to do is just hit the Chatahoochee National Forest area for the entire season


----------



## Kevo35

*food sources*

Other then acorns, persimmons, muscidines, or a nice clover foodplot what other food sources do deer feed on during september and october.


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken

Without a rifled barrel, what is the best ammo to use in a shotgun for deer hunting?

Background: Turkey is my passion but I'm looking for a gun to do it all.  I know rifles are best for deer but $ is an option and a rifle is not on my horizon at all.


----------



## ga_game_hunter

GONoob said:


> Question: Hunters will spend hundreds if not thousands of dollars masking themselves to avoid being seen or smelt. At my house I can literally walk up to a deer within 30ft. Just tonight after I nearly ran one over in my driveway, I turn the car off slammed my door, and walked towards it. They didn't even flinch.
> 
> What gives?



That deer knows  he doesnt have to worry about being shot.  Start firing off a couple of rounds of ammo around your house and then see if you have deer coming around.


----------



## dpoole

kevo35  browse


----------



## DonMorris

> Without a rifled barrel, what is the best ammo to use in a shotgun for deer hunting?
> 
> Background: Turkey is my passion but I'm looking for a gun to do it all. I know rifles are best for deer but $ is an option and a rifle is not on my horizon at all.



I have a 12 gauge deer / turkey combo shotty made by winchester with mossy oak camo. The thing is really nice. It has a scope mount (which I use with 4x turkey scope) built right into the receiver. That's unusual for a shotty but they built the thing from the ground up for deer & turkey. 

It came with two chokes. One is baffled, tight (full) choke for (turkey) shot. The other is rifled choke for sabot slugs.

I use Remington Premier® Copper Solidâ„¢ Sabot  Slugs for deer hunting. They make a nice hole in deer. They will drop about 3" at 100 yards. That's not bad at all for a slug. It's the rifled sabot choke that gives you that accuracy. Check out this link for more info on the ammo: http://www.remington.com/products/ammunition/ballistics/shotshell_slug_loads.asp

They don't make my model gun any longer but I think other manufacturers do. The sabot choke is what makes it work for deer hunting. To hunt turkey all I do is change the choke. It's a very nice combo shotty. By the way, I use my rifle most of the time for deer these days but one thing I like better about my shotgun is it is about 3 pounds lighter than my rifle. Also, the barrel is coated with camo so it doesn't rust in the rain.


----------



## DonMorris

Kevo35 said:


> Other then acorns, persimmons, muscidines, or a nice clover foodplot what other food sources do deer feed on during september and october.


 
Chicory, alfalfa, peas


----------



## GANoles09

What time would you get to your spot? I was told by 4 am and my spot requires me to use an atv or my truck? Will  I scare my buck or better  off a long walk to my spot? thanks


----------



## zach puckett

roger raglin videos teached me and i know more than the average hunter so give him a try at rogerraglin.com


----------



## ALPHAMAX

PChunter said:


> First question: Since a deer's life span is typicaly 8 years in a non-predator enviroment and a man's is 73 then a buck deer's ratio in man years would be 9.125, so if a buck deer is 3yrs old then he equates to 27.375 man years.
> Second question: bucks and does do bed together twice a year once during the actual concemation phase of the rut and again young bucks can be found bedded near does just about anytime of the year.
> Third question: Two stands to hunt from?  Well, that all depends on the land you are hunting.  If there is only one food source and one main bedding area then its not neccesary to have have two stands. But, like in most cases there are numerous and the more stands the better.  The wind, weather and season change all effect what stand to hunt. It's nice to have a stand to catch the deer returning to the bedding area and then have one leaving it in the evening.  If you can find outthe routes there using then you are one up on the deer.  A lot of the time it's really just one big circle that they get into a sequence of going.
> Well, just my opinion.



good one pchunter! alphamax


----------



## ALPHAMAX

GANoles09 said:


> What time would you get to your spot? I was told by 4 am and my spot requires me to use an atv or my truck? Will  I scare my buck or better  off a long walk to my spot? thanks



5:30 & walk
good luck, alphamax


----------



## BOOMHOWSER

I have set up a perm. stand in a pretty thick pine bottom. I have a rub line 50-60 yards in front of me, with a trail into thick cover, and an old scrape 50 yards to my left. There are several trails leaving the thick cover heading into the rub line. Also a creek close to the rub line. I have seen fresh droppings in the last 2 weeks.
Am I too close?????


----------



## chaddlee1978

Can a person hunt with a bow for deer during the whole deer season or is there certain times when he can't hunt with a bow during deer season?


----------



## squirrelhunter912

I have a question when trying to mask up scent whats best to use dominant buck urine or doe in heat estrus


----------



## Slug-Gunner

squirrelhunter912 said:


> I have a question when trying to mask up scent whats best to use dominant buck urine or doe in heat estrus




I DON'T RECOMMEND using EITHER as a 'masking scent', especially on your personal clothing. If a buck comes in to check the scent out, HE'LL BE LOOKING AT THE DIRECTION he thinks the scent is coming from.... THIS MEANS DIRECTLY AT YOU.

Use scent tabs and put them a minimum of 25-40 yards away from you near a travel route near your stand. Try to place them in a manner & direction that they will present a 'broad-side' shot when checking them out. BUCKS will often  circle around a 'dominant buck' scent to try to visually check out the competition before charging in - they learn quickly NOT to challenge a buck much larger than them.

If you're DOWNWIND of your scent tab, then they will most likely approach FROM BEHIND YOU. Being off to one side of it is preferred.


----------



## squirrelhunter912

oh thanks so if you put out a dominant  buck scent will that repel a doe


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Read Instructions!!!!*



squirrelhunter912 said:


> oh thanks so if you put out a dominant  buck scent will that repel a doe
> *Answer:  No, unless IMPROPERLY USED!*



First, only the deer themselves can determine WHICH ONE is the "Dominant Buck".... the rest is all ADVERTISING HYPE. This type of scent is mainly designed for use in "mock scrapes" (properly made) to either bring out 'territorial dominance' competitive instincts in bucks, or to possibly attract does who are entering 'estrus' to urinate in the 'mock scrape' which may attract other bucks to follow her 'scent trail' in pursuit of her.

Using scents and attractants can get complicated and if used improperly CAN HAVE THE EXACT OPPOSITE EFFECT DESIRED. Many hunters have the idea that "More is better." and over-scent an area (which is NOT NATURAL to deer) and it makes them 'spooky' of the area.  There is a lot of 'luck' involved in using it since if the deer DO NOT PASS WITHIN 'SCENT RANGE' OF IT, it is useless and wasted effort. 

Using attractants and cover scents is an 'art' (if you want to increase your chances). I suggest using a 'Google Search' to find more info on it. Some scent mfg offer free brochures on their products which go into extreme detail in USING THEM PROPERLY. The 'trick' is in using the 
RIGHT AMOUNT & TYPE SCENT (AT APPROPRIATE TIME of season) and PLACING THEM PROPERLY for them to be MOST EFFECTIVE. 

They are NOT "MAGIC" and _only an aid_, IF CONDITIONS ARE RIGHT!

Hope this helps.


----------



## squirrelhunter912

thanks that helps a lot


----------



## TLM4590

*Deer Daily Activity*

Ive looked online but with no good results, but could you answer this. What does a deer do throughout the day and when does he/she do it? When do they eat, when do they sleep, when do they go to water sources... stuff like that.


----------



## zekeknob

One good thread!  I live VT just to start we can't shoot lots of does, and if we are finding even near a fetus in a doe we are long after our season. we have very short seasons for deer early oct1-oct31 rifle nov15-29 smokepole dec1-dec7 this year in our area the peak rut should be nov1-nov15 closed time between bow and rifle how would you hunt it?  oh we can't hunt over food plots/bait not leagle big woods not much farm land left. forgot very steep too! truthfuly will probbly will travle to CT to hunt during the peak rut time there bow season will be open.  my rut dates come from predictions made by biolgest wanye laroches (head bioligest VT) and others working with north american hunter. there predictions over some years now have been on the money and they say if you are below 35th paralel will two weeks later goodnews for all of you.


----------



## zekeknob

What no one has any ideas for this. to be honest I will hunt the escape holes and steep beds that over look the highway runs . the past few years I haven't had much luck  but when it works it's a good one.. still hunting with coversents   My favorite is pete Rickards acorn sent works well  have had yearlings walk right up thinking I was a nut.
but were they thinking or did they know???


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks

When huntin the WMA is it better to hunt the plots where anyone can walk up on you or get off in the woods an get then when they come out of the cover?


----------



## crossbowhunter

Diggin the thread!


----------



## tullisfireball

One more question: When scouting how can you tell where the deer are bedding? Other than matted grass in open areas I'm not sure what to look for.[/QUOTE]

Look for areas with a lot of droppings in small areas you should notice some beds in there if there is grass there, but you will also find them around brush piles and blowdowns. As for staging areas, follow the trails back until you start finding a concentration of rubs, you should find more droppings in these areas too. If you find small clearings on the trails to the plots try putting in honey hole plots, and the deer will start staging in the small plots.


----------



## rmay22

*cover scents*

i would like to find out if anybody has had any luck with this stuff called wiffer trails and where can i get it


----------



## E_Catron

Why do you see deer every where before deer season but the closter you get to opening day the less you see? are they changing their patterns preparing for rut or is it food related (acorn dropping etc..) and they no longer need to expose themselves to eat??


----------



## tullisfireball

E_Catron said:


> Why do you see deer every where before deer season but the closter you get to opening day the less you see? are they changing their patterns preparing for rut or is it food related (acorn dropping etc..) and they no longer need to expose themselves to eat??



It is both reasons and the fact the closer we get to hunting season, more people start heading to the woods to hang stands scout etc. All of the activity starts putting pressure on them


----------



## E_Catron

tullisfireball said:


> It is both reasons and the fact the closer we get to hunting season, more people start heading to the woods to hang stands scout etc. All of the activity starts putting pressure on them



Thanks, I had not thought about the add pressure from scouting, great point!


----------



## alvishere

great thread ....I have to remind myself where to come back and finish reading.
Last thread is 143-------10-28-06


----------



## rmay22

*No deer tags this year?*

Can someone tell me what to do in keeping up with our havested deer this year with no tags


----------



## THWACKG5

rmay22 said:


> Can someone tell me what to do in keeping up with our havested deer this year with no tags



If I understand your question properly.....you should have printed off a 2009 deer harvest record, from the DNR websight when you bought your liscense. If you havent, make sure that you do, becasue you can get busted for not having that along with your actual liscense!


----------



## THWACKG5

*Question*

I am relatively new to hunting in Ga. I am from Michigan and this is only my second year hunting down here. I have heard from more than one "ol timer" also diferent guys from work, that hunting clear cuts in Ga will almost always produce deer!?!?!?! I know there are a ton of variables that go along with that statement, but has anyone else hear that, or had any luck hunting clear cuts? I typically like to hunt in the thick dark woods. This year I am hunting a pretty cleared out area in a ladder stand with a blind around it, over a small oat plot, and havent seen ANYTHING!!!!!


----------



## tullisfireball

THWACKG5 said:


> I am relatively new to hunting in Ga. I am from Michigan and this is only my second year hunting down here. I have heard from more than one "ol timer" also diferent guys from work, that hunting clear cuts in Ga will almost always produce deer!?!?!?! I know there are a ton of variables that go along with that statement, but has anyone else hear that, or had any luck hunting clear cuts? I typically like to hunt in the thick dark woods. This year I am hunting a pretty cleared out area in a ladder stand with a blind around it, over a small oat plot, and havent seen ANYTHING!!!!!



After you see a couple of deer in a clear cut you will start picking them out, sometimes you will only see brush move out of rhythm with the wind and then you will pick out a deer. Get some good binos and look close


----------



## Longhairedkuntryboy

Alright I'm new to hunting this only my 2nd year. Can someone tell me what happened? A few weekends ago was out scouting our land in talbot co I found a very well used trail that had some rubs near it. So the next weekend I put my camera near the rubs. The next weekend I went back to check the cam anp put out my climber. I got some nice pics of an 8 point and several does. WeLl I went back last weekend t check the cam once more and mark my trail with reflective pins and I hjad zero pics and the trails didn't look like they had been used in a week. Did my scent run them off? Will they come back or should I just abandon the area?


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Deer "Follow the FOOD SOURCE"*



Longhairedkuntryboy said:


> Alright I'm new to hunting this only my 2nd year. Can someone tell me what happened? A few weekends ago was out scouting our land in Talbot co I found a very well used trail that had some rubs near it. So the next weekend I put my camera near the rubs. The next weekend I went back to check the cam and put out my climber. I got some nice pics of an 8 point and several does. Well I went back last weekend t check the cam once more and mark my trail with reflective pins and I had zero pics and the trails didn't look like they had been used in a week. Did my scent run them off? Will they come back or should I just abandon the area?



It may be a combination of a few different things that caused the deer to seek other trails to use.

Deer seldom use the EXACT SAME TRAIL to travel on a regular basis. They often have 4-6 different routes they use for travel to/from both food sources and bedding areas.... these can change often, especially if the 'food source' changes or NEW FOOD SOURCES BECOME AVAILABLE. Right now the 'mast crop' (acorns) is starting to drop, while muscadine and other 'summer food sources' are disappearing.  If you have persimmons on your property or white oaks, check near them for signs of deer feeding. Also, as 'fall season' approaches and leaves start to fall from trees, deer may seek MORE SHELTERED TRAVEL ROUTES TO USE, especially the larger, more wary bucks. They often will let the does 'walk point' for them before they 'expose themselves to dangerous travel routes'.... or walk off to the side of the regular route by 25-50 yards. As leaves and pine straw begin to litter the 'travel routes', it takes an 'experienced hunter' to see the 'signs of recent travel' by 'turned leaves and disturbed pine straw'.... things that 'new hunters' ARE NOT FAMILIAR WITH.

The SECOND BIGGEST MISTAKE many hunters make is to actually WALK ON THE ACTUAL DEER TRAILS and/or 'touch' trees and vegetation with their BARE HANDS. If you're NOT USING RUBBER SOLED BOOTS, you are most likely leaving 'human scent sources' near their trails. Deer are 'creatures of habit' and often 'strange smells' or smells they associate with DANGER will make them 'spooky' of an area. One of the best 'scent control' things you can do is buy a pair of rubber high-top boots, like LaCrosse Alpha Burleys or Muck Boots and ONLY PUT THEM ON WHEN YOU ARE READY TO LEAVE YOUR VEHICLE. This way they do not pick up 'strange scents', like stopping for fuel on your way to the hunting area or walking around your house where 'dog smells' may be present. Another 'trick' is TO NOT WALK DIRECTLY ON A KNOWN 'TRAVEL ROUTE' OF DEER.... walk a few yards off to one side if possible. DO NOT TOUCH A 'RUB' TREE EITHER.

If you stay away from that particular area, they may return to using it again. But, then again they may not if they have changed 'FOOD SOURCES'.

Older, experienced hunters know _"TO FOLLOW THE FOOD SOURCES"_, which can change as the season and 'rut activity' changes. Although SKILL may play a large part in determining this, LUCK is still the main item in _THAT YOU HAVE TO BE WHERE THE DEER ARE, AT THE SAME TIME, TO BE SUCCESSFUL_.

Hope this helps.  Additional comments welcomed.


----------



## Longhairedkuntryboy

thanks for the advice i will take all that into consideration in the future. ya i guess i may have screwed up i walked around and broke some branches off to make some shooting lanes. its hard to hunt the food source on our land there are so many white oaks. a food source could be anywhere. my stand is in a white oak as a matter of fact.


----------



## rabbit chaser

when are the doe days


----------



## batman

During the rut the bucks are going to be behind the does and will occasionally pop into food plots but my best bucks have been in the woods, they seem to be about ten minutes behind the does on average. Atleast this has been my experiences for the past several years.


----------



## batman

I have been hunting for years and I just use rubber soled boots. Clean clothes but washed only in hot water ( no smelly detergents or bounce in the dryer). Or I might hang my hunting clothes on a clothes line outside for a couple days. Just remember no cologne, body spray etc. being quiet and still to me are the most important. I went hunting yesterday in my work clothes, just through on my cammo jacket and boots and had deer 10' from my stand.


----------



## Polkcountydeerslayer

*When to Rattle?*

Is morning better than evening? Is now a good time to start? How about technique? Thank You in advance Ill hang up and listen.


----------



## albridges

I prefer the mornings. But I have shot and seen a lot in the evening. Mid day can be good, if you feel it go if not stay home. But I will guarantee you will not see a deer if your not in the woods.

Good luck


----------



## lee31794

*calling in Deer.*

Just curious to see how everybody uses deer calls. When do you use a grunt call while in the stand? How Often? In what sequence? and on what setting? I really just don't know how to use mine. HAHAHA


----------



## DB87

I just added a built a few small winter plots near my wood stands this weekend. I was wondering if anyone new about how long I should stay away from those stands. (how much will that disrupt the deer flow)


----------



## taylor0118

I hunt in Southwest GA north of Arlington in Edison or Early county. This is my first year leasing property in GA because I normaly use an outfitter but love GA hunting. I have seen several does and a few smaller bucks but have yet to see much activity in the way of Pre Rut. Does anyone hunt this area and if so when are these bucks going to start rubbing and scraping?


----------



## REEFD

outdoorgirl said:


> Is it best to have two seperate stands to hunt from....one for morning hunts and one for evening hunts?


 I think the more stands you have (mornin and afternoon) the better chance you have of not burnin one area out plus you may not be able to hunt one  because of the wind direction .So you can have back up spots just for these occasions. Jus my opinion tho . GOOD LUCK


----------



## DixieDeluxe

Im sure this has been answered but please dont hate me for not reading through 8 full pages.

As an avid hunter you would think Im used to calling, NO.  Question:For a beginner with almost no calling experience except for rattling, what would you suggest for a person like me during the rut? 
Type of call and even brand/model?

Thanks!


----------



## 3pits

I am 42 and have never shot a deer, I have only recently gone hog and coyote hunting, but we have about 50 acres and supposidly lots of deer, I have seen 3-4 good rubs and one guy I let hunt here saw 12 does last Saturday morning.  He found a place where a buck is kicking up almost baseball sized clumps of dirt and grass on the edge of one of our fields directly across from 2 trees that have been roughed up, about 200yds.  what are some traditions when you take your first deer?, do you keep any special part (assuming it is not a good sized rack) drink blood, eat heart....

how do you determine the age of a buck or doe?, and how do you score a buck?

what is the best shot to take so as not to damage the meat, heart lung or neck shot? do you get any meat off of the neck? I am using either a 308 or 270.

can you move more if sitting in a tree stand or do deer look up?


----------



## DixieDeluxe

First Blood! When I killed mine, they smeared the blood on my cheeks. Some poeple eat the heart I have heard, not sure.

As far as age I usually go on size, but thats just me.

Stay still in a stand. About the only times I think I am somehwat ok to move around is when I am in a box and they cant see my lower body. Stay quiet, still and down wind.
More will chime in here soon enough.


----------



## Bradley_G

wow, great thread. Took me two days to read through it, finally finished. 

Seems like there was little information returned on calls, when and what type to use, anyone have some advice to share on that aspect?

Also, how about the rattle "bags" vs. the actual "horns"? does the bag work just as well? it seems much smaller to carry in and out.


----------



## rex upshaw

DixieDeluxe said:


> Im sure this has been answered but please dont hate me for not reading through 8 full pages.
> 
> As an avid hunter you would think Im used to calling, NO.  Question:For a beginner with almost no calling experience except for rattling, what would you suggest for a person like me during the rut?
> Type of call and even brand/model?
> 
> Thanks!



i'd do some grunting and add some rattling every now and again.  get an adjustable grunt call that can make mature grunts, as well as younger grunts.  mix it up and one sequence use a young grunt and next time try the mature grunt.  don't over do it.  as for brands, i have an hs true talker that sounds good.  flextone makes one that is easy to use as well and i just tried a knight and hale translator, that really sounded good.


----------



## bbettis

Hey everyone. Im 40 and I just killed my second deer in my life. First one when I was 16. Still dont know alot about it. What are the basics when it comes to hunting from the ground? I have access to some land to hunt. A lot of acorns and hardwoods. I found a trail at the bottom of the ridge and I have seen several deer on that trail but I cant seem to see them before they see or smell me. Any ideas on the best place to set up and any other advice would be greatfull!


----------



## rex upshaw

bbettis said:


> Hey everyone. Im 40 and I just killed my second deer in my life. First one when I was 16. Still dont know alot about it. What are the basics when it comes to hunting from the ground? I have access to some land to hunt. A lot of acorns and hardwoods. I found a trail at the bottom of the ridge and I have seen several deer on that trail but I cant seem to see them before they see or smell me. Any ideas on the best place to set up and any other advice would be greatfull!



set up above the trail and get against a large tree.  cut down some brush and surround yourself with it, front, sides and back.  make sure that you have some shooting lanes in all directions and make sure to get rid of all leaves where you will be sitting.  play the wind and try to be as scent free as possible.  you might have some swirling winds, that could aid in you getting scented, so be mindful of that.  set up against a tree on the ground, or use an innertube or a seat.


----------



## bbettis

Thanks for the advice. I thought about setting up a blind but I'm not sure if it is the right time to do that.


----------



## bbettis

I also have a stand overlooking 3 food plots. That is where I got my doe the other day. I have been only able to hunt in the mornings there. Some co workers of mine have said that it is better to hunt plots in the evening, is this true?


----------



## bbrock1415

I have a question Is it illegal to hunt under powerlines??


----------



## ringgoldhunter

I have a tip if you smoke in the woods you will see more deer


----------



## Slug-Gunner

*Hunting Power Lines = "Tricky Question"*



bbrock1415 said:


> I have a question Is it illegal to hunt under powerlines??



This is somewhat of a "Trick Question" in Georgia. 

It kind of depends on WHO owns the property that the 'power line' passes through. If the 'power line' company has purchased an 'easement' from the property owner, the property owner can still use the property - for hunting, but CANNOT BUILD ANY STRUCTURES ON IT or make it impassable for utility vehicles to service the 'power line' equipment.

In some cases, the 'power line' utility company OWNS THE LAND IT RUNS ACROSS, and you must have WRITTEN PERMISSION TO USE THE PROPERTY FOR HUNTING. Many utilities DON'T GIVE PERMISSION (to non-employees) due to liability issues and not wanting their equipment damaged by 'stray bullets'.

In any case under Georgia Law, you CANNOT HUNT on property YOU OR YOUR FAMILY DO NOT OWN, unless you have WRITTEN PERMISSION ON YOUR PERSON WHILE HUNTING. Unfortunately, it seems that trespassers and poachers either DON'T CARE or CAN'T READ.


----------



## DixieDeluxe

bbettis said:


> I also have a stand overlooking 3 food plots. That is where I got my doe the other day. I have been only able to hunt in the mornings there. Some co workers of mine have said that it is better to hunt plots in the evening, is this true?



I dont know for sure (Im sure people here do) but I, personally, have had the best luck with food plots in the evening. I have hunted green firelds in the morning but havnt in a while because I dont have much luck with them.


----------



## mollman

*i need a gun*

i am looking for a gun to use to kill deer that is light weight, small and does not have to much recoil, and is semi auto. i know it is specific, any suggestions


----------



## hoochfisher

does anyone know of any public land close to athens where i could go in any time of year and study deer and animal patterns and actions? 

i'm thinking of just putting on the camo, using a cover scent, and finding a place to just sit and watch. no gun, no camera, nothing. 


the 2010 season will be my first year of deer hunting, and i had the thought that doing something like that a few times this spring would help me become more succesfull in hunting and just gaining a better understanding of deer behavior in general. 

is it even legal to do this on public land?

thanks,
hoochfisher


----------



## Bigslinger

mollman said:


> i am looking for a gun to use to kill deer that is light weight, small and does not have to much recoil, and is semi auto. i know it is specific, any suggestions



Any .243 is a good deer rifle for youth or women.


----------



## jimmy.444

DixieDeluxe said:


> Im sure this has been answered but please dont hate me for not reading through 8 full pages.
> 
> As an avid hunter you would think Im used to calling, NO.  Question:For a beginner with almost no calling experience except for rattling, what would you suggest for a person like me during the rut?
> Type of call and even brand/model?
> 
> Thanks!



my son killed a nice 10 pointer 2 years ago on a food plot in bleckley county. he was using "THE CAN". The one you put your thumb over the hole and turn it up. He was doing that about every 20 minutes from 430 pm and this deer stepped out at about 550 into the food plot 75yards away. He shot the deer the first week of december . He was using the smallest can they make.


----------



## coondog96

bbettis said:


> Thanks for the advice. I thought about setting up a blind but I'm not sure if it is the right time to do that.



in my opinion blinds are always good no certain time when or when not to use one but be mindful of the wind direction that is the whole key whether on the ground or in a stand.


----------



## Buck Nasty

mollman said:


> i am looking for a gun to use to kill deer that is light weight, small and does not have to much recoil, and is semi auto. i know it is specific, any suggestions



Semiauto's will limit your search since only a few make them. Browning and Remington are the only two that I know of, and both make em in .243 and .308 which are at the lower end on recoil.


----------



## sffootball54

I'm 17 and i'm huntin the extended bow season in forsyth county, i got permision to hunt back in the woods near a neighborhood so heres were i need help.....

My stand is set up under 3 huge acorn trees, and a bunch of scrapes from the rut, i cleared out a bunch of brush right next to one of the trees and a scrape, last week i saw a pretty 10 point about 30 yards out and i screwed up took the shot and missed right over his back as he ducked, he ran off then stopped ate at the other acorn and i hadn seen him since, i hunted mornin and night this whole weekend and didn see him, only doe and a 4 point, it snowed and i looked around for his tracks and didn see any one, my question is will he be back? What should i do? should i move my stand, or scout for him? The weather is suposed to reach the 50's next weekend, will that help?

Thanks


----------



## bassculler

I'm in the process of trying to find a club to join for the 2010 hunting season. This is the first club I have ever joined and I have a few questions:

1. Is a pin in system better than "meeting in the morning before the hunt and discussing locations?
2. If the club has 25 members, 1500 acres and 5 plots with box stands, who will get to hunt the plots? First come, first serve?
3. Do the old timers typically have the best spots and try to keep them for themselves? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## Younghunter13

This is going to be my first year hunting by myself and I was wondering if yall know how old you have to be to get a hunting license and also the age to purchase a gun. I know I'm a nube, but I'm 16 and ready to get that big one!


----------



## bassculler

I'm under the assumption that either this thread is closed, members have lost interest in it or I am posting questions in the wrong place.......


----------



## FlipKing

In hunting clubs, the one I hunted in anyway, it was a check in station and it was first come first serve. You could tag a stand out for 2 weeks but you had to hunt that stand and no where else. People also had climbers and stuff where there werent stands. Everyone has honey holes they try to keep to themselves to be honest. Hunting license you can get at 16. You cant buy a rifle or shotgun until you are 18


----------



## polkhunt

I do not know if rattling has been mentioned yet in this thread I did not read every post but I will mention my experience. I have heard people say that to rattle during the rut is a waste of time that a buck will not leave a doe to fight. I can only speak from my experience that a doe will come to a rattle to try to shake a chasing buck off her tail I have seen more than once. I am just stating my experience I have had good luck with rattling over the years in north georgia.


----------



## ronbigdog1

outdoorgirl said:


> Here is a question...when deer are bedding, do bucks and does bed together?


No with the exception of during the rut peiord and then only when a doe is in estrus will they stay together, on the other hand if you jump a buck in the prerut you will more than likely see more than one jump up at the same time. Also if you jump a small buck up you can expect to see more about the same size, bucks have a tendancy to hang with other bucks that are or about the same size, the thing is small bucks dont like the big boys and are intimidated by them. Its kind of like in school they stay in there own grade,so if its a 10 pt you can expect to see others in the range of 8 to 12 pts range with them, but its not the points that makes the difference its the age of the buck . I hope this helps.


----------



## ronbigdog1

*Largest whitetailed buck ever taken in the usa*

does anybody know?


----------



## rokirby

I just aquired 225 acres.In the middle of the land it is wet but I'm sure it will dry up in the summer.One side has tall,thinned out pines,the other has thick pines not thinned out. There is no farm land nearby. I can't plant much in the pines so what would be good to plant in the wet areas to get the deer to stick around and stay around?


----------



## matthew307b

i have a question i have been hunting deer with a rifle for about 4 or 5 years now and i just bought me a matthew reezen and im going to start bow hunting this year. which would be better to start off hunting out of a blind or a tree stand?


----------



## thurmongene

whow,  there is a lot of knowledge here.


----------



## THWACKG5

matthew307b said:


> i have a question i have been hunting deer with a rifle for about 4 or 5 years now and i just bought me a matthew reezen and im going to start bow hunting this year. which would be better to start off hunting out of a blind or a tree stand?



Surely a tree stand!!!
And if at all possible practice shooting your new bow from some sort of elevation to simulate being in a stand. 
Your arrow will fly differently shooting down at an angle as opposed to shooting parallel with the ground.

Some folks even build an elevated shooting stand just for practicing. I shoot off the back of my second story deck on my house.

Good luck!!


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer

outdoorgirl said:


> This is probably a stupid question but when exactly is the rut?



The rut varies accordin to your region, like in middle georgia where i hunt, the peak of the rut is usually in middle november, but in south georgia towards the bama line, it is january.


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer

hoochfisher said:


> does anyone know of any public land close to athens where i could go in any time of year and study deer and animal patterns and actions?
> 
> i'm thinking of just putting on the camo, using a cover scent, and finding a place to just sit and watch. no gun, no camera, nothing.
> 
> 
> the 2010 season will be my first year of deer hunting, and i had the thought that doing something like that a few times this spring would help me become more succesfull in hunting and just gaining a better understanding of deer behavior in general.
> 
> is it even legal to do this on public land?
> 
> thanks,
> hoochfisher




Im not too sure this plan will work for you come fall because the deer movements and activities are COMPLETLEY diffrent baised on the season.


----------



## THWACKG5

gogatorsjr said:


> Im not too sure this plan will work for you come fall because the deer movements and activities are COMPLETLEY diffrent baised on the season.



They're patterns and whatnot surely change come fall, but any exposure to being in the presence of deer will definitely help you come fall. Not in predicting there exact location come season. 

But if you are new to deer hunting then you cant have too much practice of being still and staying down wind!!

If you do get deer in front of you, very slowly move around just a tiny bit as if you were drawing a weapon, just to kind of test the deer to see where your limit is before spook. Ive set there with does in front of me making intentionally making noises louder and louder just testing there hearing!! You will learn alot by just being in the woods and observing.

Goodluck


----------



## brashearb

This maybe a stupid question but once you kill a deer and gut it do you need to skin it out before taking it to a processor or do they do that for you? What do you need to do to get the head mounted?


----------



## AmericanBorn57

Brashearb, depends on the processor but most "deer" processors will accept them field dressed (gutted). If you intend to have the deer mounted, take care to keep your opening cut limited to just into what we would think of as the sternum or first rib. This gives as much good hide for the taxidermist as possible. DO NOT cut the deer's throat (if they are dead, they won't drain much anyway). Then just tell your processor you want it mounted and they will skin it out appropriately and freeze it for you to take to the taxidermist.


----------



## AmericanBorn57

*Planting*



rokirby said:


> I just aquired 225 acres.In the middle of the land it is wet but I'm sure it will dry up in the summer.One side has tall,thinned out pines,the other has thick pines not thinned out. There is no farm land nearby. I can't plant much in the pines so what would be good to plant in the wet areas to get the deer to stick around and stay around?



I know it has been a while...what did you end up doing on your planting? With all those pines around, would I be right guessing sandy soil? I'd get a soil sample to the local county agent. He can make suggestions as to what you need to do to the soil to get it to grow goodies for the fall.


----------



## brashearb

AmericanBorn57 said:


> Brashearb, depends on the processor but most "deer" processors will accept them field dressed (gutted). If you intend to have the deer mounted, take care to keep your opening cut limited to just into what we would think of as the sternum or first rib. This gives as much good hide for the taxidermist as possible. DO NOT cut the deer's throat (if they are dead, they won't drain much anyway). Then just tell your processor you want it mounted and they will skin it out appropriately and freeze it for you to take to the taxidermist.



Thanks for the information...


----------



## B4LITE

*How to Stop Them*

Just a quick tip- learn to squirrel bark to stop deer, it is natural and all deer will stop without being real nervous. I bow hunt and I have had does under my stand and have drawn back and my elbow would hit the tree or they saw movement and run. Squirrel bark (like calling your horse or telling it to getty-up) and don't move; they will stop, not even look up and start eating again. Or if they run they will come right back in.  If a big buck looks up at you and bolts howler as loud as you can MAAAAAA and go to full draw and be on him. He will normally stop and spin around presenting a side shot. Killed two this way and I actually had one come running right back to me. Good luck


----------



## a ray

How much is too much to hunt a stand? What I mean is I have a really nice buck and I want to hunt the stand every day, but should I due to pressure and scent control?


----------



## buckmedic11

Cool thread. Keep it going.


----------



## squirrelhunter912

B4LITE said:


> Just a quick tip- learn to squirrel bark to stop deer, it is natural and all deer will stop without being real nervous. I bow hunt and I have had does under my stand and have drawn back and my elbow would hit the tree or they saw movement and run. Squirrel bark (like calling your horse or telling it to getty-up) and don't move; they will stop, not even look up and start eating again. Or if they run they will come right back in.  If a big buck looks up at you and bolts howler as loud as you can MAAAAAA and go to full draw and be on him. He will normally stop and spin around presenting a side shot. Killed two this way and I actually had one come running right back to me. Good luck



what about whistling? Hows that work?


----------



## comptoncarroll

Tonight i was hunting near a creek bed, seen what I think was a doe in the creek. Then a few sec later a buck came in  didn't get a shot he did what most buck do lick  a and rub. But the doe or young button buck splashed around in the creek  like saying see me come and play. my question is has anyone seen this be for.


----------



## Cpanic222

I have got one. Moon phases and how they are relative to hunting and if you have a moon phase chart, how do ya read the dang thing?


----------



## Cpanic222

chaddlee1978 said:


> Can a person hunt with a bow for deer during the whole deer season or is there certain times when he can't hunt with a bow during deer season?



Any time hunting season is open you can hunt with a bow.


----------



## Cpanic222

I would use a trail cam figure out when they are moving and be in sight of them then.


----------



## iconz23

Here's what seems like to me to be an obvious question, but I'm curious what you all do... When tieing your pull rope to your gun, where do you usually tie it to? The stock? The stock end of your sling? 

Thanks!

IC


----------



## Rebel Yell

This may have already been asked, and I've heard a few "answers" to this question.

Every year, you see signs of deer. You know ehere to go to find them.  All of a sudden, NO ONE is seeing any signs, NO ONE is killing deer ANYWHERE.  It's like they all just vanish into thin air.  Where do all the deer go, and why?


----------



## chadchester1

*2010-2011 Rut Question*

I have a question??
I would really like to hear from a Georgia Biologist or some one who could tell me when the 2010-2011 Rut will happen for the middle Georgia area this year and what the moon phase has to do with it?
The harvest moon was Sept 23 and on the Fall equinox so will the rut happen before or after the hunters moon which is NOV 23rd this year.
I do know that the rut is triggered by the lack of day light as the day get shorter.
I’ve read waaayyyy!!! to many books and every one has a slightly different opinion.


----------



## chadchester1

*Science vs The Moon Theory*

Read the link that I,ve Attached and give me your opinion

http://bowsite.com/BOWSITE/features/articles/moontheory/


----------



## Buckshot

*Drag-rags*

I have had luck with drag-rags. Mainly only use them during the rut. Haven't had much success in south ga but in North Fulton archery only area they sure have bought home the bacon. Anything that betters your odds at getting a mature buck within bow range try it or use it. I know I have had bucks follow my drag-rag right to my tree , sometimes before daylight sometimes after shooting light is gone. There is nothing like being in the woods during the peak of the rut in an area with multiple mature bucks with a drag-rag laid to your stand, some rattling ,and few deep grunts and snortwheeze!!!! I've had most luck with tinks 69 and maniac150 made by roger raglin!


MoeBirds said:


> Question ??
> 
> In your opinion are drag-rags, w/ doe-in-esterous scent, of as much use as we hear ??
> 
> I've never used them simply because I had usually tried to take a course to avoid a buck crossing my trail, much less follow it ?!
> 
> Seems he'd smell you too ?!


----------



## Buckshot

*Where do the deer go when it rains?*

I tell you I have seen deer move during the rain. 9 out of 10 times hunting in the rain usually ends with a disappointed hunt. Some say that the deer bed down during the rain , but where? Do they bed in their normal bedding areas? Do they head for a blown down tree for shelter, thick pines,tall grass, down in a bottom, up on a ridge? I have hunted old grown up home sites that have thousands of tracks under the front porch w/ dirt floor! We all ought to build big pole barns out in the middle of our land just for hunting in the rain. All the deer around could come stay dry! Guess that would be like baiting huh?


----------



## GONoob

How do you get in a tree stand other than using a ladder?


----------



## Wilkman

*new hunting rules*

Is anyone aware of a new law allowing youth to hunt with a rifle during primitve weapon season ?


----------



## droptine06

Wilkman said:


> Is anyone aware of a new law allowing youth to hunt with a rifle during primitve weapon season ?



Yes that is correct, a youth can. Starting this season.


----------



## Jacob Stuckey

Ok so I have a question! Today while doing a little in seasin scouting I found a live oak with probably 8 pretty fresh scrapes.  So  the tree is inbtween a hardwood bottom and pines . So i went back with everything scent frre put my camera about 10 yards away. Then i sprayed it with scent free spray. Then about 25-30 yards away I put up amy Choice Ground Blind and sprayed it down with scentfree also. So was this smart????? and will I probably see the buck come check these scrapes during the day????


----------



## mattb78

Jacob, I am no expert but they say that most scrapes are visited at dark and that mature bucks usually scent checks their scrapes from 75 yards away without actually going in there.

That being said, many deer have been killed off of them.

Love the camera idea!  Now you will really know when they are coming.  I would suggest a no flash camera, a flash might spook the big one!

Be aware though that some scrapes never get revisited.

Here is a great scrape article from qdma.  

Link: http://www.qdma.com/what-we-do/articles/deer-biologymanagement/scrapes/

Post those pics if you get em!!!


----------



## Jacob Stuckey

Ok I just got some pictures! I'm abbout to post... And thanks for the help!


----------



## jp233

Best bets:

- be in the woods. A lot.
- be still
- be quiet
- scent blocking is great, but then again lots of people smoke and kill lots of deer. My dad-in-law smokes cigars all the times in the woods, and has forgotten about more bucks he's taken than I've dreamed about...
- find the sign if you can and use it. lots of good info in this thread
- food plots work great some places, not so well other places. natural foods play a big part.
- water sources are great, especially earlier season here in GA when it's still hot and dry (it was well over 90 degrees during bow season and NO RAIN)
- be in the woods. A lot.
- be still
- be quiet


----------



## I_like_to_hunt

What do you prefer to hunt in the mornings and evenings with good success?


----------



## cbatchelor100

What is the effect of using a flashlight walking to your stand on deer? Will it spook them? How about a red or green lense?


----------



## Prophet

I REALLY enjoyed reading this entire thread


----------



## howie_r

What is the diffrence between the P&Y scoring system and the B&C scoring system and what are the rules on both?


----------



## gadawg31

*Feeding Schedules*

Here is one for all of you;  What is the best way to determine the minor and major feeding schedules and how often do they occur?  I was told that it works on a 12hrs rotation, but when does the rotation begin and end?  I noticed this the other night when we saw tons of deer standing in the ditch about an hour after sun down and my friend said that was because it was a major feeding session.  You know there are barracks lawyers and doctors all over, so I need the actual facts.  Thanks.

gadawg


----------



## rednecktoyotamudder

howie_r said:


> What is the diffrence between the P&Y scoring system and the B&C scoring system and what are the rules on both?



Pope and Young is for bow harvests. the minimum score is 125 typical and 155 non-typical.

Boone and Crockett is for any method of harvest. (bow, rifle, handgun, muzzeloader) the minimum score for typical is 170 and 195 for non-typical.


----------



## huntinglady74

*Blinds*

I know i may sound stupid, but this is my very first time ever hunting anything . I am using a blind for now. But my question is if we as people have to wear orange to show other hunters were there should my blind have some kind of orange so another hunter can see me from the other side of a ridge? My reasoning is if i can't see my blind from the other ridge could another hunter? This is on WMA property not private property..


----------



## garnede

huntinglady74 said:


> I know i may sound stupid, but this is my very first time ever hunting anything . I am using a blind for now. But my question is if we as people have to wear orange to show other hunters were there should my blind have some kind of orange so another hunter can see me from the other side of a ridge? My reasoning is if i can't see my blind from the other ridge could another hunter? This is on WMA property not private property..



Use caution hunting from a blind on a WMA.  I would take an extra orange jacket and place it on top of your blind while you are in it.  My blind stands out from the background, but if yours blends in the you don't want some hillbilly shooting "at that bush shaking over there", and hit you coming out of your blind.


----------



## pastory

I just want to thank A.J. Niette and his dogs Jake and Caroline for finding my first buck. On Sat Nov 6th at 9 am I shot my first buck. An eight point that was chasing a doe through a food plot, I shot him and he ran into the woods. He left a huge blood trail and my husband and I thought we would find a dead deer right away...we didn't...we must have pressured him to quickly. About a hundred yds down the trail we jumped him up from where he had laid down. We then backed off and went back later to find he had crossed a large creek..then we lost him on the other side. My husband is a firefighter and was on duty the next day(Sunday) but was determined to find my first deer and found A.J. Niette's number on the G.O.N. website. David set up for us to meet A.J. Monday morning. A.J. started his dogs on the site where I shot the deer and thats all it took..he uses gps tracking collars and a handheld unit to follow the dogs..they went aprox 300 yds to the creek,crossed it then had to wait for us to cross in the boat then in aprox another 330yds A.J. could see on the handheld that the dogs had alerted on a find. The dogs then moved another 110 yds and alerted again. We went to the second alert first to find deer guts that coyotes had strewn about.Then we went to first alert and there was my deer..OVER 48 hours later and 630 yds... and thanks to the cold weather on Sat and Sun still in good enough shape to get mounted. A good lesson learned no matter how much blood..if the deer runs..wait..this buck probably would have died where he lay down if we had not jumped him. he would have been easy to find because of the large amount of blood leading to him...but if you lose a deer...A.J.NIETTE, Jake and Caroline..what a great team and wonderful experience..Thank you A.J. and thank you David, for loving me enough to call A.J.


----------



## jsmith454

*drag lines*

Ive only hunt for a few years. No one ever told me about them. I have seen a few ppl on here talking about them. But can someone explain what they are and how the work? 
thanks


----------



## ChickInATree

This is my first season hunting anything at all. I am not picky about what I kill, I'd prefer a deer, but If I find a bear or pig, it's going in the freezer. I have been out 4 times, once today in that TERRIBLE wind. The biggest problem I am having is 1) not seeing anything 2) I only have the option of hunting a WMA as I don't 'know' anyone with land. Everyone seems to have a connection to some 'buddy with 50 acres here' or a 'relative with 100 acres' there. I am stuck to the public hunting option. I have hunted the Lake Allatoona WMA all 4 times, I can always find tracks but no deer, just a few turkeys. I am not sure how to judge the age of the tracks so for all I know they are weeks or months old. Does anyone have a suggestion of WHERE to hunt? I am thinking about trying the Pine Log WMA, there are some corn fields in the northern areas and a nice pig wallow at a fork in two creeks in the south west. However, I have heard a lot about the hunters being so thick and trigger happy in Pine Log that you SERIOUSLY risk being shot. I'll narrow this down to a few questions:
1) Has anyone had good luck at Lake Allatoona this year? Should I keep at it here or move?
2) How about Pine Log? Is it as dangerous as I read or should I make a day trip more south? (I heard the Macon area is nice)
3) Any general tips for hunting WMAs?

Thanks in advance, guys!


----------



## ChickInATree




----------



## garnede

I do not know about either of those WMA's.  At this point in the season yo will need to be lucky to see anything.  Most of the deer are nocturnal from the preasure or are dead from the dumbs on WMA's.  As for the age of prints, fresh prints will have sharp edges, where wind and water has not rounded them.  Realy fresh sign will have diffrent color soil on top of the ground vs in the print, explained by a diffrence in moisture in the soil.  Older prints will have rounded edges and no sharp lines, unless it was created in wet soil and then it gets hot and dry.  My best advice is to find good sign around a natural food source.  Then hunt daylight and dark with the wind.  Good luck.


----------



## ChickInATree

I will keep all that in mind when scouting for prints this weekend! I have not given up hope, I work in a gun shop and have had a few customers tell me about a 'second rut' that many deer in the mountains go through. Kicks up in late December they told me. I will have to do more research on that, however. I got a pm that the Oconee National Forest is still kicking out a lot of deer, had this seconded by a customer today as well, he got 9 (NINE) this past weekend with his buddy, even had pictures so it wasn't made up!  Guess I'll just have to keep browsing the forums for reports on Pine Log vs. Allatoona.


----------



## bigbuckwhacker

i have a question, why do fawns have white spots on them?


----------



## timketchie

bigbuckwhacker said:


> i have a question, why do fawns have white spots on them?



The spots help provide camoflage from predators


----------



## Jeff Phillips

bigbuckwhacker said:


> i have a question, why do fawns have white spots on them?



It gives the brown it's down crowd an aiming point


----------



## T.P.

Jeff Phillips said:


> It gives the brown it's down crowd an aiming point



It would be better if they just had one spot though, it drives me crazy trying to figure out which one to shoot at.


----------



## C.Killmaster

timketchie said:


> The spots help provide camoflage from predators



Exactly, it's theorized that it mimics sunlight dappled on the forest floor.


----------



## redmanriggs

*downwind????*

When you say downwind side what are you referring to?


----------



## Vanimal70

Where I live we have an extended archery season through January. I have never hunted that late in the season before. Should I hunt that time of year any differently than just after the rut? Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## moose266

Is it a good idea to call, rattle, grunt, etc. out of the rut or in late season?  I don't really know so I dont call much but I should.  My buddy said today, 1-2-11, that he was grunting every few minutes and out popped a 6 pt.


----------



## garnede

redmanriggs said:


> When you say downwind side what are you referring to?



Down wind means:  if you are approaching an animal from downwind then the wind will be blowing directly on your face. Animals can pick up your scent being blown on the wind.  You prevent this by trying to stay down wind.  This means they never have a chance to smell you.


----------



## YeaHuskers

As green as they get, but I want to hunt deer for my first time this year.  I'm learning as much as I can, but am still pretty clueless on the basics.  I'm working on the CD-Rom Hunter Education course, since I know that's a prerequisite to getting a license.  

Here are my questions:
1)  What basic gear do I need to get started?  I have a used Remington model 700 with a Bushnell 3-9x50E scope on layaway at a local shop.  I have a Toyota Tundra 4x4...not the best hunting truck, but can get me places.  I have a Gerber Gator with gut hook and cheap binoculars.  I have decent Thinsulate & Gore-Tex leather workboots, and stuff for hiking (daypacks, shoes, including some cold weather clothing), but no camo.  On a pretty limited budget and want to pay off the gun...what else do I really need this first year?

2)  Where can I go to hunt in Northeast Georgia without committing to a Club membership or paying a guide?  Again, not much $ to spend here.  I don't really have landowner contacts.  Are WMAs and other public areas safe, and will they yield results?

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## garnede

Camo helps but not a lot.  If you have some shirts that are the same color as the fall leaves wear those.  If you don't, I would not worry about it, you will be wearing hunter's orange over your shirt anyway.  i would just avoid wearing black.  For pants any kaki colored work pants or even jeans work just fine.  You will need good long johns.  I sometimes wear 2 pair a thin pair next to my skin, they fit the best, and a thicker pair between them and my pants.  If it is in the 20's and windy you'll need it.  Unless you work outside and are used to sitting in the cold for long periods, then I recommend dressing like it is 20* colder than it really is.  This will make up for the fact that you are sitting as still as possible for long periods of time.  A scarf will cheaply add 10* of warmth to anything else you are wearing.  
Other than clothes you have the basic tools to begin hunting.  If you are not comfortable finding your way in the woods from memory or a map and compass you might want to find a cheep GPS that will help you back track to your vehicle the shortest route.  You don't need a fancy one, most of the time you will only use it to find your truck or see how far it was from where you shot to where you hit the deer.

It only cost $5 for a WMA stamp.  It is worth it.  Wile the success rate may not be as high as some hunting clubs, but it will not cost you a thousand dollars either.  Otherwise look into leasing a small tract of land near you.  You can often find 40-50 acres for under $500 a year.

Other than that you should buy several styles/brands of bullets and see what shoots most accurately thru your rifle.  Depending on what you shoot you may want to space these trips out over several trips to the range.  Make sure you shoot enough to get comfortable with your gun.  You don't want to go to all of this work only to find that you forgot how to take the safety off when it comes time to shoot.  




YeaHuskers said:


> As green as they get, but I want to hunt deer for my first time this year.  I'm learning as much as I can, but am still pretty clueless on the basics.  I'm working on the CD-Rom Hunter Education course, since I know that's a prerequisite to getting a license.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1)  What basic gear do I need to get started?  I have a used Remington model 700 with a Bushnell 3-9x50E scope on layaway at a local shop.  I have a Toyota Tundra 4x4...not the best hunting truck, but can get me places.  I have a Gerber Gator with gut hook and cheap binoculars.  I have decent Thinsulate & Gore-Tex leather workboots, and stuff for hiking (daypacks, shoes, including some cold weather clothing), but no camo.  On a pretty limited budget and want to pay off the gun...what else do I really need this first year?
> 
> 2)  Where can I go to hunt in Northeast Georgia without committing to a Club membership or paying a guide?  Again, not much $ to spend here.  I don't really have landowner contacts.  Are WMAs and other public areas safe, and will they yield results?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## BONE HEAD

YeaHuskers said:


> As green as they get, but I want to hunt deer for my first time this year.  I'm learning as much as I can, but am still pretty clueless on the basics.  I'm working on the CD-Rom Hunter Education course, since I know that's a prerequisite to getting a license.
> 
> Here are my questions:
> 1)  What basic gear do I need to get started?  I have a used Remington model 700 with a Bushnell 3-9x50E scope on layaway at a local shop.  I have a Toyota Tundra 4x4...not the best hunting truck, but can get me places.  I have a Gerber Gator with gut hook and cheap binoculars.  I have decent Thinsulate & Gore-Tex leather workboots, and stuff for hiking (daypacks, shoes, including some cold weather clothing), but no camo.  On a pretty limited budget and want to pay off the gun...what else do I really need this first year?
> 
> 2)  Where can I go to hunt in Northeast Georgia without committing to a Club membership or paying a guide?  Again, not much $ to spend here.  I don't really have landowner contacts.  Are WMAs and other public areas safe, and will they yield results?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any and all help!



  I think "green as they get" may be an understatement!

Just kidding..sort of.    

    If my feelings are right you have little to no experience in all of the above which would make me very reluctant to give you advice in a forum such as this.

  I would suggest you befriend a hunter or two in your area, be completely honest with them and tell them your wishes. I think you'll be surprised.

   As for the camo....don't waste your money, just wear clothes that are weather appropriate, quiet and  NOT brown, tan or white.

   The WMAs are safe, relatively speaking....but remember guys like you (beginners) are likely to be found in the WMAs toting loaded guns and very eager to kill something.
 But there are also some very good season pros in the WMAs that have good success.

  GO  HUSKERS!!


----------



## BONE HEAD

cbatchelor100 said:


> What is the effect of using a flashlight walking to your stand on deer? Will it spook them? How about a red or green lense?



YES it will  any color....but I would still use a small led light to let the other hunters know I am not a deer.


----------



## dave21182

Otherwise look into leasing a small tract of land near you.  You can often find 40-50 acres for under $500 a year.

What's a good way to go about finding, and asking to lease hunting land?


----------



## dave21182

garnede said:


> Otherwise look into leasing a small tract of land near you.  You can often find 40-50 acres for under $500 a year.



Whats a good way to find, and lease land?


----------



## j the g

We all take precautions not to leave human scent in the woods but it still happens. How long does it take before normal human scent goes away?


----------



## sparta391

*quick fix*

what are some good ways to boost habitat and carrying capacity? I hunt on my great grandpa's land and can't quite convince him to select or clearcut but I'm working on it. I hoed and raked foodplots in his woods... clover's toast. Open to suggestions!

thanks


----------



## kathy1959

My 1st year hunting, I dont know anything about which way the wind is blowing and hunting accordingly, I dont know what kind or if I should use scent control, I have a rattle bag & a doe bleat call do I need a grunt call & if so what is the easiest to use? I have been looking at Flextone Buck Crusher a 3in1 call my stand is about 15 to 20 feet up and overlooking a nice food plot and suggestions for me or a good book or internet site to get some initial pointers. Thanks in advance


----------



## stick_slinger

Well I come home from Afganistan soon.. And am gonna be able to take leave soon after i get back.. I wanna get on some deer badly, will be hunting with my Hoyt Alphamax, still chasing my first bow kill, seen about 6 or 7 last season but only got 2 days, stayed outta range.... Well i get leave at the perfect time, November.. My question is, since scouting will be short.. What should i look for, i went off tracks the i found on my first scouting session last season... But what should i go off for November, i have 30 days...
Fresh tracks, natural foods, crop fields,etc.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## joel352

*question on hunting land*

I recently got some new property to hck in the woods there's some old loging trails and I recently found a there's a river that runs through it in tips on where I should put my stand


----------



## joel352

Hunt*


----------



## Mad Racks

what limits if any to hunting over new bait law in Ga.


----------



## JBH

*Questions from a newbie*

Thanks for starting this. I'm so excited I can't wait.
1st question- I'm still checking out places to hang my stand in the woods where I'll be hunting. When is the drop dead don't go back into the woods before opening day or risk spooking them? 
2nd question-where I'm looking there is no way to sneak in. It's not off a trail and is through crunchy leaves. The spot I'm looking at is a clear major intersection with MANY tracks down in a heavy cover bedding area that funnels them from a food source. Since i'm going to be making so much noise I don't know if I should be going morning or evening. I was thinking they would be feeding before bedding down in the early am and I should go then. Any advise?
thanks so much for all that reply.


----------



## nickel back

JBH said:


> Thanks for starting this. I'm so excited I can't wait.
> 1st question- I'm still checking out places to hang my stand in the woods where I'll be hunting. When is the drop dead don't go back into the woods before opening day or risk spooking them?
> 2nd question-where I'm looking there is no way to sneak in. It's not off a trail and is through crunchy leaves. The spot I'm looking at is a clear major intersection with MANY tracks down in a heavy cover bedding area that funnels them from a food source. Since i'm going to be making so much noise I don't know if I should be going morning or evening. I was thinking they would be feeding before bedding down in the early am and I should go then. Any advise?
> thanks so much for all that reply.



need to back away as far as you can from that area but still be able to see it,make you a good trial now(to your stand) and walk it down picking up all sticks and clearing any limbs.

if it is a good major intersection I would not hunt it to much,maybe a few times to just get an idea of the area   until the rut starts to come in then hunt it hard and all day,them bucks know major intersection and will check them often during the rut......just my .02

good luck and stay safe


----------



## Mad Racks

I hunted a spot like that and had good luck raking my path to stand. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Jtjayson

*The Rut*

When does the rut start in Ga?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Jtjayson said:


> When does the rut start in Ga?



It varies across the state, even across some counties, depending on where the deer restocked into that area came from. We have deer from Texas, Wisconsin, Michigan, Virginia, North Carolina, etc., as well as coastal island Georgia deer.

Whitetails are rutting in Georgia from mid October until mid January.

Check the GON Rut Map that they publish every year for your location.


----------



## Sportsman83

I got a question for ya im hunting in a place that has everything you would look for in deer habitat but my trail cams and baits say otherwise i have pictures of only 2 does not really any great sign at the baits any tips?


----------



## Sportsman83

I got a question for ya im hunting a place that has every kind of habitat you could ask for but my trail cam pics say otherwise ive only got pics of 2 does and not any great sign at any of the baits any tips? i know theres deer there but theyre not playing nice any baits or scents would be helpful thanks


----------



## HunterFF

Got a question, I have not hunted in a very long time and just now getting back into it only this time my wife wants to join me. I could not be happier that she does; only problem is she has a mild case of MS and climbing a deer stand may be hard for her, question is how effective will we be in a ground blind?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Ground blinds work great. I spend close to 1/2 my time in the woods in one and passed 3 young bucks out of one this morning.

Make sure the blind has good background cover to break up it's outline. Watch the wind. Move slowly in the blind, you are at eye level.


----------



## shdw633

Jeff Phillips said:


> Ground blinds work great. I spend close to 1/2 my time in the woods in one and passed 3 young bucks out of one this morning.
> 
> Make sure the blind has good background cover to break up it's outline. Watch the wind. Move slowly in the blind, you are at eye level.



You don't have to go out and spend a lot of money for a ground blind either.  One of the best blinds I have is made out of the natural material in the area, in my case a clear cut.  Simply gather up the material, find a good background as Jeff stated and start putting it together.  I will caution you about one thing regarding natural ground blinds.....watch out for snakes.  Built one a couple years back and my buddies son was hunting out of it one day with his girlfriend when he heard something "rustling" around her, it was a juvenile copperhead so just make sure you check them out real good before climbing in them.


----------



## HunterFF

Thanks for the quick replies. Ground blind it is.....


----------



## whitetail hunter

Question from a 14 year old here i been hunting one area down around a lake and been seeing deer but i got busted twice this morning and last week out of 2 stands should i move to some hardwoods and let them cool off right there


----------



## Jeff Phillips

whitetail hunter said:


> Question from a 14 year old here i been hunting one area down around a lake and been seeing deer but i got busted twice this morning and last week out of 2 stands should i move to some hardwoods and let them cool off right there



If you are getting busted consistantly you should take a look at your stand set up.

Do you have any cover around the stand? Just a couple of limbs around you can make a huge difference. Background cover is important too.

If they are smelling you, only hunt the stand when the wind is right.

I would back off and hunt another area for a week or so.


----------



## whitetail hunter

Okay thanks what has happen i was hunting a ladder stand and drawed on one and he busted me doing that so i moved up bout 400 feet and put my climber and got bout 26 feet up no cover what so ever and had a doe come in yesterday and soon as i started to stand up my foot sliped off my climber and well u know the rest so i was wondering what to do thanks mt jeff


----------



## whitetail hunter

*mr jeff


----------



## benjammin10

I have never used any scents for deer hunting before and I just bought doe urine to use this season. How and when should I use it. and is it effective... or should I use doe estrous instead?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

I use doe estrous urine just before the and during the rut. My best results have been with Golden Estrous. Scents work on rare occasions. I have never seen any of them work outside the rut.

I have had the best results with a real tarsal gland off a freshly killed buck. Wearing gloves, skin the tarsal off and salt the underside heavily. Hang it close to scrapes and rubs.


----------



## DonMorris

*Same for me*



Jeff Phillips said:


> I use doe estrous urine just before the and during the rut. My best results have been with Golden Estrous. Scents work on rare occasions. I have never seen any of them work outside the rut.
> 
> I have had the best results with a real tarsal gland off a freshly killed buck. Wearing gloves, skin the tarsal off and salt the underside heavily. Hang it close to scrapes and rubs.



I agree with Jeff. I've had success with estrous close to the rut but outside if the rut scents don't seem to work.

Most people (almost said guys but lots of ladies hunt too) use the urine for masking human scent. Based on my knowledge, that doesn't work. University of GA did a study on deer ability to smell and found that deer can distinguish up to 6 scents at one time. This means that trying to cover your scent doesn't work. You need to eliminate your scent. Washing with hunters soap for body and clothing. Being careful with scent control by not wearing your hunting boots outside the actual hunt, etc. Getting high in a tree can help a lot. Scent blocker type clothing can help. I also think scent elimination chemicals can work too.


----------



## DonMorris

If you hunt in south GA just pour a bag of corn on the ground and come back in a couple of days.


----------



## DonMorris

*They work great*



Jeff Phillips said:


> Ground blinds work great. I spend close to 1/2 my time in the woods in one and passed 3 young bucks out of one this morning.
> 
> Make sure the blind has good background cover to break up it's outline. Watch the wind. Move slowly in the blind, you are at eye level.



Agree with Jeff (again). I've seen and killed both bucks and does from a ground blind. I almost got a doe on opening day this year hunting from the ground without a blind at Sheffield WMA. You just need good scent control. Tell your wife no perfume while hunting.


----------



## benjammin10

Alright guys, I appreciate the advice. I have a good bit of hunters soap, etc. and will use that. I do indeed hunt in south Ga and can't wait to finally throw out some corn. I may also try to use doe estrous in the rut. Since I already have some doe urine, I might as well use it up this fall.


----------



## dc02

Most of my questions revolve around the laws.  One site I read says you can bow hunt during rifle season and it looks fairly official(though it's not the DNR site).

It's not mentioned in the regulations, but the regulations do specify an end date to archery season.

Can you hunt with a bow during firearms season?   

Here's the page: http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/huntingseasons.asp

It's about half way down the page.

Thanks!


----------



## dc02

Next questions, during rifle season, can you carry a pistol in addition to a rifle?  Can anyone give me a breakdown of when you can and can't use or carry a pistol assuming a person doesn't have a concealed carry permit.  

If you injure a deer with an arrow, I'm guessing since you can't carry a pistol during archery season, you have to kill it with your bow.  Do I have that right?

Thanks again!


----------



## Jeff Phillips

You can use your bow all season.

You can carry a pistol only during gun season.


----------



## dc02

Thanks Jeff.



Jeff Phillips said:


> You can use your bow all season.



I wonder why they list an end to archery season then.  



> Archery, Either sex   September 10 – October 14, Statewide



I think it should list the last day of rifle season or extended archery as the last day of archery season if that's the case.  I'd like to see it list the last day you can hunt with a bow -period.  Maybe that would make too much sense for a politician's brain. 

If it isn't because of the archery aspect, does it have to do with the "Either sex" part or the "Statewide" part?

It would sure be nice if they were clear about things.  Not wanting to get into trouble and trying to figure out all the rules, regulations and red tape has pretty much kept me from hunting since I got interested in it 3 years ago.  

It's irritating trying to play by the rules when they can't make them clear.


----------



## dc02

I emailed the DNR and here's their response.

This is probably common knowledge to most of you, but for me, it's all new and I really don't want to run afoul of the law.  



> You can hunt with bows any time deer season in. It's just that in primitive weapons and firearms seasons you would have wear hunter orange.



I still think they can word the regulations better to make things more clear.

How about extended archery? 



> Extended Archery,
> Either Sex only for
> Clayton, Cobb,
> DeKalb, Forsyth,
> Fulton, Gwinnett &
> Rockdale
> January 2 – 31



Can we bow hunt deer anywhere until Jan 31, 2012 or is that only for the counties listed?

How about Primitive Weapons?



> Primitive Weapons, Either sex  October 15 – 21, Statewide



Does that continue through rifle season like archery?

Thanks again.


----------



## cray29

*License*

If my girlfriend wants to sit in a stand with me but she doesn't carry a gun and does not want to shoot does she need a license?


----------



## Jeff Phillips

She does not. She should wear orange!


----------



## DonMorris

Jeff Phillips said:


> You can use your bow all season.
> 
> You can carry a pistol only during gun season.



Not quite correct. You can carry a gun (pistol or rifle) if you have a concealed carry permit. I carry a small pistol with me when I bow hunt. I've seen coyotes get brave when they are in packs.


----------



## squad2man

*Getting back*

Hello everyone, this is a great thread. My question is this, I haven't been hunting in probably ten years. I know shame on me. Well now that my son is old enough to go, and has expressed interest, where do i start. Its just been so long i was hoping to get a little advise. I was going to hunt some WMA's in the area (N. Forsyth/Dawson Counties). Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff Phillips

There are some great Adult/Child hunts on the WMA's.

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/adultchild-hunts/

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/wma-adultchild-specialty-hunts/

Kids get first crack at the deer on Dawson Forest with a rifle starting tomorrow!


----------



## shedhead

Hey yall, my daughter and I are going on the first cedar creek hunt and they say permits are available noon the day before the hunt. I have to work then. Are they available the morning of the first hunt and if so how early? How do we get them? Appreciate any help, good luck.


----------



## squad2man

Jeff

Thanks for the reply, i was going to head to Dawson forrrest. Also how can we better our odds of avoiding "knuckle heads" while hunting.


----------



## benjammin10

I have always sighted in my rifles by shooting them at a target which seems to be the best way. I was wondering how well a bore sight works? Its very convenient and quick. I would only be shooting the rifle 25- 70 yards and I just want to know if a bore sight is sufficient for that distance? if not how far can you trust a bore sighted gun?


----------



## Fullcurl

1killshot said:


> the only answer is WIND!!  if the wind is not in your favor-the rest doesnt matter anyway!! once a hunter knows this,the rest is easy. you can have all the knowledge in the world,but if you dont use commen sense-the time is wasted!  wind is the reason for 2 stands,wind is the reason a deer ages,wind is the reason you didnt see a thing,wind is the reason you killed that big buck.  the rest is a need to know thing,but wont put a big buck on the ground!  great idea for the kids!!



Well put 1killshot!
I don't have much whitetail experience, but this was the key factor hunting blacktail in Alaska, that and getting into deer habitat.

Trying to learn the southern way with whitetail now...


----------



## SouthernYankee

Jeff Phillips said:


> Only during the rut, with buck fawns being the exception.


I thought the same thing but i live in N.Fulton county and i was out scouting during the late summer and came upon a mature doe and a 7-point buck in velvet. i reckon he is about 2 and a half this year. however since the season started i have had multiple trial cam pics and sightings of him by him self.


----------



## elfiii

Bump for the newbies.


----------



## timmy83

holy cow!! i have just read this from front to back and my brain hurts.
one thing i have seen on here that hasnt been explained is "hunting the wind" im new and dont know all the key words or how to hunt the wind. what does it all mean?

Downwind- your sent travels along the wind current in the opposite direction you expect your game to come from.

i got that one but anything else im new too. 
How do you get to your area along an open tree line with the wind going into the woods? 

what is considered a "good wind" if a deer can come from anywhere?

i see alot of talk about wind with no explanation. 
i know this is an old thread but i hope someone explains this one.
Thank you,
Timmy


----------



## shakey gizzard

timmy83 said:


> holy cow!! i have just read this from front to back and my brain hurts.
> one thing i have seen on here that hasnt been explained is "hunting the wind" im new and dont know all the key words or how to hunt the wind. what does it all mean?
> 
> Downwind- your sent travels along the wind current in the opposite direction you expect your game to come from.
> 
> i got that one but anything else im new too.
> How do you get to your area along an open tree line with the wind going into the woods?
> 
> what is considered a "good wind" if a deer can come from anywhere?
> 
> i see alot of talk about wind with no explanation.
> i know this is an old thread but i hope someone explains this one.
> Thank you,
> Timmy



Try not to let the wind take your scent to where you think the deer will be comming from! Example, if you think the deer will be comming down the trail that leads to the scrapes, put your stand down wind of it. Easier said than done though!


----------



## timmy83

shakey gizzard said:


> Try not to let the wind take your scent to where you think the deer will be comming from! Example, if you think the deer will be comming down the trail that leads to the scrapes, put your stand down wind of it. Easier said than done though!



Thank you,
But im more interested in how to get to your stand. If the wind is going to a bedding area that your stand is 40 yards off, Would you hunt that site or pick a different area for the time that the wind is heading that way? Would you hunt just off the side or completely leave the area and try another spot. 
I hunt a WMA and i dont want to disturb others hunting and  ruin their day having my scent hitting their spot.

Thank you,
Timmy


----------



## REDFOXJR

Pick another stand, or go scent free.


----------



## REDFOXJR

Had a old indian tell me one time that if you could find out what time of day sunlight/moonlight shinned on a rub, that it would give you time of day that rub was made. possible? What you guys think?


----------



## timmy83

what about using a turkey call for the walk to your stand? i heard that if you snap twigs or make a little noise the deer wont spook as ez if you cluck a few times.


----------



## joedublin

Deer won't get nearly as jumpy if, when you're walkin' to your stand, you make some noise like you don't care what hears you! After about 20 or 30 minutes deer totally forget the noise and go about their normal business and maybe walk right to you ! That's happened to me several times.Don't try to be so sneaky,it scares  them!


----------



## Milkman

ttt


----------



## jbemory

For those who have hunted the same property for a long time, and leave their stands up year round, do you or should you move a stand thats been in the same spot a long time to a slightly different location in the same area?  I've been concerned that the deer might realize where the stand is due to my sent trail leading to and from the stand, and others in the club using the stand and getting busted while hunting it.


----------



## Milkman

bump


----------



## VicTorres

As a new deer hunter who is still not plugged into a hunting circle of guys or gals, how can one come about gaining practical hands on experience? Ive been in the woods, but never been in a position to harvest or dress a harvested animal. Any idea on or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## VicTorres

diehardawg said:


> I have only hunted for 2 years and during that time almost all of my hunting has been done over food plots. I have only taken 2 deer and both of them have been in food plots. This year I am greatly considering moving away from the plots and into the woods. My question is how far away from the plots should I move. I understand that I need to locate and setup on the trails leading to and from the plots. I just need to figure out how deep into the woods I need to go. Do the deer tend to stage just off the plots? One more question: When scouting how can you tell where the deer are bedding? Other than matted grass in open areas I'm not sure what to look for.


@diehardawg it looks like you have been at it for a short period of time with some success. How did you get started on your journey?


----------



## jap

outdoorgirl said:


> Here is a question...when deer are bedding, do bucks and does bed together?





Spotlite said:


> I have one, I have often heard that once a mature deer (buck or doe) gets "educated" and starts moving at night, they will always move at night. Is this fact or fiction?


In my experience no this is not true I have seen deer on trail cams at night in one spot and move the camera around a little bit and find the same deer during the day light a mature deer don’t like a lot of pressure and it will make them change patterns but no make them fully nocturnal there moving some where during the day


----------



## jap

jap said:


> In my experience no this is not true I have seen deer on trail cams at night in one spot and move the camera around a little bit and find the same deer during the day light a mature deer don’t like a lot of pressure and it will make them change patterns but no make them fully nocturnal there moving some where during the day


And as far as does and bucks bedding together bucks typically bed behind the does you will normally find the does before the buck if you blow them out you may never know he was there 
Some bed alone a lot depends on time of year,food source and pressure also


----------

